# Whirtlestaff's Wizards' Academy Revisited, IC02



## Leif (Jan 21, 2009)

Forked from:  Whirtlestaff's Wizards' Academy Revisited, IC # 1 



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> OOC:  You're not going to be able to see the entire tunnel from your vantage point, anyway, but you'll see the two hobgoblins and then also see that the passage continues past them to the place, presumably, where the Dwarvish work-songs are coming from. The tunnel exteds about 25 feet straight back to the east (I think) and then bends to the left (north?).   You can easily _Web_ the two hobgoblins (subject to their saving throws of course, that I'll have to roll later), but doing so will cut the rest of the passageway off from you for as long as the spell is in effect.  .....Unless, that is, you have some other technique in mind.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 21, 2009)

OOC: I'm glad to see that age hasn't dimmed your eagerness to fork early and often...

Tylara strides forward looking for a target for her bow, preferably a giant weasel.


----------



## Leif (Jan 22, 2009)

Re-Posting map to make it usable in the new thread.  I need everyone's coordinates and initiative, please.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 22, 2009)

Capizzio will move to ae,14 and redy an action: if an opponent shows up he will cast launch bolt. he is using the well as cover.

Inititive:
1d20+7=14

in case i am away from the comp when he is needed, here is an attack:
1d20+5=23, 1d8=7


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jan 22, 2009)

Kerlan will move to AH-16 and place the spell at the corner shared by the squares of all four enemies, the hobgoblins and the weasels. Initiative at tunnel (1d20+2=15).


----------



## Leif (Jan 22, 2009)

*OOC, bookkeeping, getting on the same page*

FYI, Capizzio:  The well only extends a few inches above the floor, Capizzio, so It probably won't give you any appreciable cover.  (It's one brick above the floor, basically, just enough to keep a blind hobgoblin from falling down the well, just in case someone accidentally put Thugler's eyes out.  )

Kerlan:  Please post which spell you are casting again in this thread for simplicity's sake?

Awaiting actions from Tylara, Manny, and Xavier.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jan 22, 2009)

Kerlan casts _Web_.


----------



## Leif (Jan 22, 2009)

OOC:  Waiting now for Xavier and Manny to find us in the new thread and tell us what they're going to do.  Don't worry, though, I'm not going to give them too much longer.

New Post will likely go up tonight, so let's get with it, guys?


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jan 23, 2009)

Leif said:


> [sblock=KerlanRayne]You can't do that Kerlan . Your Sheet says that you've only got ONE web prepared for today, and I've already let you cast it at least twice by mistake.  This is still the same day on which you began the assault on the keep.[/sblock]
> 
> [sblock=other wizards]My apologies for not catching this mistake sooner! I made the mistake of assuming that you guys knew what you were doing!  ...of course the only alternative to this being a mistake is that there's been wilfull cheatng going on, and I don't EVEN want to go THERE![/sblock]



OOC: Sorry, but I didn't update Kerlan's sheet with the new memorized spells. I did post it in this thread (the first one) right before we left for the keep. Here's a quote. 







KerlanRayne said:


> "Here are the spells I plan on using:"
> 
> *Battle Memorized Spells* [3+3 0th, 1+1+3 1st, 0+1+3 2nd]
> 0th (DC 14): Launch Bolt, Launch Bolt, Launch Bolt, (Caltrops), (Caltrops), (Caltrops)
> ...



You can click on the link after my name in the quote to see the original post. 
Here is Kerlan's current status: [SBLOCK=Current Status]Location: AE-13
HP: 26/26
AC: 17, FF: 15, Touch: 12
F/R/W: +3/+3/+5

*Beguiler Spell Slots Left:*
0th (DC 14): 5
1st (DC 15): 2

*Wizard Spells Left:*
0th (DC 14): Launch Bolt, Launch Bolt, Launch Bolt, (Caltrops), (Caltrops), (Caltrops)
1st (DC 15): Shield, Fist of Stone, (Lesser Orb of Acid), (Kelgore's Fire Bolt), (Kelgore's Fire Bolt)
2nd (DC 16): Cloud of Bewilderment, (Web), (Web), (Web)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Leif (Jan 23, 2009)

OOC:  WHEW!  Ok.  Thanks.  And, just a note for everybody, please, please, please keep your RG post up to date with your current prepared spells.  That's the first place that I look, and I usually don't have time to do a big search through the OOC thread or whatever.  Keeping your RG post TOTALLY CURRENT with prepared spells is just the easiest thing for everybody.

OOC:  Ok, that's my little gripe for the morning.   So Kerlan's _Web_ does go off as originally planned, and I'll get to updating for the first round probably this evening.


----------



## Leif (Jan 23, 2009)

Kerlan, please give me more detail about the placement of your _Web_, to include things like where the anchor points are, the vertical placement of the webs in relation to the passageway, and stuff like that. 

OOC:  Still waiting for Ty, Man, and Xav to act.


----------



## Lou (Jan 23, 2009)

*Xavier Zalev AC 14 HP 24/24*

Xavier will stay to the back with his crossbow ready, in case a side door opens unexpectiedly.


----------



## Leif (Jan 23, 2009)

OOC:  Smart, Xavier, smart!  Nice to see somebody thinking "outside the spellbook," but no other foes approach, much to Xavier's deep regret.

Capizzio readies his _Launch Bolt_ while Kerlan casts _Web_, snaring all of the foes.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 24, 2009)

Leif said:


> FYI, Capizzio:  The well only extends a few inches above the floor, Capizzio, so It probably won't give you any appreciable cover.  (It's one brick above the floor, basically, just enough to keep a blind hobgoblin from falling down the well, just in case someone accidentally put Thugler's eyes out.  )




}ooc{since this is only one brick high, would it be ok if capizzio is behind Kerlan? }/OOC{


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jan 24, 2009)

Speaking in Dwarven, Kerlan yells, "Hello dwarves. Can you hear me? Are you caught in the _Web_?"


----------



## Leif (Jan 24, 2009)

OOC, Capizzio:  It's fine by ME if you're behind Kerlan.  He may have something to say about it, though.

One of the hobgoblins says, "Arrr, I should have known -- a bunch of Dwarf lovers!"

From deeper in the passageway, a voice answers in Dwarvish, "Aye, we hear you, lad.  Webs? What webs?"  And then as the Dwarves approach the room, "Oh, THOSE webs!"


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jan 24, 2009)

"You can either wait for us to get you out of there, or you can try to cut your way out. We have to take care of your captors." Kerlan takes a shot at the weasel in AH-15. Shot at weasel. (1d20+5=17, 1d8=6)


----------



## Leif (Jan 24, 2009)

*Surprise!*

And then, suddenly, just as it appears that the wizards have everything well in-hand, another foe bursts into the room: a grubby-looking goblin wench casting a spell!  Three darts of shimmering arcane energy streak from her outstretched hand and unerringly strike Tylara for 9 hp of damage. 3d4+3=9


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jan 24, 2009)

OOC: Is this after Kerlan takes his shot?


----------



## Leif (Jan 24, 2009)

Yes.  Roll initiative, please.  Never mind about initiative. I'm going to go ahead and let her make her _Magic Missile_ attack, but then you'll be able to immediately respond, thanks to Xavier's abundance of caution and looking for other foes. 

The goblin wench sprang into the room and cast _Magic Missile_ at Tylara in her surprise round.  (Because that's likely to be the only way she can survive long enough to actually make an attack!)


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jan 24, 2009)

OOC: Kerlan reloaded his crossbow at the end of last round. 

Kerlan's Initiative (1d20+2=20)


----------



## Leif (Jan 25, 2009)

Yes, and Kerlan will be ready to fire when the wizards all respond to the new enemy.  I changed the previous post and decided to not call for another initiative.  Blame Xavier.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jan 25, 2009)

Leif said:


> Yes, and Kerlan will be ready to fire when the wizards all respond to the new enemy. I changed the previous post and decided to not call for another initiative. Blame Xavier.



OOC: Hey, that was a good roll. I guess I'll just have to keep it for later. Anyway, Kerlan moves to AH-11 and takes a shot at the Goblin spellcaster. He then reloads his crossbow. Shot at spellcaster. (1d20+5=17, 1d8=7)


----------



## Scotley (Jan 25, 2009)

*Tylara*

Wincing from the painful attack, Tylara whirls and fires (1d20+6=15) at the goblinoid spellcaster. 

OOC: damage (1d8+2=8)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 25, 2009)

capizzio took a double move to get to where he is so he gets no more actions this round


----------



## Leif (Jan 25, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> capizzio took a double move to get to where he is so he gets no more actions this round



This is a new combat.  the Goblin wench gets her surprise round, and then ALL of you get an action in Round #1, even Capizzio.  His double move was last round.  (Trust me.  Don't _think_, don't _figure_, just trust me.  )


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 25, 2009)

Leif said:


> This is a new combat.  the Goblin wench gets her surprise round, and then ALL of you get an action in Round #1, even Capizzio.  His double move was last round.  (Trust me.  Don't _think_, don't _figure_, just trust me.  )



OOC:
oooookay .... trust the dm ........ right....... what is wrong with that picture.

IC:

"ordino questo missile per lanciare avanti "

Capizzio utters the arcane words and lets the bolt go. it hovers for half a second and suddenly with a *woosh* of air it speeds to its target, the dire weasel at AH,15

repost of attack information from post 4


> in case i am away from the comp when he is needed, here is an attack:
> 1d20+5=23, 1d8=7





[sblock=translation]i command this missle to launch forth [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jan 27, 2009)

Tylara and Kerlan both feather the new Goblin threat, each arrow burying itslef to the fletching in a ponderous goblin breast.  The Sorceress gasps and dies.  Capizzio fires his bolt of arcane energy at a poor, helpless, creature, that whimpers quietly and licks its wound, while the other weasel makes a sound that sounds suspiciously like laughter at his fellow's misfortune.  The only enemies now living are bound in webs.  

Kerlan calls out to the two dwarves, who answer that they are in a passage beyond the webs, so no worries there.


----------



## Lou (Jan 27, 2009)

*Xavier Zalev AC 14 HP 24/24*

Xavier was so ready for the attack from the goblin that he smugly stood there and let his pals feather her.  Now seeing her dead without him moving a muscle, Xavier hangs his head and checks the string on his crossbow to make sure it's still in working order.


----------



## Leif (Jan 27, 2009)

Now one of the Hobgoblins speaks up, "Hey, mage, the Dwarf said he's trapped behind these webs, so you'd better use your powers to take them away so that you can go hold his widdle hand!  I promise me and Garf will stay put right where we are."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 27, 2009)

looking to Kerlin Capizzio asks," you are speaking with the people back ther, what are thay saying? does the hobgoblin speak the truth?"


----------



## Scotley (Jan 28, 2009)

*Tylara*

The elf moves to the edge of the hole and fires at a weasel with her bow (1d20+6=22). She can't help but grin as her shot strikes the target (1d8+3=4). "Do they really think we'll just take away the webs?"


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jan 28, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> looking to Kerlin Capizzio asks," you are speaking with the people back ther, what are thay saying? does the hobgoblin speak the truth?"



"The dwarves are not caught in the _Web_, they are in the tunnel beyond it. I don't think there is another way out for them, but we can just burn it away once we take care of these 'obstacles' here."

OOC; Is the first weasel dead yet? With Tylara's shot we've done more damage to it that to the spellcaster. How tough can a weasel be?


----------



## Leif (Jan 28, 2009)

OOC:  Both weasels are, indeed, still alive.  They both looked much more sturdy than the wee goblin mage wench.  However, they are both now looking none too chipper.

the hobgoblin says to Tylara, "Why of course, Little Elf Darling, it's totally safe for you to take away the webs!  Garf and I have only the most noble of intentions for your sylph-like person, honestly!"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 28, 2009)

ooc: keep in mind that those were dire weasels i believe

ic: :I could trust you as far as i could comfortable spit a rat. and since i could never spit a rat, much less comfortabley, you stay in the web."


----------



## Scotley (Jan 28, 2009)

KerlanRayne said:


> OOC; Is the first weasel dead yet? With Tylara's shot we've done more damage to it that to the spellcaster. How tough can a weasel be?




OOC: Not to metagame, but having lost more than one character to the blood/constitution draining ability of dire weasels, I'm not taking any chances. I think I can safely assume that as a druid Tylara knows about the threat they represent. Thus...

Tylara sends another arrow (1d20+6=9) into the hole, but perhaps annoyed by the hobgoblin's words, she misses. "If I had a copper for every time I'd heard that 'noble intentions' crap, I'd be sitting in my own seaside palace instead of roaming dungeons for a living. Why don't you come up here and tell me more." She bats her lashes at him and then reaches for another arrow.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jan 28, 2009)

"Look, I'm more worried about these creatures than the two of you put together. In case it hasn't sunk in through that thick skull of yours the reason we are down here is that we already took out EVERYONE ELSE in the keep! So you go ahead and talk tough, hasn't stopped us so far." Kerlan takes aim and fires again at the weasel, landing a very solid hit. Shot at weasel. (1d20+5=24, 1d8=8)


----------



## Lou (Jan 28, 2009)

*Xavier Zalev AC 14 HP 24/24*

Xavier follows Tylara's lead and fires 17+3=20 at a weasel (damage=5) and then reloads, appearing lost in thought all the while until Kerlan appears to snap him out of his funk.


----------



## Leif (Jan 28, 2009)

One of the weasels now succumbs to the repeated attacks and quietly expires.  The other is looking much the worse for wear.  The vociferous hobgoblin, however, shows no inclination to shut up:  "Keep batting your eyelashes at me, sweetie, and come closer where I can touch you, and I'll happily show you how we do things on MY side of civilization!"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 28, 2009)

"I tire of this useless banter" declares Capizzio. He pulls out a silvered dagger and speaks words of artcane power ... "può questa lamierina persistere nella sconfitta dei miei nemici"

[sblock=spell description]pesistant blade, spell compendium, page 154: 
PERSISTENT BLADE
Evocation [Force] Level: Sorcerer/wizard 1
Casting Time: 1 standard action
Range: Close (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels) 35 feet
Effect: One dagger made of force
Duration: 1 round/level (4 rounds)
Saving Throw: None
Spell Resistance: Yes
You hold a dagger in your hand and concentrate on it, evoking the power of the spell. A duplicate of the dagger, made of translucent force, appears besides it and flies off at your command. You bring into being a tiny blade of force. The blade flies at a speed of 40 feet (perfect) and attacks any target within its range, as you desire, starting in the round when you cast the spell. The blade attacks on your turn once each round, striking with an attack bonus equal to your base attack bonus + 1/2 your Int modifier and deals 1d4 points of damage, with a critical threat range of 19–20. If an ally also attacks the creature, the blade moves on your turn to flank the target. As a force effect, it can strike ethereal and incorporeal creatures. The blade cannot be attacked. Each round after the first, you can use a standard action to switch the blade to a new target; otherwise, it continues to attack the same target. If an attacked creature has spell resistance, the resistance is checked the first time the persistent blade strikes. If the blade is successfully
resisted, the spell is dispelled. If not, the blade has its normal full effect on that creature for the duration of the spell. Focus: A silvered dagger.[/sblock]

attack:
1d20+5=25, 1d4=3
possible crit:
1d20+5=14, 1d4=2

Capizzio pulls forth a silvered dagger and speakses the words with force, his attention focused on the weapon. a ghosly image superimposes itself over the dagger and it flies fast and true to the mouthy hobgoblin, striking with a solid _thunk_.
the blade puls itself out and prepares to attack again, Capizzio standing in a trancelike state the whole time.

[sblock=translation]may this blade persist in defeating my enemies[/sblock]


----------



## Lou (Jan 28, 2009)

*Xavier Zalev AC 14 HP 24/24*

Xavier again fires his crossbow, this time at the remaining weasel 17+3=20 damage=7, before reloading again.


----------



## Leif (Jan 28, 2009)

*Capizzio and Kerlan*

Capizzio finds that he has no need of a second strike with his _persistent  blade_.  The first stike (that inflicted 5hp dam) is sufficient to carve the mouthy hobgoblin a new smile below his first one, on his neck, and he falls silent instantly. 

Kerlan also inflicts significant damage upon the remaining weasel, but not enough to do it in, yet.

The last remaining, ensnared hobgoblin is looking MIGHTY nervous now!  And a work song begins to issue from the place where the dwarves are presumably located.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 28, 2009)

action for next round:

The dagger slowly spins on its vertical axis until it faces the other hobgoblin, sliding through the air until it is at the adam's apple of his throat. 

"now how would you like to see what we do those who speak in un civilized tones around us?" the dagger then starts to spin like a drill bit waiting to cut a whold in the throat of the monster.

"shall I continue with this Lady ty?" he asks tylara, facing her, but his expresson still in it's trance like visage

ready an action: awaiting permission to procede with his attack.


----------



## Leif (Jan 28, 2009)

*Revenge?*

The hobgoblin, sensing that he is the last of his kind left alive, leans back as far as he is able within the constraints of the _Webs_ and when the dagger maintains its proximity to his throat, then quickly thrusts his body forward, impaling his throat on the blade.  [OOC:  incidentally cheating you out of the xp for one hobgoblin! , well, since it's your spell that killed him, I might relent.  Might.]

One _Webbed_, wounded dire weasel is all that remains of the foes that you can see. heh heh heh


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jan 29, 2009)

Kerlan takes a shot at the last weasel but misses. Attack on final weasel. (1d20+5=9, 1d8=7)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 30, 2009)

]ooc[next round his target is the dire weasel then.]/ooc[


----------



## Leif (Jan 30, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> ]ooc[next round his target is the dire weasel then.]/ooc[



OOC:  That would be wise!

The remaining hobgoblin does nothing but struggle futily and look very worried and the big weasel just whimpers.  Proceed with the next round at your leisure!


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jan 30, 2009)

Leif said:


> One _Webbed_, wounded dire weasel is all that remains of the foes that you can see. heh heh heh





Leif said:


> The remaining hobgoblin does nothing but struggle futily and look very worried and the big weasel just whimpers.



OOC: The weasel is all that's left right? 

Kerlan takes another shot at the weasel and it lands home. Another shot at last weasel. (1d20+5=22, 1d8=7)


----------



## Scotley (Jan 30, 2009)

*Tylara*

The elf makes an open handed 'be my guest' gesture at Capizzio just as the hobgoblin decides to end the matter. She just shakes her head the the foolish hobgoblin and finds that she has tired of this sport of shooting fish in a barrel. Once the others finish the last of the weasels she asks, "Shall we offer the dwarves a rope?"  

OOC: Sorry I'm running a little behind as usual.


----------



## Leif (Jan 30, 2009)

OOC: The last of the hobgoblins is indeed dealt with. All that remains is a broke-di** dire weasel in _Webs_.  Ty might want to finish dealing with him before the _Web_ is released.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 30, 2009)

Leif said:


> OOC: The last of the hobgoblins is indeed dealt with. All that remains is a broke-di** dire wolf in _Webs_.  Ty might want to finish dealing with him before the _Web_ is released.



dire wolf or dire weasel?


----------



## Leif (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks.  Previous post edited.  He does, however, look like a wolfish weasel, drooling over Tylara and panting.


----------



## Lou (Jan 30, 2009)

*Xavier Zalev AC 14 HP 24/24*

ooc: *grumble* *grumble* what happened to my post?

IC: Xavier glances back the way the party came to see if the noise is attracting any other attention...

Not seeing anything, Xavier will fire his light crossbow at the remaining weasel, 16+3=19, damage=1, just nicking it.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 30, 2009)

Leif said:


> Thanks.  Previous post edited.  He does, however, look like a wolfish weasel, drooling over Tylara and panting.



]ooc[ are you sure that is not capizzio?]/ooc[

]ic[ the dagger shaped force seems to be quite bloodied at this time after the hobgoblin's act of _sepeku_, but capizzio then takes the blade of force and turns it to the remaining weasel. as the is the third act with it it is getting hard to maintain concentration on the spell, sweat now forming beads on the forehead of the young mage.


1d20+5=21, 1d4=1

a mere scratch, but a hit none the less ( i think)


----------



## Leif (Jan 31, 2009)

The poor weasel is still clinging to the last threads of his life.  

OOC:  Somebody get a decent damage roll?   But I understand that you are at the mercy of IC, and I appreciate your willingness to post the sorry rolls as well.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 31, 2009)

Leif said:


> The poor weasel is still clinging to the last threads of his life.
> 
> OOC:  Somebody get a decent damage roll?   But I understand that you are at the mercy of IC, and I appreciate your willingness to post the sorry rolls as well.




ooc: would you believe that i tried like ten times to get a damage of 1 just to be able to post that?


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jan 31, 2009)

Leif said:


> OOC:  Somebody get a decent damage roll?



Well Kerlan just did earlier. 


KerlanRayne said:


> Kerlan takes another shot at the weasel and it lands home. Another shot at last weasel. (1d20+5=22, 1d8=7)


----------



## Leif (Jan 31, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> ooc: would you believe that i tried like ten times to get a damage of 1 just to be able to post that?



[OOC  Ummm, NO! ]


			
				KerlanRayne said:
			
		

> Kerlan takes another shot at the weasel and it lands home.



Kerlan's bolt pierces the dire weasel, who is now in "dire" straits, but not quite dead yet.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 31, 2009)

*Tylara*

Shaking her head dismay at her companions' inability to bring down the trapped weasel, Tylara takes a shot (1d20+6=15). "You all really must take the time to learn some practical skills to supplement your magic." 

OOC: damage (1d8+3=8) Well, I got a decent damage roll, but I'm not sure I hit. Doesn't being entangled in a web result in a -4 dex penalty? Maybe with that I got a hit. I posted that way. If it is a miss I'll edit.


----------



## Leif (Jan 31, 2009)

OOC:  I'm not really sure if that's a hit or not, but, in the interest of getting past this fiasco, we'll say that it is, regardless.

IC:  Tylara's arrow pierces the eye of the Dire Weasel, ending its sad, sad life.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 31, 2009)

*Tylara*

"Now shall we see about clearing the webs and rescuing the dwarves?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 31, 2009)

]ooc[


> Originally Posted by Scott DeWar
> ooc: would you believe that i tried like ten times to get a damage of 1 just to be able to post that?
> originally posted by leif:
> [OOC Ummm, NO! ]



thats good. cause i didn't


> :
> Originally Posted by leif
> Kerlan's bolt pierces the dire weasel, who is now in "dire" straits, but not quite dead yet.



does it sing "i want my MTV"?
]/ooc[
]ic[Tylara: "You all really must take the time to learn some practical skills to supplement your magic." 

Capizzio looks to her with hurt in his eyes, "What? i hit it good, just didn't hit any thing vital, like an eye or something."


----------



## Scotley (Jan 31, 2009)

Tylara takes pity on Capizzio, "Yes, you did, now why don't you put those big strong manly arms to use to help the dwarves from the pit?" She pats him on the upper arm for emphasis, but rolls her eyes when Capizzio isn't looking.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 31, 2009)

Capizzio walks away a little bit taller and chest a bit more full (no muscle, just air) as eh eads down the tunnel to see if he can help the dwarves. as he walks away, his silvered dagger gets sheathed and the ghostly dagger dissappears with a slight *poof*.

]OOC[ Can he get past the webs? if they are still there, how much longer will they stay there? ]/OOC[


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jan 31, 2009)

Scotley said:


> "Now shall we see about clearing the webs and rescuing the dwarves?"



"Yes, we shall." Kerlan lights the _Web_ with a torch, and they all disappear. The path is clear except for the scorched bodies that fell to the ground. Kerlan calls out in Dwarven. "You Dwarves can come out now, it's safe."


----------



## Leif (Feb 1, 2009)

[OOC:  KerlanRayne -- FYI you don't have to actually burn the webs, you can just dismiss your spell, and they will vanish.  At least, I think it was your spell.  Whoever the caster is, if not, can dismiss them.]

The webs eliminated, two relieved-looking Dwarves emerge from the tunnel, blinking.  (There is no pit there, btw.)  One of them says, "Greetings and Many Thanks!  I am Torbin and this is my brother Korbin," he says, indicating the other Dwarf.  "We were at the mercy of the hobgoblins, who were having us dig into what they supposed was the treasure room of the keep, behind yonder locked door.   Here he indicates the door in the eastern wall of this room, in AH/AI, 13,14.  We were trying to take as much time as we could, without needlessly soiling the reputation of Dwarven miners everywhere!"

OOC:  I'm going to pretend that DeWar's 'MTV comment' doesn't exist!  I have too much respect for Mark Knopfler to do otherwise.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Feb 1, 2009)

Kerlan walks up to them, introduces himself, and greets each of them in turn with a handshake and a few words in Dwarven. Switching back to common he asks, "Well, it's good to see that you are safe. So, what's your story? How long have you been here? How did you end up here? Are there any more prisoners you know about? What do you know about this place?"


----------



## Scotley (Feb 1, 2009)

*Tylara*

"Well met gentlemen. Digging a tunnel to bypass a locked door you say? That seems like the hard way to go about it. Does anybody have a knock spell...or a lock pick?"


----------



## Leif (Feb 1, 2009)

*Torbin and Korbin*



KerlanRayne said:


> Kerlan walks up to them, introduces himself, and greets each of them in turn with a handshake and a few words in Dwarven. Switching back to common he asks, "Well, it's good to see that you are safe. So, what's your story? How long have you been here? How did you end up here? Are there any more prisoners you know about? What do you know about this place?"



Torbin says, "Ahh so many questions!  We were on our way to Pembrose to set up our weaponsmith shop when we were accosted and taken prisoner by the hobgoblins.  We have only been here for a few days.  And, no, as far as we know, there are no other prisoners here.  If they hadn't needed our mining skills, I imagine that we'd be dead by now!  They just assumed that we were miners since we are dwarves.  And, not wanting to anger them further, we played along."


----------



## Leif (Feb 1, 2009)

*Torbin and Korbin*

Korbin now says, "Hey, Torbin, tell them about the deal."

Torbin then says, "Ahh, yes!  We've just been talking these past few minutes, and we are very grateful to you for rescuing us from these hobgoblins.  Once we get our shop established in Pembrose, which we will call "Two Dwarves Fine Weapons", we will gladly give to each of you two of our finest quality weapons of your choice!  And we will also give to you each a 35% discount for life.  All we ask is that you give us one month to get established in business first, please."

(OOC:  Masterwork quality!)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 1, 2009)

]ooc[ maybe kerlan was going for a flasy way of dispelling the web?]/ooc[

IC:
while Kerlan and tylara and the dwarves speak, Capizzio  examins the door @ AH/AI, 13,14. checking it for traps, checking it to see if it is locked and will try to open it.

check for traps (search), disable divice and pick locks

1d20+6=15, 1d20+12=17, 1d20+11=19

"uh, you mean this door?" he asks after several minutes


----------



## Leif (Feb 1, 2009)

Capizzio finds no traps, so the disable device is unnecessary.  He is unable, so far, to open the lock, however.  Wow, that is _some_ lock!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 1, 2009)

"wow," says Capizzio," that is some lock. Well, I may need some help. wait, give just a couple of minutes here ..."

takeing a 20: gives a total of 31
[sblock=taking a 20]
Taking 20

When you have plenty of time (generally 2 minutes for a skill that can normally be checked in 1 round, one full-round action, or one standard action), you are faced with no threats or distractions, and the skill being attempted carries no penalties for failure, you can take 20. In other words, eventually you will get a 20 on 1d20 if you roll enough times. Instead of rolling 1d20 for the skill check, just calculate your result as if you had rolled a 20.

Taking 20 means you are trying until you get it right, and it assumes that you fail many times before succeeding. Taking 20 takes twenty times as long as making a single check would take.

Since taking 20 assumes that the character will fail many times before succeeding, if you did attempt to take 20 on a skill that carries penalties for failure, your character would automatically incur those penalties before he or she could complete the task. Common “take 20” skills include Escape Artist, Open Lock, and Search. [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Feb 1, 2009)

Leif said:


> Korbin now says, "Hey, Torbin, tell them about the deal."
> 
> Torbin then says, "Ahh, yes!  We've just been talking these past few minutes, and we are very grateful to you for rescuing us from these hobgoblins.  Once we get our shop established in Pembrose, which we will call "Two Dwarves Fine Weapons", we will gladly give to each of you two of our finest quality weapons of your choice!  And we will also give to you each a 35% discount for life.  All we ask is that you give us one month to get established in business first, please."
> 
> (OOC:  Masterwork quality!)




"In that case I wish you well in your business endeavors. If you can use any of the weapons or other mundane gear laying about the castle to get your business started, I won't object to you taking it. But first tell us a little about your experiences here. What were the hobgoblins up to, besides trying to open that door." Glancing at Capizzio still toying with the lock she begins to see why they took the digging approach.


----------



## Leif (Feb 1, 2009)

OOC:  31 is sufficient, but not by too much.  Capizzio, after tinkering for an extended time, is able to spring the lock on the iron door.

Torbin says to Tylara, "Well, we've heard some things in our time here, but not much.  One thing has been repeated references to a tribe of orcs known as the White Fist Orcs.  And we have also heard that Soceress mention in passing the name Larin Karr.  He seems to have been one of her idols or something, but she always spoke of that name in the past tense.  Evidently, he left a vault somewhere in or under the valley that legends say contain a great wealth of riches and magic."

"Oh, and thank you, but we are not interested in any of the hobgoblins' gear.  Korbin and I have much higher standards than that, and we are not warriors anyway, we are Artists of the Blade!  Sculptors, if you will."


----------



## Scotley (Feb 1, 2009)

*Tylara*

"Well, lets see what sort of can of worms you've opened now." Tylara pulls her sword and goes to Capizzio's side.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Feb 1, 2009)

Leif said:


> Torbin says to Tylara, "we have also heard that Soceress mention in passing the name Larin Karr.  He seems to have been one of her idols or something, but she always spoke of that name in the past tense.  Evidently, he left a vault somewhere in or under the valley that legends say contain a great wealth of riches and magic."



"Hmmm. Yes, we have heard the name Karr as well. A drow wizard that is supposedly dead. This is the first we have heard about a treasure though."
"What do you know about this well? It seems to have moving water at the bottom."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 1, 2009)

*click*
"Aha! Can of worms? this is no can of worms."
 the door now being unlocked capizzio smiles, beads of sweat from the effort on his brow.

He takes a step back, draws his rapier in on hand and flexes the fingers on the other.

"ready." he announces, his hand on the door knob. "So there might be an underground chamber hiding this drow's tomb, eh? mom and dad would be proud of me if i were a part of finding that. The surface elves would also want to know of this tomb for its statistical value in fighting the drow.

   And sorry i wasn't able to save you the trouble of digging." he says this last to the two dwarves.


----------



## Leif (Feb 1, 2009)

KerlanRayne said:


> "Hmmm. Yes, we have heard the name Karr as well. A drow wizard that is supposedly dead. This is the first we have heard about a treasure though."
> "What do you know about this well? It seems to have moving water at the bottom."



"The 'well'," says Korbin, "Is a hole that goes down to an underground river running beneath these passages.  There is also another way to get down to it, but I believe that route must be hidden behind a secret door, because we've never actually seen it."


----------



## Scotley (Feb 2, 2009)

*Tylara*

"An underground river you say? I wonder if it could provide access to the this long lost Drow's tomb? I believe these dwarves are providing as many questions as answers." She stands ready to check out the room beyond the door Capizzio has opened.


----------



## Leif (Feb 2, 2009)

Scotley said:


> "An underground river you say? I wonder if it could provide access to the this long lost Drow's tomb? I believe these dwarves are providing as many questions as answers."



Korbin now says, as Tylara turns toward the door, "Truthfully, I know not where the 'hidden vault' may be, or even if it does, in fact, exist.  It's a big Underdark out there, and I have heard the hobgoblins mention that this dungeon does tie into the Underdark, as well."


----------



## Scotley (Feb 2, 2009)

*Tylara*

The elf is both excited and a little afraid of the possibilities presented by the Underdark. "Well, we are rather busy, but perhaps we'll have time later to venture into the Underdark," she says as casually as she can manage.


----------



## Leif (Feb 2, 2009)

*Korbin and Torbin*

Korbin, tucks his chin into his chest and snickers at Tylara's attempted bravery. 

Torbin says, "Hey, I don't see you rushing off to defend civilization from the monsters that run rampant beneath our feet, Korbin!  You might cut the lady a bit of slack.  She and her friends did rescue us, after all."


----------



## KerlanRayne (Feb 2, 2009)

"Well, we passed two other doors so one of them must lead down there. I doubt that Larin Karr's treasure is close by or the Hobgoblins would have found it already. Besides, if he had that kind of treasure, it must be well protected. Right now, let's see what's behind that door over there." Kerlan walks over to the door to see what the others have found.


----------



## Leif (Feb 2, 2009)

*The Treasure Room?*

Capizzio is able, after what seems like an eternity, to finally worry his way through springing the lock.  You open the door to reveal  a 20 foot by 20 foot room that is completely empty.  You can see marks in the dust where chests and racks must have once been, but, evidently, when Lord Kyle's garrison vacated the keep, they took their treasure with them.  (sorry, guys, hehe)


----------



## KerlanRayne (Feb 2, 2009)

"Ha! They went through all that trouble for nothing. Oh, sorry Torbin, Korbin. It seems your work was in vain. At least it's all over with. If you wait for a little bit, we can all travel back to Pembrose together. Safety in numbers and all that. Right now, I think we should search the spellcaster for anything useful. She may have another map, or maybe a key." Kerlan walks over to the body and searches through it.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 2, 2009)

Capizzio opens the door and finds ... nothing but air. "what? where ... " he can only laugh in dismay. the effort of opening the lock only to find naught leaves him laughing at the irony. "quited tricky, those solders. well, what about the other doors?""

]ooc[ i count 7 doors down the south passage and one set of doors to the north of the same passage.]/ooc[


----------



## Leif (Feb 2, 2009)

On the Goblin Soreress's body, Kerlan finds: a dagger, a potion, a scroll of two spells (arcane), a gold necklace worth 650gp, a pouch of 150gp, and yes, a key ring with 6 keys.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 3, 2009)

*Tylara*

"Ah well, at least this tells us we aren't working for a fool. And those other keys might still lead to some worthwhile treasure." She turns back to the dwarves, "Did they have any other prisoners working here that you know of?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 3, 2009)

"May I see those keys?" Asks Capizzio. if given the keys he will try them to see if any work in the lock of the treasure room.


----------



## Leif (Feb 3, 2009)

Scotley said:


> "Ah well, at least this tells us we aren't working for a fool. And those other keys might still lead to some worthwhile treasure." She turns back to the dwarves, "Did they have any other prisoners working here that you know of?"



Torbin says, "Well, I wouldn't exactly call them prisoners.  More like slaves, really -- the kobolds up in the kitchen, but you've doubtless seen them by now."

Capizzio does not find a key to the 'treasure room.'


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 3, 2009)

"well, there are a few other rooms to check out. are you dwarves the only ondes doing all this work down here?"

Capizzio is also checking the bodies of the fallen slave lords


----------



## Leif (Feb 3, 2009)

*Torbin and Korbin*

Torbin says, "All this work?  All we've been doing is digging this one tunnel to get into the treasure room.  Since it turned out to be a disappointment, it's likely that we would have been dealt with harshly upon that discovery by the hobgoblins, so I'm glad that we were able to delay as long as we did!"


----------



## Scotley (Feb 3, 2009)

*Tylara*

"Yes, we did meet the Kobolds. I'm glad there are no others to worry about. Where to next?," she asks her fellow wizards.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 3, 2009)

Leif said:


> Torbin says, "All this work?  All we've been doing is digging this one tunnel to get into the treasure room.  Since it turned out to be a disappointment, it's likely that we would have been dealt with harshly upon that discovery by the hobgoblins, so I'm glad that we were able to delay as long as we did!"
> 
> OOC:  Remind me later today, or this evening, SD, to give you the results of your search.  I don't have the module with me at the moment, so I can't do it now.




well with that post count of yours, i figured you never work and played all day! gee...you mean you are actually at work, doing something?

rofl (just kidding. I bet you are the hardest worker in all of En Worl!!)


----------



## Leif (Feb 3, 2009)

OOC:  Anywayyyyyyyyyyy,

IC:  Capizzio's search of the two hobgoblins yields 2 longswords, 4 javelins, to suits of well-worn studded leather armor, 2 large wooden shields, and 15 gp.

OOC:  re-post count --  Would you believe that I'm just a REALLY FAST typist?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 4, 2009)

Capizzio looka to tylara and says, "Tylara, did you mention to these gents something about starter stock? isee some javalins and longswords that could use something that could be a good starter. the armor is a bit on the worn side though."


----------



## KerlanRayne (Feb 4, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> Capizzio opens the door and finds ... nothing but air. "well, what about the other doors?""
> 
> ]ooc[ i count 7 doors down the south passage and one set of doors to the north of the same passage.]/ooc[



"They already said they were not interested in any of the weapons here."
"I say we try the closed door we passed earlier." Kerlan takes the keys and tries to open the door on the north wall.


----------



## Leif (Feb 4, 2009)

KerlanRayne said:


> "They already said they were not interested in any of the weapons here."
> "I say we try the closed door we passed earlier." Kerlan takes the keys and tries to open the door on the north wall.



OOC: Uhhh, if you're still in the room you were last reported to be in (the one with the well), there is no door in the north wall.  Oh!  Is Kerlan going back down the passageway to the northern door near the stairs?  That door is not locked, currently.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Feb 4, 2009)

Leif said:


> OOC: Uhhh, if you're still in the room you were last reported to be in (the one with the well), there is no door in the north wall.  Oh!  Is Kerlan going back down the passageway to the northern door near the stairs?  That door is not locked, currently.



OOC: Yes that is the room he is going to.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 4, 2009)

Capizzio watches the keys dissappear from his hands to kerlan's and then comes to is senses. "oh, yeah. more doors. as he follows kerlan, he stops at the well and takes on last look down the depths. Hey guys, what if this well was the passage to the underground underdark?"


----------



## Leif (Feb 4, 2009)

OOC:  Sorry for my lack of posting today, computer issues at work kept me totally offline.  Hopefully, they'll be resolved at least by next week.

IC:  Kerlan, presumably followed by the others, enters the door to the north.  Inside he finds the goblin mage's quarters.  In the room are an old mattress, a table and chair, and an old-looking chest.  On the table is a sheet of parchment.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Feb 5, 2009)

Kerlan looks at the paper on the table. After that he will try to open the chest with the keys and look at everything inside.


----------



## Leif (Feb 5, 2009)

The chest is conveniently unlocked.  It contains traveling gear sized for dwarves.  The writing on the page on the table is in the goblin tongue.  Does Kerlan know goblin?  Also, while rummaging around Kerlan notices an iron strongbox that he hadn't noticed before,   Opening it, he finds 45 pieces of platinum.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Feb 5, 2009)

Kerlan takes the gear out and holds it up. "Korbin, Torbin, I think I have found your belongings. Here, take it." After the dwarves have taken their things Kerlan holds up the sheet of paper. "Does anyone know how to read this?"

OOC: As Leif said, the message is in Goblin.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 5, 2009)

After every one passes Capizzio whilde he stares down the well, wondering if that is an access to any underground passages, he grows tired of just standing there and proceds ro where Keerlan is. " May I ?" he asks as he looks at the writing.

decipher Script: +4

]ooc[I have to let you do that Leif. if it is a bad enough roll, i could totally misunderstand it. i don't even know if i could take a ten. I would if i could.]/ooc[


----------



## Leif (Feb 5, 2009)

OOC:  No taking 10 on Decipher Script rolls, that would kinda defeat the purpose of the 'misunderstanding rule.'

Hmm, Capizzio got an 11.  capizzio's decipher script check for goblin wench's letter (1d20+4=11)  Doesn't seem really good enough, but I'm gonna tell you what the letter says anyway.  It reads:

*"Kersux,

We have been discovered.  If we are to crush the humans, we must do it soon.  The Crushed Skull Orcs are mighty, and the humans are no match for what you face every day in the Underdark.  We are willing to split the plunder seven gold for you, three for us.  Do you accept?  Please decide soon.

Uela"*


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 5, 2009)

never the less, you get to make that roll secretly then. let me know the results and tonight i will make an IC post of it.


----------



## Leif (Feb 5, 2009)

What??  I just told you what the letter says, and the check results, too, in my very last post.  Capizzio successfully determined the message's text.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 5, 2009)

Kerl, It reads:



Leif said:


> *"Kersux,
> 
> We have been discovered.  If we are to crush the humans, we must do it soon.  The Crushed Skull Orcs are mighty, and the humans are no match for what you face every day in the Underdark.  We are willing to split the plunder seven gold for you, three for us.  Do you accept?  Please decide soon.
> 
> Uela"*




"That does not sound good at all. We may need help."


----------



## Scotley (Feb 6, 2009)

*Tylara*

"That doesn't sound good at all. I believe our benefactor will be interested in this." She turns to the dwarves, "Do you know which one they called 'Uela'? Was it the spell caster?"


----------



## Leif (Feb 6, 2009)

*Torbin and Korbin*

"Yes, the Sorceress was Uela, I believe," says Torbin.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 6, 2009)

"Does a 70/30 split mean that the mage thought these orcs were more than twice as powerful as the inhabitants of the keep? Not a prospect I like to contemplate. I believe we should wrap things up here quickly and return to report this note to the local rulers."


----------



## Leif (Feb 6, 2009)

OOC:  Doesn't it seem just a wee bit strange that this letter was written by Uela (a Goblin sorceress) instead of Thugler (the chieftan of the hobgoblins)?  Hmmmmmmmm......  I wonder......


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 6, 2009)

*Mánunuksó (Manny) Maliit*

OOC: OK, caught up with this one - been a crazy couple of weeks!

IC:

"Something odd is going on here for certain sure . . . to whom did she write this little missive? And who are the 'Crushed Skull Orcs?' Have we heard of them before?"


----------



## Leif (Feb 6, 2009)

OOC:  The addressee is named in the letter......


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 6, 2009)

*Manny*

OOC:

Right, but who is that?  It's been awhile, and I only skimmed some of the entries. Have we heard that name?


----------



## Leif (Feb 6, 2009)

OOC:  No, you've never heard that name before, but the letter itself does somwhat strongly imply who it is.  With only minor reading between the lines required.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 6, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> OOC: OK, caught up with this one - been a crazy couple of weeks!
> 
> IC:
> 
> "Something odd is going on here for certain sure . . . to whom did she write this little missive? And who are the 'Crushed Skull Orcs?' Have we heard of them before?"




Capizzio pipes up,
"Well I haven't herad of them before, but the mention of the underdark may be a clue as to where they, the orcs, reside. the fact that she wrote it and there is no other signature on it might mean that either she is doing this behind the backs of the hobgoblins or she is the leader of the hobgoblins.

Although, i am just speculating about allof that..."


----------



## Lou (Feb 6, 2009)

*Xavier Zalev AC 14 HP 24/24*

"I think you are correct, Capizzio. Thugler could barely write his own name. The sorceress Uela would have had to write the message for Thugler and the hobgoblins to contact the orcs, presumably led by this Kersux.

"So if we have the note, then the message has never been delivered.... Right?"  Xavier asks the group.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 7, 2009)

I, uh, ... _hope_ ....that is , uh, right. Perhaps we need to hurry up here and then return to the lord. '_*although, i have a strange feeling that well might be more then a well.*_ thinks Capizzio to himself.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Feb 7, 2009)

"Now let's check out the hallway to the south. It appears to be the keep's cells." Kerlan then walks south to check out the cells and anything else he finds.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 7, 2009)

*Tylara*

The moves off with Kerlan to see what else of interest might be down here.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 7, 2009)

*Manny*

Still hoping to eventually put his more esoteric skills to use, Manny quitely follows Kerlan and Tylara.


----------



## Leif (Feb 7, 2009)

The wizards arrive at the cells, and check each one throughly.  They are all now empty, although one does contain some bedding that has been recently slept in, from which it is easy to conclude that this is where Korbin and Torbin were housed.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Feb 8, 2009)

Is there anything else down there or is it just cells?


----------



## Leif (Feb 8, 2009)

The cell doors are the six doors to either side of the passageway (three evenly spaced down each side).  The door at the end looks different.  I guess you are all going that way next?

Assuming:

The door opens on an used, cobwebbed room that is thirty feet square.  In the room are the moldering remains of a rack and a iron maiden.  There is a pair of rusty chains with manacles attached to the southern wall.  The room is entered by descending two broad semicircular steps.

(The square room off the northern side of the first passageway, at the foot of the dungeon stairs is Uela, the Goblin Sorceress's room, btw.)

Actions?


----------



## Scotley (Feb 8, 2009)

*Tylara*

The elf notes the door at the end of the hall seems to be other than a cell, "Let's have a look at that one."


----------



## KerlanRayne (Feb 8, 2009)

"Korbin said that there was probably a secret door leading to the underdark. It would make sense for it to be in here. Let's search the walls and see if we find one."
OOC: It sounds like this room doesn't get used much. Is there any sign of a path or dust that's been disturbed, like by a secret door? That's what Kerlan will look for and from there move on to the south wall, especially where the chains are.


----------



## Leif (Feb 8, 2009)

SEARCH rolls, everyone, please.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 8, 2009)

*Tylara*

Catching her heel on an uneven flagstone Tylara flails about trying not to fall and oblivious to her surrounds. 

OOC: search check (1d20+8=9)


----------



## KerlanRayne (Feb 8, 2009)

Kerlan tries hard to find the secret door. OOC: Search Check (1d20+4=19).


----------



## Leif (Feb 8, 2009)

Kerlan spots the secret door, but can't, for the life of him, figure out how to pry it open. 

(They aren't shown on the map, but as soon as you enter this room, you must descend two broad steps to reach the floor.)

Everone else please continue with the search rolls.  (I got Tylara's for now.  )


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 8, 2009)

1d20+6=18

Capizzio searches al the nooks and cranny, even going as far as holding a burning ember to find any drafts.

Capizzio will push/wprk stpones, mess with the torch sconces, stomp twice on the floor and slap the wall...


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 8, 2009)

*Manny*

Once Kerlan identifies the secret door, Manny begins searching the room for the means to open it - pulling chains, messing with the Iron Maiden and other equipment, etc.

[sblock=Die Rolls]Search Check (1d20+7=17)[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Feb 8, 2009)

Nothing anyone has tried so far has worked.  Still waiting for Lou/Xavier to put out some effort in the search.

OOC: (1st/Last hint) Hmmm, if the mechanism isn't on the DOOR, apparently, I wonder where it could be......


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 9, 2009)

OOC: 

I did specify that Manny is looking places other than the door (chains, Iron Maiden, etc.).  Guess his roll just wasn't good enough . . .


----------



## Leif (Feb 9, 2009)

OOC:  That would be a fairly safe assumption, wouldn't it, Mowgli??   (And you might not have even named the proper place to look, yet.)


----------



## KerlanRayne (Feb 9, 2009)

Leif said:


> The door opens on an used, cobwebbed room that is thirty feet square.  In the room are the moldering remains of a rack and a iron maiden.  There is a pair of rusty chains with manacles attached to the southern wall.  The room is entered by descending two broad semicircular steps.





Leif said:


> Kerlan spots the secret door, but can't, for the life of him, figure out how to pry it open.
> 
> (They aren't shown on the map, but as soon as you enter this room, you must descend two broad steps to reach the floor.)





Leif said:


> OOC:  That would be a fairly safe assumption, wouldn't it, Mowgli??   (And you might not have even named the proper place to look, yet.)



OOC: Hmmmmm. Hint, HINT, *HINT*. I hear you, I hear you. 

IC: Kerlan thinks the stairs look a little out of place. He goes over to them and checks them out.


----------



## Leif (Feb 9, 2009)

KerlanRayne said:


> OOC: Hmmmmm. Hint, HINT, *HINT*. I hear you, I hear you.
> 
> IC: Kerlan thinks the stairs look a little out of place. He goes over to them and checks them out.



Give me another search roll, with an extra +2 this time.  Are you going to have anyone else ASSIST you???

Ahhh, make it +4.  (I'm feeling extry generous!)


----------



## KerlanRayne (Feb 9, 2009)

KerlanRayne said:


> OOC: Hmmmmm. Hint, HINT, *HINT*. I hear you, I hear you.
> IC: Kerlan thinks the stairs look a little out of place. He goes over to them and checks them out.



"Hey everyone, could you give me a hand looking over here?" Searching steps (1d20+8=21).


----------



## Leif (Feb 9, 2009)

Kerlan looks, but he doesn't see anything yet.  OOC:  Close, but no see-gar.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 9, 2009)

Leif said:


> Give me another search roll, with an extra +2 this time.  Are you going to have anyone else ASSIST you???
> 
> Ahhh, make it +4.  (I'm feeling extry generous!)




Capizzio turns aboout the room looking at the things people are doing to try an open the secret door ... rusty chains ... rack ... iron maiden ... "seems the only thing does seem to be these steps *KICK!*" he then starts to look at the steps along with Kerlin.

Assist Kerlan in searching for the trigger for the secret door.


----------



## Leif (Feb 9, 2009)

The steps are built to mimic the skin of a lizard, with circular bumps all over them of various loudish colors.  The overall effect is rather like walking on a gila monster.  After kicking, looking, and searching for awhile, Capizzio and Kerlan finally locate one such black "lump" located quite near the western edge of the forward side of the bottom step, that is totally circumscribed by a tiny little crack in the edge of the step.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 9, 2009)

"I wonder what would happen if i push that?" says capizzio as hi finger sllloooowly decends down to the lump

(giving Kerlin lots of time to stop him)


----------



## Leif (Feb 9, 2009)

*Ooc?*

Capizzio lashes out like lightning and presses the 'button' before Kerlan even has time to think, 'Sh__!' mcuh less do it!

I'm kidding, of course. 

It's a shame rossrebailey isn't still playing here.  If he was, someone could legitimately say "Push da button, Max!"


----------



## KerlanRayne (Feb 10, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> "I wonder what would happen if i push that?" says capizzio as hi finger sllloooowly decends down to the lump (giving Kerlin lots of time to stop him)



Kerlan does nothing to stop him.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 10, 2009)

*Tylara*

The button seemingly found, Tylara turns her attention to the secret door and waits to discover what will be revealed.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 10, 2009)

*Manny*

Manny also turns to the secret door, crossbow loaded and ready.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 10, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> "I wonder what would happen if i push that?" says capizzio as hi finger sllloooowly decends down to the lump
> 
> (giving Kerlin lots of time to stop him)






KerlanRayne said:


> Kerlan does nothing to stop him.



in the silence of the stealthily moving wizards the finget finally makes contact with the button....

*click!!*

lightning bolts appear from nowhere and strike down every one except capizzio j/k


----------



## Leif (Feb 10, 2009)

As Capizzio presses the release, the linkages beneath the floor creak and groan from disuse, the door begins to squeak open, a thin film of plaster on the leading edge of the secret door breaks asunder, and a cloud of dust is discharged into the room from the top of the door.  Beyond the door lies a yawning roughly-hewn passage of mystery that extends back into the darkness to the west.

OOC:  Anybody seen Xavier/Lou?  Does anybody have any info about the character he has in mind for when Xavier is returned to renau1g, shortly?


----------



## Lou (Feb 10, 2009)

*Xavier Zalev AC 14 HP 24/24*

Xavier coughs and waves his hand in front of his face.  "Shall we?"

OOC:  I'm here, just haven't been feeling well, must be getting old!


----------



## Leif (Feb 10, 2009)

OOC:  Cool.  Hope you feel better soon!  IC update coming ths evening.

OOC:  Nah!  YOU'RE  not old.  Now, DeWar, HE'S old!   

[sblock=How Old Is He?]You're just, what, 43 now, Bro?  I seem to remember you having a January birthday.  Am I even close to right?  Ooops!  Now I'm thinking maybe it's February, so that would mean you're ALMOST 43, huh?[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 10, 2009)

"Yes, lets see where this rabbit hole goes."


----------



## Leif (Feb 11, 2009)

Sorry, guys, the next update is going to involve a good-sized map that's gonna be pretty tough to make.  And I really don't feel like messing with it tonight.  It may be a few days before I get back on track.  Again....sorry.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 11, 2009)

*Tylara*

She stands ready, bow in hand waiting for the dust to settle and her eyes to adjust to the dimness beyond the door.


----------



## Leif (Feb 16, 2009)

OOC:  OK, I'm ready to proceed now.  There's just one small problem:  I've already drawn much more on the map than you'll be able to see, so, once I get the map posted, you'll be on your Wizard's Honor to play along as if you only had knowledge of the area your character can see.  I won't post the map quite yet, because behind the secret door is just one room.  For now.  So, we'll just do this one room without a map.  There's not much to it, trust me.

IC:  Behind the secret door is what remains of the keep's torture chamber.  [And you didn't even know that Lord Kyle would permit such treatment!]  Anyway, there is a dismantled rack and iron maiden, and a big pile of rusted chains and manacles near the south wall.  Tylara's super-sensitive elf nose, and manny's widdle nose as well, detect no odor of hobgoblin spoor in this room.  Actions?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 16, 2009)

edited to blank due to ...someone else's error


----------



## KerlanRayne (Feb 16, 2009)

Leif said:


> IC:  Behind the secret door is what remains of the keep's torture chamber. [And you didn't even know that Lord Kyle would permit such treatment!] Anyway, there is a dismantled rack and iron maiden, and a big pile of rusted chains and manacles near the south wall.



OOC: That sounds just like the last room. Is there anything else?


----------



## Leif (Feb 16, 2009)

OOC:  Ooops, my bad, I described the last room.

Take Two:

IC:  The secret room holds only a small, locked cabinet.  

OOC:  Anyone care to try to open the lock?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 16, 2009)

_search_ for traps and 

1d20+6=10[/ur/]

attempt to unlock

[url=http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1941678/]1d20+11=16

Capizzio gets to work


----------



## Leif (Feb 16, 2009)

Capizzio finds no traps on the cabinet.  He is not successful opening the lock, either.  OOC:  By, "gets to work," do you mean that Capizzio "takes 20?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 16, 2009)

*Manny*

Manny takes a look at the cabinet and lock as well.

[sblock=Die Roll]Search (1d20+7=21)[/sblock]

OOC: 
Can you take 20 on Search for Traps? Is it only the attempt to Disable a trap once found that sets it off? I'd almost rule that you have to roll your search for this one, as a failure might set it off. Of course, that would depend on what the trap is set to catch, I guess. Just rambling . . .


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 16, 2009)

Leif said:


> Capizzio finds no traps on the cabinet.  He is not successful opening the lock, either.  OOC:  By, "gets to work," do you mean that Capizzio "takes 20?"



I keep forgetting that you can take a 20 on open locks if you are not in a hurry. I rolled too low so, capizzio did not open the lock as well as not see that falling cieling trap



Mowgli said:


> Manny takes a look at the cabinet and lock as well.
> 
> [sblock=Die Roll]Search (1d20+7=21)[/sblock]
> 
> ...




If i undeerstand things right, no you cannot take a 20 on search for traps because yu can fail with very negetive results. i think you cantake a 10, much like climbing.


----------



## Leif (Feb 16, 2009)

OOC:  I really don't see, for most characters, how taking 10 on a trap search is much different from just intentionally springing the trap.

IC:  Manny and Capizzio find no traps.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 16, 2009)

Re: OOC 
I nevver understood the difference either.  first you have to find one, then you can spring it, right?

In first ed you could buy a 10 foot pose for the sole purpose of springing traps at low levedl.


----------



## Leif (Feb 16, 2009)

OOC:  What?  You think that 10-foot poles no longer exist because the edition changed?  You must live in a very strange world, DeWar.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 16, 2009)

well, the phb in 2 ed, 3.0 ed and 3.5 ed all seem to lack an entry for 'pole, 10 foot' I must say this though, and that is i would prefer an 11 foot pole for those things you wouldn't touch with a ten foot pose.


----------



## Leif (Feb 16, 2009)

LAST OOC here for awile, I hope:

Let's all take our ten foot poles and stick them up DeWar's backside and maybe he'll take the hint to keep exploring the dungeon?



(If you listen very carefully, you'll hear the sound of the pot calling the kettle black, too!)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 16, 2009)

*IC post*

With effort Capizzio works the lock, but to no avail. finally he lets humility get the better of him.

"i can't seem to get it. Manny, care to take a try? I might have been in too much of a hurry."


----------



## Leif (Feb 16, 2009)

NEW MAP!

You are currently in the room behind the first secret door, which is the room immediately to the west of where your positions are shown on the map.  (It's not worth the trouble to fix that, imho.)  We'll say that the other secret door leading out of this room and into the caverns is slightly ajar, to save the time of finding the stupid thing. 


This is the final map of this dungeon, too.  Maybe....


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 17, 2009)

wait, let me try something" Capizzio then starts rmmiging through his scroll tube and finally pulls one out...
[sblock=Instant locksmith]
from the spell compendium:

Instant Locksmith
School: Divination
Level: Assassin 1, sorcerer/wizard 1
Components: V, S
Casting Time: 1 swift action
Range: Personal
Target: You
Duration: 1 round
Description:
You can make one Disable Device check or one Open Lock check in this round as a free action. You gain a +2 insight bonus on the check.
[/sblock]









*OOC:*


if i recall correctly, if a skill check changes then a re-try can be done, right? if so, then capizzio will read the scroll and cast instant locksmith giving him a +2. and then he will take a 20 on trying to open the lock for a total of 33







Capizzio reads the scroll and then he goes to trying the lock again ... this time taking his sweet time doing it...beads of sweat forming on his forhead as he concerates on the task at hand ...


----------



## Leif (Feb 17, 2009)

Capizzio, taking his time, being extry careful, and sweating bullets, FINALLY gets the lock open.  When the cabinet is opened, the wizards are greeted by a singularly grisly sight.  Unfortunately, I am unable to relate it futher at this point, because the module is not with me and I want to be sure that I get this description totally accurate.  I do know that it is gross, however. 

[to be continued....]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 18, 2009)

youre doing this to us again!!!!! arrrrrgggghhhhhhhhh!


----------



## Leif (Feb 18, 2009)

OOC: Forgive me, please, Mr. DeWar?

Inside the cabinet are six large glass jars.  Each jar of some unidentifiable green liquid holds a fully preserved head of a goblinoid:  three goblins, two hobgoblins, and one bugbear.  The heads float eerily in the green gook.  The cabinet also holds a metal strongbox with a large padlock.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 18, 2009)

*Tylara*

With a frown the elf mutters, "ugh more locks. Now why would a goblinoid keep a collection of goblin heads? Former rivals?" She shakes her head in disgust.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 18, 2009)

Leif said:


> This is the final map of this dungeon, too.  Maybe....




OOC: Does that mean we are almost through with the dungeon or that the dungeon is almost through with us.  
Not to spoil your adventures in lock picking, but didn't we find some keys?


----------



## KerlanRayne (Feb 18, 2009)

Kerlan tries the keys in the lock.


----------



## Leif (Feb 18, 2009)

None of the keys that you have found fit this lock.  They were keys to the doors along that first passageway to the south that you went down to get here, and they all look like door keys, not padlock keys or cabinet keys.



			
				Scotley/Tylara said:
			
		

> With a frown the elf mutters, "ugh more locks. Now why would a goblinoid keep a collection of goblin heads? Former rivals?" She shakes her head in disgust.



That's a very good question, isn't it? hehehe



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: Does that mean we are almost through with the dungeon or that the dungeon is almost through with us.



OOC:  Something like that, yessss.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 18, 2009)

*Manny*

"Oh for goodness sake! Let's just get this done!"

Manny slips between the big folk and up to the lock, quickly looking around for traps.  After a cursory Search (1d20+7=10), he sets to work on the lock.

[sblock=Actions]Taking 20 on the lock, giving a 27 total.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 18, 2009)

Capizzio's grin evaprates suddenly at the disgusting sight of the preserved heads. he jumps back a couple of feet and makes a sign of protection in the air with his free hand. watching manny slip in he makes no move to impede his way


----------



## Leif (Feb 18, 2009)

Inside the strongbox are scalpels, pincers, retractors, and other various and sundry instruments of torture (which look to have been well-used), and a set of three matched rubies arranged on a black velvet pillow.

As you all gather round to gaze lovinly upon the games, an eerie voice comes from the ganeral area of the ajar door.  "Whooooooos messing with my stuuuuuuuff?"  Instantly turning to look, you see a ghostly apparition of a man dressed as a torturer with a black hood, fingerless gloves and a crazy look in his eye, floating into the room.


----------



## Lou (Feb 18, 2009)

*Xavier Zalev AC 14 HP 24/24*

Xavier moves closer and strains to look over Cappizio's shoulder to look at the heads. "Did we come across any headless bodies?" Xavier asks no one in particular.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 18, 2009)

"Not  I." says capizzio


----------



## Leif (Feb 18, 2009)

DeWar, Lou, since you guys are playing grab-a@@, everyone roll initiative with the ghost.


----------



## Lou (Feb 18, 2009)

*Xavier Zalev AC 14 HP 24/24*

Xavier faces the "ghost" and readies a spell.

OOC: init 10; spell is lesser orb of electricity


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 18, 2009)

*OOC:*


 words you never want to hear a dm say: 'roll Inititive'.... D'oh! 







[Ic] Inititive:

1d20+7=24
[/Ic]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 18, 2009)

*Manny*

Initiative (1d20+5=13)

OOC: I'll wait for Manny's turn before deciding what to do.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 19, 2009)

what exactly does capizzio see?


----------



## Leif (Feb 19, 2009)

Capizzio sees a ghostly apparition of a quite dirty, filthy man wearing leather armor.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Feb 19, 2009)

Kerlan is so shocked by the heads in jars as well as the ghost's appearance that he doesn't know what to do. 

OOC: Initiative (1d20+2=3)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 19, 2009)

Leif said:


> Capizzio sees a ghostly apparition of a quite dirty, filthy man wearing leather armor.




"Capizzio really starts sweating bullits !  

"back off apprarition, afor i use potant magics against you!" he announces in as authorative voice as possible.

ready an action:

will cast dispell undead if the apparition advances 

[sblock=dispel undead]
*Disrupt Undead*
Necromancy
Level: Sor/Wiz 0
Components: V, S
Casting Time: 1 standard action
Range: Close (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels)
Effect: Ray
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: None
Spell Resistance: Yes
You direct a ray of positive energy. You must make a ranged touch attack to hit,
and if the ray hits an undead creature, it deals 1d6 points of damage to it.

phb

[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Feb 19, 2009)

It was moving the entire time, Capizzio, so go ahead and roll your attack.  (I must say, though, that it seems like an awful lot of trouble to go to for a lousy d6 of damage....)

[if this game was 4e you'd get to add your intelligence bonus to the damage roll.  But, that's right, you HATE 4e, don't you? ]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 19, 2009)

Leif said:


> It was moving the entire time, Capizzio, so go ahead and roll your attack.  (I must say, though, that it seems like an awful lot of trouble to go to for a lousy d6 of damage....)
> 
> [if this game was 4e you'd get to add your intelligence bonus to the damage roll.  But, that's right, you HATE 4e, don't you? ]




that would be *HATE* 4.e

capizzio speaks arcane words of enchantment "creatura ripugnante di undeath, lo trasmetto al vostro resto eterno!"

a beam of positive energy shoots forth from capizzio's hand:

1d20+5=18
ranged touch attack ac 18

doing damage (I hope) 1d6=5

standard action: defensively cast dispel undead
spell craft check: 1d20+6=21 ( I think it is 15 + spell level making dc = 16)
move action: take 5 foot step back

[sblock=translation]foul creature of undeath, i send you to your eternal rest[/sblock]

in case capizzio's turn comes again, he will be doing:
standard action: defensively cast magic missle
1d20+6=18
1d4+1=2, 1d4+1=3
move action: draw his +1 rapier


----------



## Leif (Feb 19, 2009)

*Ouch!*

The apparition howls in pain from Capizzio's bolt of positive energy, and the light from the bolt causes the ghost to become a bit less substantial that it was, but it keeps coming.

NEXT!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 20, 2009)

*Manny*

The brownie slips onto the shelves behind the gruesome jars and prepares to push one off the shelf. "Back, creature, or I destroy it!"


----------



## Leif (Feb 20, 2009)

The apparition hesitates for a moment, but appears to still be intent on coming at you.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 20, 2009)

*Tylara*

OOC:  initiative (1d20+2=18) 

Reacting quickly Tylara incants briefly in Draconic and points a finger at the apparition. A brace of magical darts fly forward to strike (2d4+2=5) it.


----------



## Leif (Feb 20, 2009)

The ghost at first recoils in pain, and then, when it realizes that it wasn't damaged badly by Tylara's spell, says, "Is thaaaaaat all you got, Beeeeec****???"

Xavier (spell is ready, just cast it!) and Kerlan are up (do anything.  just do SOMETHING!).  (Look at what Mowgli did!  Just make something up and go with it.)


----------



## Lou (Feb 20, 2009)

*Xavier Zalev AC 14 HP 24/24*

Xavier mutters the words of power and throws the orb of electricity that appears in his hand at the ghost, and hits squarely (natural 20).

OOC: base damage is 2d8 for 8. Isn't that a possible critical hit? If so, then the conformation roll is a 16, with additional damage of 10.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Feb 21, 2009)

Lou said:


> OOC: Isn't that a possible critical hit?



OOC: Come on, it's UNDEAD! It's incorporeal! It's immune to critical hits. 

IC: Kerlan has no magic available that will have any effect on the ghost so he moves to his next best option. Speaking loudly he calls out, "What do you want, why are you here?"


----------



## Lou (Feb 21, 2009)

KerlanRayne said:


> OOC: Come on, it's UNDEAD! It's incorporeal! It's immune to critical hits.
> 
> IC: Kerlan has no magic available that will have any effect on the ghost so he moves to his next best option. Speaking loudly he calls out, "What do you want, why are you here?"




OOC:: Oops! Brain fart! Hmmm... How could I forget that??? I hate undead for just that reason...


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 21, 2009)

I am having connectivity issues, so if my turn comes up, worry not. i will be on somehow, jsut be patient.


----------



## Leif (Feb 21, 2009)

The ghost looks puzzled and says,  "Huh?? *moooooan!* I want what alllllllllllllllllllllllllll ghosts want!  Booooooooooooooooo!!"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 21, 2009)

"What do you want? relese from un life? vengence?"


----------



## Leif (Feb 21, 2009)

The ghost says to Capizzio, "I, uhh, MOOOOOOAN!"

Everyone roll a will save versus the ghost's _Frightful Moan_ DC 14.


----------



## Lou (Feb 21, 2009)

*Xavier*

Xavier grabs his head, screams, and runs from the room....

OOC: rolled an 8, so unless the ghost gets in his way, he's gone...


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 21, 2009)

*Manny, the Quivering Brownie*

Will Save (1d20+9=12)

Uh, oh . . .

Manny, unable to escape the cabinet due to the presence of the ghost right in front of him, cowers back into a corner behind the jars.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 21, 2009)

Capizzio Del Collines, Esq.
will save:
1d20+4=19









*OOC:*



I still stand by this for my next turn:

in case capizzio's turn comes again, he will be doing:
standard action: defensively cast magic missle
1d20+6=18
1d4+1=2, 1d4+1=3
move action: draw his +1 rapier

I submitt this in case i am not on line when it is my turn.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Feb 21, 2009)

Kerlan hears the moan and sees some of his friends flee or cower before the ghost. He is not afraid, but instead calls out angrily. "I won't repeat myself again. *WHAT DO YOU WANT!*"

OOC: Will save vs Frightful Moan (1d20+5=25)


----------



## Scotley (Feb 21, 2009)

*Tylara*

OOC: Will Save (1d20+5=22) 

Obviously angered at the insult, Tylara's fury allows her to stand firm. "Boo yourself you decapitating windbag." She slips her hand into the wand sheath at her thigh and comes out with a faded gray twig of beech wood. Pointing it at the apparition she says in Elvish a tone reverence, "may the healing power of Labelas Enoreth be upon you." The cure (1d20+5=25) sears into the undead form with healing energy (1d8+2=6). "Now that will give you a reason to moan Beeahch." 

OOC: Wand of cure light wounds.


----------



## Leif (Feb 21, 2009)

OOC:  I gave you guys every chance to get out of here, but, since you insist upon doing battle with the ghost, so be it.

The ghost becomes somewhat more substantial, draws its short sword, and attacks Kerlan.  It misses, however. attack at Kelan with ghost touch short sword. (1d20+6=9)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 22, 2009)

*Manny*

Seeing his chance when the Ghost turns to attack Kerlan, the still terrified Manny hops down out of the cabinet and makes his way around the fringes of the room, staying as far away from the apparition as possible until he can escape.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Feb 22, 2009)

Kerlan watches Tylara use the wand against the ghost and his eyes brighten with an idea. He shouts, "Tylara, use the wand that Magus Crus gave to us."


----------



## Leif (Feb 22, 2009)

OOC:  Ooooh, Kerlan!  That's NASTY of you.  I never dreamed of such a thing when I gave you that wand, but, then, I didn't know about this ghost, then, either.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Feb 22, 2009)

Leif said:


> OOC:  Ooooh, Kerlan!  That's NASTY of you.  I never dreamed of such a thing when I gave you that wand, but, then, I didn't know about this ghost, then, either.



OOC: Thanks.  By the way, Kerlan will drop into full defense mode and try to distract the ghost. He won't be able to make any attacks but it will bring him to touch AC 22.


----------



## Leif (Feb 22, 2009)

OOC:  Go ahead and HAM IT UP, KERLAN.  Tell me specifically how Kerlan acts and what he says to distract the ghost.  (If it's good enough, he'll succeed!  ) (and I'll try to not be too harsh a critic.)


----------



## Scotley (Feb 22, 2009)

*Tylara*

Dropping her own wand, Tylara pulls out the more powerful wand and targets (1d20+5=18) the ghost. She can't help but grin as the curative (3d8+5=26) magic blasts the undead form.


----------



## Leif (Feb 22, 2009)

OOC:  Ouch!!! 26 was the ghost's exact uninjured hp total!

The beam from Tylara's wand strikes the ghost full in the chest.  The ghost looks exceedingly pained, and then his ghostly essense shrinks up into the beam and evaporates.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 22, 2009)

Capizzio holds his spell and refrains from casting it when he sees the ghost dissapate.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 23, 2009)

*Tylara*

The elf can't resist twirling the wand just once like a baton before slipping it back into the sheath and taking up her own wand where she dropped it. "That looks like a fine sword," she comments picking up the ghost touch blade. She whistles as if calling a dog, "Oh boys, you can come back now. That bad ole ghost is gone." In a softer tone she says to Capizzio, "I'm glad to see I'm not the only wizard with a backbone."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 23, 2009)

Capizzio looks to Kerlan and back to tylara, "There's a couple of us be sides you." he then grins that annoying smart a$$ grin that every one loves ... to hate.

"Shall we take the valuable stuff, those torture tools and one of the heads in a jar for identification of what is so special about it?"









*OOC:*


ghost touch short sword, eh? now that is nice!


----------



## Leif (Feb 23, 2009)

When the ghost dies [again], those who fled in terror come to their senses instantly, and feel somewhat foolish for having fled.


----------



## Lou (Feb 23, 2009)

Xavier will head back towards the rest of the party, hanging his head sheepishly.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 23, 2009)

*Manny (Sneaking Back In)*

Manny slips back (1d20+7=15, 1d20+7=15) into the room, hoping to avoid notice from his peers.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 23, 2009)

spot:

1d20+4=12

as every one filters into the room, capizzio starts counting every one and with manny right behind him capizzio asks,"has anyone seen manny?"


----------



## Leif (Feb 23, 2009)

OOC:


----------



## Lou (Feb 23, 2009)

As he gets back to the room with the others, Xavier will ask, "So did my screaming exit give you any advantage, or are ghosts just used to that sort of behavior?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 23, 2009)

A smirk grows quicklyon capizzio's face, accented by a mischivious glint in his eye, " your screaming gave the perfect distracton for tylara to give a death blow to the apparition."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 24, 2009)

*Manny*

(From behind Capizzio) "BOO!"


----------



## KerlanRayne (Feb 24, 2009)

Scotley said:


> In a softer tone she says to Capizzio, "I'm glad to see I'm not the only wizard with a backbone."



"Hey! What am I, a mouse? I faced that thing down with no weapons or magic."


Scott DeWar said:


> "your screaming gave the perfect distracton for tylara to give a death blow to the apparition."



"And I came up with the idea, thank you very much."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 24, 2009)

Capizzio jumps, "oh, there you are!", he says to Manny


----------



## Leif (Feb 25, 2009)

OOC:  So, now I guess all that leaves in the area behind the secret door (which is standing partially ajar).  Anyone have any other ideas?


----------



## KerlanRayne (Feb 25, 2009)

"Well, lets check out what's through the door." Kerlan moves through the door and looks around on the other side.


----------



## Leif (Feb 25, 2009)

Immediately behind the door is a ten-foot flight of steps descending to the bottom of a cave.   In the cave, piled along the north and west walls are hundreds of humanoid bones, stacked neatly and grouped by bodypart --  ribs, skulls, shins, hands, etc.

OOC:  Moving the last map up for convenience.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Feb 25, 2009)

"Interesting. It appears to be a catacomb." Kerlan inspects the bones for any interesting features without touching them. He then moves on towards the West to the next chamber.


----------



## Leif (Feb 25, 2009)

Kerlan finds nothing of any particular interest here, just bones. OOC:   Want to wait here for the others, or take your chances?


----------



## KerlanRayne (Feb 25, 2009)

Leif said:


> Kerlan finds nothing of any particular interest here, just bones. OOC: Want to wait here for the others, or take your chances?



OOC: Kerlan will wait to make sure the others follow.


----------



## Leif (Feb 25, 2009)

KerlanRayne said:


> OOC: Kerlan will wait to make sure the others follow.



OOC:  Probably a very good idea.  Unfortunately, almost all of them (except for you and Lou) have been over in the Obsidian Portal observing Mowgli with his new 'play-pretties.'  That includes me, too, but hey, at least I'm trying to meet my responsibilities here! 

[Obsidian Castle, Obsidian Portal, whateverrrr!!!]

And I'm just pretty sure that it's past Lou's bedtime now.  You know how these OLLLLD fellas are -- their eyelids start getting heavy about 7:15 or so.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 25, 2009)

*Manny*

_Did they see me run? I don't know. Well, just in case, I can't have them thinking Brownies are cowards! In for a penny, in for a pound!_

With these thoughts, Manny strides boldly down the stairs after his fellow wizard.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 25, 2009)

*OOC:*





Leif said:


> And I'm just pretty sure that it's past Lou's bedtime now.  You know how these OLLLLD fellas are -- their eyelids start getting heavy about 7:15 or so.




hey, watch it with the old jokes...i represent that remark

also, i noticed that somone was was really chaty last night as there were 47 notifications in my e-mail box this morning. yowzers!

As for me, I was at auditions for a second night.








Capizzio's backbone becomes slightly jellied...

"ugh, bones. probably undead. That is what i was fighting to help mom and dad while i was gone."

**SIGH** He shudders whil sighing. "well , here wwe go..." he walks down the steps to join the sneaky browny


----------



## Lou (Feb 25, 2009)

*Xavier Zalev AC 14 HP 24/24*



Leif said:


> OOC: Probably a very good idea. Unfortunately, almost all of them (except for you and Lou) have been over in the Obsidian Portal observing Mowgli with his new 'play-pretties.' That includes me, too, but hey, at least I'm trying to meet my responsibilities here!
> 
> [Obsidian Castle, Obsidian Portal, whateverrrr!!!]
> 
> And I'm just pretty sure that it's past Lou's bedtime now. You know how these OLLLLD fellas are -- their eyelids start getting heavy about 7:15 or so.




Xavier picks up his crossbow and inspects it to make sure it will fire. Then he follows Kerlan through the doorway and down the steps.

OOC: I saw this last night but I couldn't get a post up then.


----------



## Leif (Feb 25, 2009)

[OOC:  Scotley must be very busy, so I'll give him an assist. ]

Tylara the statuesque Elven princess elegantly descends the stairs into the depths of the filth below.  She does not deign to touch the bones, but inspects them from a 'safe' distance as she glides through the room.

[OOC:  The party may proceed when ready.]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 25, 2009)

Capizzio draws his rapier, incase he needs it, but keeps his otehr hand empty incase he needs to cast a spell, otherwise he follows.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Feb 26, 2009)

Kerlan heads West with the others inspecting the Northern chamber.


----------



## Leif (Feb 26, 2009)

*Cave to the North*

The floor of this cave is soft earth,and 65 small mounds are located about the room.  Each mound has a rude marker at one end. (You all get a very eerie feeling in this cave.  It feels 'ghostly' somehow.) (But not as much since you've already dispatched the ghost.)


----------



## KerlanRayne (Feb 26, 2009)

Kerlan inspects the new room and takes a closer look at the 'mounds' without disturbing them. 

OOC: A rude marker? Do you mean a crude marker? Do they appear to be graves of some sort?


----------



## Leif (Feb 26, 2009)

Webster's Collegiate Dictionary, 1th ed.:  *rude* ... 2 lacking refinement or delicacy

Yes, they all appear to be graves.  Sixty-Five graves.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 26, 2009)

*Manny*

"Ooh, I don't like this . . . not at all. This is really bad, and even worse we're gonna have to figure out what's happened here and do something about it. . . . not at all, I don't like it."


----------



## KerlanRayne (Feb 26, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> "Ooh, I don't like this . . . not at all. This is really bad, and even worse we're gonna have to figure out what's happened here and do something about it. . . . not at all, I don't like it."



"I don't think it's that bad. These graves and the bones back there look like they might be the victims of the torture chamber. That may be why the ghost was in here. He may be tied to them somehow. We will have to have a talk with Lord Kyle about it. Come on, let's keep looking." If there is nothing else of interest in here Kerlan will move on to the southern chamber.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 26, 2009)

Don't worry manny, I'm with you. all the way. torture is just wrong, and to not give a proper barial besides leaves a very restless spirit. they need to be given respect is what mom and dad always said.


----------



## Leif (Feb 26, 2009)

OOC



KerlanRayne said:


> "I don't think it's that bad. These graves and the bones back there look like they might be the victims of the torture chamber. That may be why the ghost was in here. He may be tied to them somehow. We will have to have a talk with Lord Kyle about it. Come on, let's keep looking." If there is nothing else of interest in here Kerlan will move on to the southern chamber.



*DING* *DING* *DING* *DING*

[still OOC] Sonuvagun! How'd you do that, Kerlan?  I'm not saying that you're right, or anything, because that just wouldn't be a very cool thing to do now, would it?  But, dannnnnnnnnnnnng, son!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 26, 2009)

*OOC:*


 I am just trying to get the feel of the dark and creapy cave thang...I was trying to peg the ol' creep-o-meter needle


----------



## Leif (Feb 26, 2009)

OOC:  SD, you always keep my creep-o-meter fully pegged!   Especially with your gruesome pictures!


----------



## Lou (Feb 26, 2009)

*Xavier Zalev AC 14 HP 24/24*

Carefully moving through the room, Xavier will look closely at a few of the markers, looking for any writing.  Xavier is careful not to step on any of the mounds.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 26, 2009)

> OOC: SD, you always keep my creep-o-meter fully pegged!  Especially with your gruesome pictures!












*OOC:*


you mean like my avie on OP?







Capizzio will document any writing on the markers and try to make some sort of map of their position.

(take note that he carries Ink, Quill and Paper)


----------



## KerlanRayne (Feb 27, 2009)

Leif said:


> OOC: *DING* *DING* *DING* *DING*
> 
> [still OOC] Sonuvagun! How'd you do that, Kerlan?  I'm not saying that you're right, or anything, because that just wouldn't be a very cool thing to do now, would it?  But, dannnnnnnnnnnnng, son!



OOC: Hmmm. We have a torture chamber with a secret door leading to a bunch of human(oid) remains and then the ghost of the torturer pops out. Seemed logical.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 27, 2009)

*Tylara*

"So we've dispatched the ghost, what now? I should think a proper priest might need to consecrate the ground or something. Otherwise more dead could rise here." A little nervous here she keeps her hand close to the wand and join Capizzio's efforts.


----------



## Leif (Feb 27, 2009)

Capizzio and Tylara see no markings on any of the ...uh... markers.


----------



## Lou (Feb 27, 2009)

*Xavier Zalev*

Not seeing any markings on the markers, Xavier asks, "So if there are no markings, why do mounds need markers at all?"


----------



## Leif (Feb 27, 2009)

Lou said:


> Not seeing any markings on the markers, Xavier asks, "So if there are no markings, why do mounds need markers at all?"



OOC:  Ask the ghost, I guess.  Oh, yeah!  You can't do that, now, can you?! hehehehe

You may surmise that perhaps the ghost did not know the names of his victims, but felt that their meager lives deserved some remembrance?


----------



## KerlanRayne (Feb 27, 2009)

Kerlan moves to the southern end of the room and bows his head. He says a small prayer for the unfortunate victims buried there. "Well, let's see what else is down here." He then moves to the chamber to the south, motioning for the others to follow.


----------



## Leif (Feb 27, 2009)

I hate to tell you this, Kerlan, but there is no chamber to the south out of this room.  There's a passage to the east, and one to the west.  Which way are you going?


----------



## KerlanRayne (Feb 27, 2009)

Leif said:


> I hate to tell you this, Kerlan, but there is no chamber to the south out of this room.  There's a passage to the east, and one to the west.  Which way are you going?



OOC: Just exit the chamber to the south until you reach F-30 and go west about _5 ft_ to get to it. That's the room I'm talking about.


----------



## Leif (Feb 27, 2009)

[sblock=KerlanRayne]Ok.  I had you guys in the wrong room in my brain.  All better now. [/sblock]

The walls of this rough chamber, and in fact, floors, ceiling, and just every surface of the entire room, is very, very rough, and convoluted.  It looks to be composed of flowstone or something similar. 

[OOC:  Everyone roll a Search check and a Spot check.]


----------



## Scotley (Feb 27, 2009)

*Tylara*

The elf's sharp eyes miss little as she scans the strange room.

OOC: Spot and Search (1d20+6=19, 1d20+8=23)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 27, 2009)

search and spot:

1d20+6=9, 1d20+4=10

Capizzio finishes his mapping and heads to join Kerlan, putting away his quill, pen and paper. he seems quite inent on this task.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 27, 2009)

*Manny*

Search and Spot Checks (1d20+7=15, 1d20+7=13)


----------



## Lou (Feb 27, 2009)

*Xavier Zalev AC 14 HP 24/24*

Xavier is only paying attention to the shadows caused by the lights on the grave markers.

OOC: Search/Spot (1d20+4=10, 1d20+1=2)


----------



## KerlanRayne (Feb 28, 2009)

Spot and Search (1d20+4=19, 1d20+4=16) for Kerlan.


----------



## Leif (Feb 28, 2009)

Everyone except Capizzio and Xavier notices that some of the crevices around the perimeter of the cave are actually narrow channels that extend some distance back.  In one of these you find two ironbound oak chests that are locked.  Luckily Tylara's search turns up a key concealed quite cunningly on the outside of one of the chests.  Traps are searched for and not found.  The two chests contain a total of 575 pp, 6,700 gp, and 8,000 sp, as well as a finely wrought, very heavy gold bracelet worth 800 gp.

Then exploring the remainder of the passageway, you find that it ends where the map indicates in a blank stonework wall.  After another brief search you find the secret door there.  Behind the secret door is a cave through which flows the river that you have already run across.  (Remember the "well"?)  The river seems to be navigable, at least at this point, and there is a small (3-man) boat in this cave, too.

[sblock=OOC]I took the liberty of beefing up this treasure considerably and saving you the trouble of searching for two or three more days, rt.  Can you ever forgive me?[/sblock]

[sblock=Lou]Got that new pc ready?  I sure would like to take a look.   I hope she's 5th level already....[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 28, 2009)

[ooc: ha! I was right!!! 







*OOC:*




"Hmmmm.... now might be a good time to report to the duke or lord or govner...or what ever his title mightn be."


----------



## Scotley (Feb 28, 2009)

*Tylara*

"Yes, this is quite a find. I believe we have done a pretty good job of securing this place for the locals. Let's pack this stuff up and get out of here."


----------



## Leif (Feb 28, 2009)

*Wrapping Up?*

The Wizards make quick work of packing the valuables (you're not going to even attempt to remove the boat, I assume?) and carting your newfound goodies to the surface.

If there are no objections, we can advance to your arrival back at Pembrose.

Never mind.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Feb 28, 2009)

Kerlan will try to block any access to the Underdark by moving things to block the secret door. He will also make sure there is no ladder hanging in the well and will put something on top of it to block the opening. 
"Well, I guess it's time to go back to town. We can report to Lord Kyle what we have found here and ask about the torture chamber. We must also prepare ourselves to come back and take care of the Gelatinous Cube. I don't think we are prepared right now and we might be able to learn something from Magus Crus about how to handle it."

OOC: I'm fine with leaving.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 28, 2009)

*Manny*

Manny does what he can to help with the collection and walling off efforts.

His vote is for leaving as well.


----------



## Leif (Feb 28, 2009)

post edited so much that I just decided to make a new one.


----------



## Leif (Mar 1, 2009)

OOC: Scratch what I suggested about skipping the G. Cube. You seem to be still healthy enough to take it on. (If, that is, it's about like you think it is. (mwahahaha.)

OOC:  Want to take on the slimy critter before you head homeward? Might as well make a clean sweep of the place, righhht?


----------



## Scotley (Mar 1, 2009)

OOC: Okay, lets go face the G. Cube!


----------



## Leif (Mar 1, 2009)

OOC:  BTW, how do you 'face' something that doesn't have a face? lol  I believe you know where to find the 'cube, don't you?

Map of the keep attached for reference.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 1, 2009)

Leif said:


> OOC:  BTW, how do you 'face' something that doesn't have a face? lol




I have been contemplating that all night long...as soon as i come up with an answer, I'll let you know.

[IC]

Capizzio looks to the others and asks,"so, is this every thing, if so I would say we need to get mving and let the lordo f the keep know we are still alive.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 1, 2009)

*Manny*

"I suppose we should do away with the icky jello thing before we head back. We know about where it is right now, after all. If we wait, it'll move; it'll also likely have eaten all the corpses we left behind and just be that much bigger."


----------



## KerlanRayne (Mar 2, 2009)

"I think we could probably handle it. It'll be big and slow so it will be easy to hit. I do know that we should stay away from it, so we would have to pepper it with arrows or any spells we have left." Kerlan walks over to the door and begins moving away the objects blocking it. "Come on, let's get this over with."


----------



## Leif (Mar 4, 2009)

OOC:  If the Wizards listen verrrrry carefully, they can hear the sound of the gleatinous cube growing larger and larger, the more time they waste screwing around about going to kill it. 

tick.  
tock.  
tick.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 4, 2009)

Capizzio brings to the forfront of his memory of the god ole stand by spell: Magicmissle.

(ready and action: cast magic missle as soon as he sees the big icky jello thing)

in case you need it: Inititive
1d20+7=9


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 4, 2009)

Capizzio brings to the forfront of his memory of the god ole stand by spell: Magicmissle.

(ready and action: cast magic missle as soon as he sees the big icky jello thing)

in case you need it: Inititive
1d20+7=9


----------



## Leif (Mar 4, 2009)

OOC:  Thanks, Capizzio, but you might want to open the door and enter the stables before you roll initiative.  If you're "wed at the hip and the heart" to that AWESOME init. roll, I'll let you keep it, but you certainly aren't required to do so. 

[Lor' bless me, but I LOVE an overeager PC!!]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 4, 2009)

i think i can be seperated. I will wait.


----------



## Leif (Mar 4, 2009)

OOC







Scott DeWar said:


> i think i can be seperated. I will wait.




[sblock=Siamese? er, Conjoined?]Unlike me and my evil twin, I guess.[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Mar 4, 2009)

Leif said:


> OOC
> 
> [sblock=Siamese? er, Conjoined?]Unlike me and my evil twin, I guess.[/sblock]




[sblock=OOC]
I despise that comment, I prefer to call myself good-challenged, or misunderstood...
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 5, 2009)

[sblock=evil twin]I am the evil side of the twin.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Mar 5, 2009)

*Ooc*



renau1g said:


> [sblock=OOC]
> I despise that comment, I prefer to call myself good-challenged, or misunderstood...
> [/sblock]



No, you're not misunderstood.  We understand your evil perfectly well, thank you.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Mar 5, 2009)

Kerlan finishes moving everything out of the way. "Well here we go. Prepare yourselves." Kerlan casts _Dancing Lights_ and then swings open the door. He readies his crossbow and when everyone else is ready he begins moving inside, using the lights to show the way.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 5, 2009)

ok, here is mny Inititive. I have a long day tomorrow and may not get to th9is quickly. he still has his redied action: cast magic missle at the jello cube.

1d20+7=20


----------



## Leif (Mar 5, 2009)

KerlanRayne said:


> Kerlan finishes moving everything out of the way. "Well here we go. Prepare yourselves." Kerlan casts _Dancing Lights_ and then swings open the door. He readies his crossbow and when everyone else is ready he begins moving inside, using the lights to show the way.



The _Dancing Lights_ illuminate the interior of the stable quite well.  The stable is unnaturally clean for a stable, in fact, it looks almost polished.  The 'Cube is located about 25 feet to the southeast of the door and is a cube (obviously) with sides ten feet long.  The door was quite noisy when you opened it (because the hobgoblins had spiked it shut and barricaded it), and the noise attracts the cube which begins oozing slowly toward you.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Mar 5, 2009)

Kerlan moves the _Dancing Lights_ to surround the Cube and keeps them there. He then takes a shot at it and reloads. Attack on Gelatinous Cube (1d20+5=14, 1d8=3).


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 5, 2009)

" ah, so this is what it is eh?" He speaks words of arce power, a glow buids at his outstreched hand and two missles of force shoot forth to the 'cube.

1d4+1=4, 1d4+1=5

he then prepares to back up some to keep from being attacked by the monstrosity.

move 10 feet back


----------



## Leif (Mar 5, 2009)

This is just an interjection.  Players should continue posting actions for the current combat round.

*I gotta get a tactical map up tonight so we can see what the heck we're doing!

End of interjection.  {Heaven help me, I'm starting to sound like DeWar!!}


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 5, 2009)

Leif said:


> [ interjection]  Players should continue posting actions for the current combat round.
> 
> *I gotta get a tactical map up tonight so we can see what the heck we're doing!
> 
> [/interjection] [plead for mercy]{Heaven help me, I'm starting to sound like DeWar!!}[/plead for mercy]




^if you were to sound like me i t would have looked like that^


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 6, 2009)

*Manny*

Manny raises his tiny crossbow to firing position and lets fly (1d20+8=17). His dart sinks deep (1d2=2) into the icky jello thingy and immediately goes about being dissolved.

[sblock=OOC]I'm guessing a 17 hits a slow moving mass of jello the size of a small shed - if not I'll change my post.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Mar 6, 2009)

OOC:  Welllllll, this particular  'jello shed' has an uncanny tendency to speedily jiggle away from all Brownies (also Cakes and basically any other sort of confection) but, this once, we'll letcha slide on it. 

The little bitty dart disappears into the translucent gelatinous mass with a tiny little resounding, "Splootch!"


----------



## Lou (Mar 7, 2009)

*Xavier Zalev AC 14 HP 24/24*

Seeing the other attack, Xavier fires his crossbow at the cube, hitting a corner. Xavier then reloads.

[sblock=rolls]
attack roll 19+3=22
damage 1
Are cubes subject to critical hits? I'll roll to confirm if they are.
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Mar 7, 2009)

[sblock=Xavier]No crits on cubes[/sblock]

Somehow, and you're not really sure how this is possible, Xavier's crossbow bolt made less noise upon impact with the cube than Manny's wee little toothpick of a bolt!

[sblock=Lou]Is your replacement character ready yet?  Go ahead and make a Rogues' Gallery post when (s)he is.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 7, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]Magic Brownies . . . er, Brownie Magic, Man![/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 7, 2009)

[sblock=ooc] magic borwnines ... is the kind with 'herb' in it? I am sure no one here has ever encountered any of that.[/sblock]


----------



## KerlanRayne (Mar 7, 2009)

Kerlan takes another shot at the Cube. Shot at Cube (1d20+5=12, 1d8=4). And moves back if needed. 

OOC: Wasn't there supposed to be a map?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 7, 2009)

"Curses!" exclaims Capizzio. He looks about to see if there is a light cross bow lying about.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 7, 2009)

*Tylara*

Having taken her time to size up the foe, Tylara finally shoots (1d20+5=14) an arrow at the Cube. While her aim isn't especially good, this is like shooting the broad side of a barn.

OOC: damage (1d8+3=5)


----------



## Leif (Mar 7, 2009)

All of the attacks so far total, I believe 24 hp of damage to the cube.  Hmm, the wizards seem to have chopped off somewhere between one-fourth and one-third of the disgusting, stinking mass of rubbery flesh.  A pseudopod lashes out rapidly at Capizzio, but falls just a little short. 

OOC:  If you guys have any more of your 'parlor tricks' that do more damage, now would be a real good time!

[Don't sweat the map, Kerlan, it's just not worth it, ok?)


----------



## Lou (Mar 7, 2009)

*Xavier Zalev AC 14 HP 24/24*

Xavier uses his pearl of power to recall a cast spell, lesser orb of electricity to his mind. Speaking the arcane words for a second time today, the ball of energy appears in his hand. Xavier hurls the orb at the cube, which impacts with no effect.  Xavier stares at the cube, unwilling to believe that the spell had no effect.

[sblock=rolls OOC]
touch attack 8
Damage 8-- none immune to electricity.... 
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Mar 7, 2009)

*Tylara*

The elf takes a step back and fires (1d20+7=25) again. The arrow (1d8+3=7) makes a louder 'thwack' sound as it strikes near the center of the wall of goo this time. "Fall back and attack from a distance." 

OOC: Best I have left is a d3 cantrip.


----------



## Leif (Mar 7, 2009)

That's 31 hp damage to the 'Cube.  Barely over one-third of its hp.  Three more wizards to act this round (Manny, Capizzio, Kerlan), right?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 7, 2009)

"Yikes!"

he moves 10 feet away and digs out a scroll. reading the scroll he casts ray of flame

[sblock= ray of flame]

RAY OF FLAME
Evocation [Flame]
Level: Sorcerer/wizard 1
Components: V, S, F
Casting Time: 1 standard action
Range: Close (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels)
Effect: Ray
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: See text
Spell Resistance: Yes

A burning ray shoots out at the target from your upturned palm. The sound of a crackling fire follows the ray’s path.
 You must succeed on a ranged touch attack with the ray to strike a target.
 If your attack is successful, the ray deals 1d6 points of fire damage per two caster levels (maximum 5d6). The target must also make a Reflex save or catch fire, taking 1d6 points of fire damage each round until the flames are put out (requiring a DC 15 Reflex save; see Catching on Fire, DMG 303). Focus: A small, polished glass lens

[/sblock]

1d20+5=7, 2d6=6


----------



## Leif (Mar 7, 2009)

That's 37hp of damage to the 'Cube, and it is now burning merrily!

Reflex Save: 1d20-4=11


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 7, 2009)

*Manny*

Taking a step back to stay out of range Manny thrusts out a hand, pointing a tiny finger at the Cube.

"Namumuô Sa Lamíg!" And a narrow beam of blue light shoots forth (1d20+8=21), stabbing into (1d3=1) the quivering mass and leaving a small patch of ice on it's transparent surface.

[sblock=Actions]5' Step back and Ray of Frost[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Mar 7, 2009)

OOC:  Because Manny is so short, I'm ruling that the ray of frost and this resulting ice will not put out the fire and hence stop the ongoing damage to the 'Cube.  However, you should pay more attention to these things in the future and at least tell me that your avoiding targeting the fire or something. 

38 hp damage total


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 7, 2009)

there was only 6 minutes between our posts, he may not have seen the post untilhis cleared.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 7, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> there was only 6 minutes between our posts, he may not have seen the post untilhis cleared.




OOC: This was indeed the case. When I started my new post Scott's wasn't in the thread.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Mar 7, 2009)

Kerlan shoots again, and hits. "This thing is a lot more resilient than I thought it would be." Another shot at the Cube (1d20+5=25, 1d8=3).

OOC: I didn't realize that the only damaging spell I have left was mind affecting. That means it will be of no help against a mindless 'blob'. I knew it would take a few volleys from all of us but we're not even half way there yet? Sheesh.


----------



## Leif (Mar 7, 2009)

The 'Cube absorbs Kerlan's bolt but still keeps coming.  

OOC:  41 hp total damage,  not even halfway there yet.  Maybe you guys had better retreat and come back when you're more prepared?  Just close it back in  this room, and I doubt if anyone will mess with it.  I sure wouldn't!

OOC:  Sorry guys I didn't realize until it was too late that this is, like, the Mother of All Gelatinous Cubes.  Sheesh!  I didn't even know that they made 'em this big and mean!


----------



## Lou (Mar 8, 2009)

*Xavier*

Xavier retreats out the door, "That was my best shot! Unless we plan to pepper it with bolts from far away, let's come back for it later!"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 8, 2009)

"for me to pepper it with bolts, i would need a cross bow. I only shoot it with a spell!  I might have a few other tricks up my sleeve...."

mpve ten feet and .... (be right back here.)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 8, 2009)

*Manny*

_Discretion, valor, discretion, valor . . . time to go!_


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 9, 2009)

*sigh* yes, I knw. We go.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 9, 2009)

*Tylara*

"Right then, if we don't have what it takes to do a proper job of it, then lets make haste out of here." She puts deed to word and falls back from the approaching gelatinous mass. "We can make haste to put our new found wealth in a safe place, get some rest and be back early in the morning."


----------



## KerlanRayne (Mar 9, 2009)

"Well, we better lock this thing back up then. I'll lure it back into the stable while you block the door again from the outside. I'll go through the door to the tower and go around the top of the wall to the next tower and come back down. Let's go!" Kerlan moves to enact his plan.


----------



## Leif (Mar 9, 2009)

*The 'Cube*

Actually, as I understood it, the 'Cube never left the stable.  You guys opened the door and went just inside to make your attacks.  The 'Cube was never closer than 20 feet to the door.  So you can leave the stable and wedge the door closed behind you with little difficulty.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 9, 2009)

*Tylara*

Moving swiftly, Tylara helps Kerlan contain the Cube.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 9, 2009)

Capizzio assists in sealing the door


----------



## Leif (Mar 9, 2009)

*Barricading the Stable (Again)*

Kerlan, Tylara, and Capizzio succeed in making sure that all of the Wizards make a speedy exit from the stable with all of their gear and other effects, and slam the door closed, once again trapping the Gelatinous Cube in the stable.  [Manny would help, too, but he's too short.   I guess Xavier's just to important for such menial tasks.]  Then it is just a matter of a few moments before the barricade that had been so recently removed is hammered back into place with dagger hilts, boots, and sundry other makeshift hammers.  

A collective sigh of relief rises from the Wizards.  Now what?  Back to the previous campsite, or will our heroes brave the dangers of Hobgoblin Cooties and sleep in the keep?


----------



## Scotley (Mar 9, 2009)

*Tylara*

"It would be most disagreeable to have someone come and retake the keep over night. I think perhaps we should rest here this evening. Then we can address the cube and make sure the place is empty before we leave."


----------



## Leif (Mar 9, 2009)

*Oh, joy!!*

ooc:   heh heh heh, I get to roll for COOTIES!!!!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 9, 2009)

Capizzio starts itching


----------



## Leif (Mar 9, 2009)

OOC:  *roll*, *roll*..... oooh, Double Zeros! SOMEbody is a Cootie snack!

Seriously, what are your ideas about where in the keep you will spend the evening, and what preparations, if any, you will make for your overnight stay?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 9, 2009)

*OOC:*


 is there a way to get a complete view of the keep? I have no idea what it looks like. you can even e mail it to me if that would be best.


----------



## Leif (Mar 9, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> is there a way to get a complete view of the keep? I have no idea what it looks like. you can even e mail it to me if that would be best.











*OOC:*



Yeah, there have been quite a few maps of the keep posted in the IC thread. But I'll go ahead and attach another one the shows everything but the stall partitions in the stable.  The doors to the stable are the double doors at AI 21 and AI 22.


----------



## renau1g (Mar 9, 2009)

"Well the fireplace room looks pretty cozy for hunkering down for the night to rest. We can be warm, rest in an actual bed and even place a few of them in front of the door to dissuade, or at least delay, any attackers." Xavier suggests, as he reloads his crossbow and glances at the stable doors, hoping the cube doesn't burst through.


----------



## Leif (Mar 9, 2009)

renau1g said:


> "Well the fireplace room looks pretty cozy for hunkering down for the night to rest. We can be warm, rest in an actual bed and even place a few of them in front of the door to dissuade, or at least delay, any attackers." Xavier suggests, as he reloads his crossbow and glances at the stable doors, hoping the cube doesn't burst through.



OOC:  Two Words, Xavier:

COOTIE CENTRAL

(btw, w/b, X!)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 9, 2009)

*OOC:*


 Capizzio does not know the layout of the keep but if he did he wouold  have suggested one of the rooms on either side of the gate.


----------



## Leif (Mar 10, 2009)

OOC:  Capizzio knows the layout of the keep as well as anyone else in the party!  He's been here all along, too, you know.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 10, 2009)

*Tylara*

Perhaps one of the towers would be more defensible and perhaps less likely to be vermin ridden?


----------



## Leif (Mar 10, 2009)

OOC:  Whatsamatter, Ty?  You skeered of a li'l' ol' cootie?


----------



## Scotley (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm guessing that witch in the basement had BIG ole cooties.


----------



## Leif (Mar 10, 2009)

OOC:  *evil DM laughter*

Actually, I guess there are those who would say that evil DM laughter is IN CHARACTER for me....


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 10, 2009)

Leif said:


> OOC:  Capizzio knows the layout of the keep as well as anyone else in the party!  He's been here all along, too, you know.




If I recall correctly you had him zapped out by one of the wizard proffessers when i dissappeared earlier in the game. the cover story being that he was needed to assist his adoptive parents in an undead infestation of an arceological dig.

but if you want to say oterwise, i can flow with it.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 10, 2009)

Leif said:


> OOC:  *evil DM laughter*
> 
> Actually, I guess there are those who would say that evil DM laughter is IN CHARACTER for me....












*OOC:*


 i would be one of those who would say that of course


----------



## KerlanRayne (Mar 10, 2009)

"I believe that the best place for us to setup would be in the leader's quarters. It seems to be well furnished. I plan on sleeping in my bedroll in the secret room. It has direct access to the outside of the keep through another secret door, should the need arise. If we wish, we could keep watch in one of the towers by the gate."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 10, 2009)

"if i take watch, i will need an light crossbow then. has any one seen one?"


----------



## Leif (Mar 10, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> If I recall correctly you had him zapped out by one of the wizard proffessers when i dissappeared earlier in the game. the cover story being that he was needed to assist his adoptive parents in an undead infestation of an arceological dig.
> but if you want to say oterwise, i can flow with it.



Oh, yeah, that's right.  Shoot, I had completely blocked that weird episode out of my mind.  I guess I just couldn't handle the idea of being deserted by so many of my players. *snif* *snif*  (Grrrrr!!)

Anyway, wouldn't Capizzio take 30-45 minutes out of his busy schedule to take the quick and dirty 25 cent tour of the keep now to check things out, and have a look at the place?  Then he'll know about as much as anyone else.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 10, 2009)

That sounds reasonable, in which case he would have suggested one of the roomes by the gate or agreed with tylara about the towers.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 10, 2009)

"The secret room is certainly a safe seeming place, but it doesn't give us an opportunity to look out for trouble. What ever the consensus of the group is works for me."


----------



## renau1g (Mar 10, 2009)

"I'm thinking that only the leader would be aware of the secret room, and with him being dispatched in a truly potent arcane display, it should be the safest place." Xavier will agree with his fellow wizard.


----------



## Leif (Mar 10, 2009)

Let's see then -- you're huddling in the secret room, WAYYY back in the bowels of the keep.  And I make HOW MANY wandering monster checks? Three, Four, One per Hour?   Seriously, I'll make ONE check when I get to my dice this evening.  With any luck, any wandering monsters that happen by will come towards morning, after your advancement has become a fait accompli!


----------



## Leif (Mar 22, 2009)

*The Adventure Resumes...*

After resting for a couple of days and studying on your own, the Wizards find that their personal power has increased incrementally, and that they have been able to decipher the secrets of some wondrous new magicks.  You have all been staying at Boris Stenker's Lonesome Drake Inn and Brewery during this time.  Everyone except Francheska should deduct 12 gp for your expenses during this time.  Scratch this.  It's just been one long and very busy day.

At the end of your self-study, Xavier is surprised by the appearance of his distant cousin, Francheska, at the Lonesome Drake!

[sblock=Xavier/Francheska]Fran is Xav's fourth cousin twice removed on Xav's father's and Fran's mother's side.  If I am remembering correctly, that should mean that their great-granparents were siblings?  Something like that, anyway.  Work with me here, guys?[/sblock]

[introductions, etc., please?]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 23, 2009)

ooc: mjsut how many days has it been? i was under the impression it has only been 1.


----------



## Leif (Mar 23, 2009)

We'll say that you did all of your studying and so forth very quickly, so, yes, just one day should do it.   Just forget about the lodging and meal expenses that I mentioned.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 23, 2009)

good. because i took the time to scribe one spell from a scroll.


----------



## Leif (Mar 23, 2009)

Yes, I imagine that there will be a great deal of scribing to be done by everyone just now.  And since Francheska is in Pembrose already, that means that you have a great resource of fire spells, too!


----------



## renau1g (Mar 23, 2009)

Xavier comes down to the common room in the now-familiar tavern about to order his breakfast, his thoughts totally consumed with the upcoming oatmeal. When he looks at the gathered patrons, as usual only a few at this time of day, one caught his interest and upon closer review, it was his distant cousin, Francheska.

All thoughts of hunger pushed from his mind, the human illusionist )) works his way to the table the elf is sitting at. "It has been far too long since our last encounter Franscheska, it is good to see you in good spirits and health."  Xavier says.

"It is quite the chance happening for you to be at this tavern on this day enjoying breakfast." he continues, awaiting an explanation from the elf.


----------



## Leif (Mar 23, 2009)

[sblock=Xavier]Good Show, Sir!  Heh heh heh, I can't WAIT to read how she answers this one!!  Way to play 'Screw Your Neighbor,' and leave Lou holding the bag! [/sblock]


----------



## Lou (Mar 24, 2009)

*Francheska Walova*

The slim elf with bright flaming red tresses spilling out over her light green cloak looks up from her egg and toast with a startled look. Tilting her head slightly, as if to get a better look, Fransheska stares at Xavier as he stands over her. "Xavier? You're shorter than I remember," although at 5' 1", just above average for an elf, she is still a full 5" shorter than Xavier. Breaking into a big grin, Francheska jumps up and hugs her cousin, saying, "Sit down! I've been looking for you." Her long sword becomes visible as she jumps up. Her hands and face are the shade of gray of ash just before it blows away on the wind. Francheska is not particularly attractive, but her skin and hair make a surprising combination, even for an elf.

After retaking her seat and pointing out one for Xavier, she continues. "The time finally came for me to move to Whirtlestaff's. My transfer was approved, and I'm officially a student. For now it's just independent study on water monsters... yuck! But once I pass some stupid test, I'll be free to take anything available." Francheska smiles at Xavier. "Oh, Prof. Claret sends his best.... My divination spells aren't so good. What have you been up to?"


----------



## renau1g (Mar 24, 2009)

Receiving the hug with a smile on his face, Xavier will sit next to his distant relation as she talks. Upon her announcement he looks around for a glass to toast, but seeing none, reaches across to shake her hand.

"Congratulations Francheska, it is great to hear that news. We are here on a summer break from the school ourselves. Wait, I forget my manners, you've not met my colleagues from school. They would be most pleased to meet someone of your...unique heritage." Xavier replies, waiting for the others to come downstairs.

"Friends, this is my cousing Francheska, she will be joining Whirtlestaffs shortly and hopefully staying around for at least some time." Xavier will announce, allowing the others to introduce themselves accordingly.

[sblock=Leif]
Thanks, I thought it would be fun to see his reaction 
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 24, 2009)

Capizzio tromps down the stairs and sees Xavier with the others at a table giving introductions. when it is his turn he bows and says, "Capizzio del Colinas. at yoru service" he smiles boyishly and sits silently.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Mar 25, 2009)

OOC: Is this enough to discern her race? Knowledge (The Planes) (1d20+5=23).


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 25, 2009)

*Manny*

Manny hops down the stairs, followed closely by Kási (his dog). On seeing the rest of his classmates gathering, he heads over and clambers up on an available bench.

"_Kumusta_, Francheska! I'm Manny."


----------



## Leif (Mar 25, 2009)

KerlanRayne said:


> OOC: Is this enough to discern her race? Knowledge (The Planes) (1d20+5=23).



Oh, sure!  Francheska exhibits all the traits of a Fire Elf, which is indicative of and ancestry that includes one or more forebears from the Elemental Plane of Fire, or some other plane in very close proximity to said elemental plane.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Mar 25, 2009)

"It seems you two have an ... interesting lineage. It's not often that a Human can claim to be related to a Fire Elf. I am Kerlan, it is nice to meet you." With a smile on his face, Kerlan reaches out to shake Fran's hand.


----------



## Leif (Mar 26, 2009)

*For Lou*

While Francheska was traveling over from Whitlestaff's she heard some interesting rumors from the crew of the ship she was aboard:

[sblock=Rumors for Francheska]When the sailors learned that you were a wizard they began to speak of all of the wizards that they know of.  They mentioned Magus Crus who lives at Twain, and they also spoke of an evil Drow wizard of legend named Lain Karr.  He was supposed to have once been a great evil in Quail Valley.  According to legend, he had a stronghold, or hideout hidden somewhere in the valley where he kept his fabulous riches, but no one seemed to know anything about where it was located.  They were unanimous in the belief that Larin Karr met with some sort of end years ago.  He has not been seen around these parts for a long time.  They also told you that it might not be a good idea to speak his name aloud in polite company while your in the valley.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Mar 26, 2009)

*Tylara*

The Grey Elf greets the newcomer coolly. "Welcome to our little band."


----------



## Leif (Mar 27, 2009)

*In The Lonesome Drake Inn and Brewery*

After a day full of studying, practice, and getting to know Francheska, the wizards all gather at the Lonesome Drake Inn and Brewery for the evening meal (as brand new 5th level wizards!), and to sup a brew while visiting with the proprietor Boris Stenker.  Boris is quick to remind you, "Remember, my good Magisters, you said that you'd take a look at my 'problem' when you had more time.  How much time have ye now?"


----------



## renau1g (Mar 27, 2009)

"Ah Boris, do not worry, we haven't forgot about you. We first must go see Lord Kyle, once that is complete, we shall return post-haste, and perhaps be able to afford to stay longer" Xavier will reply with a quick smile, hoping that the others are ok with staying here longer.

The more he was away from the Academy, the more he was starting to stretch his legs and enjoy the freedom. There were no classes to attend, or professor's to grub to for higher grades. The only thing he missed was their library, it was far more extensive than anything he's seen since they set out.


----------



## Lou (Mar 27, 2009)

*Francheska Walova (Evoker)*

Francheska looks around the table at Xavier, Capizzio, Manny, Kerlan, and Tylara, couting them each off in her head as if memorizing their names again. She leans over to Xavier and asks, "What kind of problem does he need wizards for?"


----------



## KerlanRayne (Mar 27, 2009)

Lou said:


> Francheska ... leans over to Xavier and asks, "What kind of problem does he need wizards for?"



Kerlan leans over to her from her other side and replies for him, "He got this Inn at a suspicious discount and he's worried that it might be because of the barricaded door in the basement that he's too scared to open. His curiosity, however is getting the better of him so he wants us to take a look behind the door for him."


----------



## renau1g (Mar 27, 2009)

Xavier nods his agreement with Kerlan's assessment of the situation. 

Once Boris returns to the table, Xavier will ask "Have you heard anything new from the basement door Boris? We would love to be better prepared for whatever may lie down there."


----------



## Leif (Mar 27, 2009)

*Boris Stenker*

Re-filling Xavier's mug from a flagon of ale, Boris says, "No, I haven't heard a peep from it.  I get an uneasy feeling whenever I see it, so I don't go near it, as a rule."


----------



## KerlanRayne (Mar 27, 2009)

"Well, the sooner we leave, the sooner we can help you. We must go see Lord Kyle now." Kerlan gets up and begins leaving, waiting for the others to follow. "We will return shortly, Boris. Francheska, you can come with us if you wish." Kerlan then smirks, "But don't expect to get paid."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 28, 2009)

With nary a word spoken during the whole exchange, Capizzio stands, gives boris a bow and follows Kerlan.


----------



## Lou (Mar 28, 2009)

*Francheska Walova (Evoker)*

"I don't need to get paid.... do I?"  Francheska stands, gathers her long bow and pack and follows.


----------



## renau1g (Mar 28, 2009)

"Don't worry cousin, we've run into a few mercenaries in our time out here. It has Kerlan thinking the worst of people." Xavier says in elven to Franscheska


----------



## KerlanRayne (Mar 28, 2009)

renau1g said:


> "Don't worry cousin, we've run into a few mercenaries in our time out here. It has Kerlan thinking the worst of people." Xavier says in elven to Franscheska



 Kerlan lets out an exasperated sigh. "I was just kidding. I didn't mean anything by it," Kerlan adds in Elven.


----------



## Leif (Mar 28, 2009)

*Back to Lord Kyle*

It is but a short walk to Lord Kyle's manor, and the wizards are quite familiar with the route.  In what seems like no time at all you are sounding the chime at his door, and are ushered into the same waiting room as before.  In a few short minutes, Lord Kyle enters.  "Ahh, the Wizards return!  So tell me what you found at the keep and how things went for you there?"


----------



## KerlanRayne (Mar 28, 2009)

OOC: Are we assuming that we defeated the Cube and we can tell him that?


----------



## Leif (Mar 28, 2009)

OOC: Sure, why not.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Mar 29, 2009)

Leif said:


> In a few short minutes, Lord Kyle enters.  "Ahh, the Wizards return!  So tell me what you found at the keep and how things went for you there?"



"We came upon the keep and dealt with the Hobgoblin threat. The leadership there included a Half Orc, a Hobgoblin, and a Goblin spellcaster. We took care of all of them and found two Dwarves being held captive.  
Torbin and Korbin were being forced to dig a tunnel into a locked room. The room was empty however. They are brothers and they are now setting up a weapons shop right here in Pembrose. "Two Dwarves Fine Weapons", seems like a good name. Anyway, we also found a Gelatinous Cube there that we also got rid of. 
We also found two things you should be concerned about. First, we found a letter." Kerlan shows Lord Kyle the letter. 







Leif said:


> *"Kersux,
> 
> We have been discovered.  If we are to crush the humans, we must do it soon.  The Crushed Skull Orcs are mighty, and the humans are no match for what you face every day in the Underdark.  We are willing to split the plunder seven gold for you, three for us.  Do you accept?  Please decide soon.
> 
> Uela"*



"We are not familiar with the names in the letter, but I'm sure some of it will be familiar to you." Kerlan's face becomes more concerned. "We also discovered a secret entrance to the Underdark in the basement of the keep. I believe that is how they were traveling. It needs to be guarded as soon as possible.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 29, 2009)

*Tylara*

"You left out the haunted graveyard downstairs with the ghostly tormentor and the Kobold slaves we left free."


----------



## Leif (Mar 29, 2009)

*Lord Kyle*



KerlanRayne said:


> "We came upon the keep and dealt with the Hobgoblin threat. The leadership there included a Half Orc, a Hobgoblin, and a Goblin spellcaster. We took care of all of them and found two Dwarves being held captive.
> Torbin and Korbin were being forced to dig a tunnel into a locked room. The room was empty however. They are brothers and they are now setting up a weapons shop right here in Pembrose. "Two Dwarves Fine Weapons", seems like a good name. Anyway, we also found a Gelatinous Cube there that we also got rid of.
> We also found two things you should be concerned about. First, we found a letter." Kerlan shows Lord Kyle the letter. "We are not familiar with the names in the letter, but I'm sure some of it will be familiar to you." Kerlan's face becomes more concerned. "We also discovered a secret entrance to the Underdark in the basement of the keep. I believe that is how they were traveling. It needs to be guarded as soon as possible.






Scotley said:


> "You left out the haunted graveyard downstairs with the ghostly tormentor and the Kobold slaves we left free."



"Hmm, very disturbing news about the note and that business.  I do know of the Crushed Skull Orc Tribe, they live in the Forest of Nin not too close to Pembrose,but far enough away, either.  You say that there was a Half-Orc present?  I wonder if perhaps he could have been some kind of emisarry from the Crushed Skull tribe, since the letter that you found appears to be addressed to them.  (Although I am not familiar with either of the names contained in the letter.  And there was an undead creature you say?  That is most disturbing!  I shall have to send a priest to cleanse the place while the refurbishing is being done.  Well, I thank you kindly, my Good Wizards, and I hope that your sojourn in the Valley is a very productive and pleasant one!"  Lord Kyle looks at you with what you suspect is his standard 'gaze of dismissal.'


----------



## KerlanRayne (Mar 29, 2009)

"I believe that we are through here. Who shall we go to for our agreed upon payment?"


----------



## Leif (Mar 29, 2009)

*Lord Kyle*



KerlanRayne said:


> "I believe that we are through here. Who shall we go to for our agreed upon payment?"



"Oh, yes, silly me!  There is the matter of payment now, isn't there?  Let's see now," Lord Kyle makes a show of shuffling through some papers on his desk.  "I don't see those notes at the moment, but, ahh, I agreed to pay each of you..." here he puts a hand to his brow and cogitates fiercly, "150 Gold each, wasn't it?"


----------



## Scotley (Mar 29, 2009)

*Tylara*

"Now that we've succeeded in this little job perhaps you'd like us to take up the matter of the orc tribe as well?"


----------



## Leif (Mar 29, 2009)

*Lord Kyle*

"What??  Are you sure that you're up to it?  I can assign some soldiers to accompany you, I suppose.  Yes, that would be most agreeable!  Perhaps you'd accept a good-sized squad of men-at-arms to help out?"


----------



## KerlanRayne (Mar 29, 2009)

Kerlan's face becomes stern and disapproving. "NO." He says strongly, before Lord Kyle and Tylara can go off on a tangent. "You know that was not the payment we agreed on. We cleared the keep out, which apparently you could not do. We may want to help you further, but not if you treat us so lightly. Rethink your payment first and then we may consider helping with the Orcs."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 29, 2009)

"and don't forgeet we have a matter of a certain monster in a basement" whispers Capizzio to Kerlan.


----------



## Leif (Mar 30, 2009)

*Lord Kyle*



KerlanRayne said:


> Kerlan's face becomes stern and disapproving. "NO." He says strongly, before Lord Kyle and Tylara can go off on a tangent. "You know that was not the payment we agreed on. We cleared the keep out, which apparently you could not do. We may want to help you further, but not if you treat us so lightly. Rethink your payment first and then we may consider helping with the Orcs."




Lord Kyle looks quite taken aback by Kerlan's statement and disapproving aspect.  "Be very careful, Sir Wizard!  I am, after all, still Lord of this demesne.  Perhaps you would care to refresh my memory?"



Scott DeWar said:


> "and don't forgeet we have a matter of a certain monster in a basement" whispers Capizzio to Kerlan.



OOC:  Acutally, it's a 'mysterious door' in the basement.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Mar 30, 2009)

Leif said:


> Lord Kyle looks quite taken aback by Kerlan's statement and disapproving aspect.  "Be very careful, Sir Wizard!  I am, after all, still Lord of this demesne.  Perhaps you would care to refresh my memory?"



Kerlan does not look intimidated by the fact. "We agreed on 300 gp for each of us."


----------



## Leif (Mar 30, 2009)

*Lord Kyle*

"So be it, then."  Whereupon, Lord Kyle claps his hands loudly, and five liveried servants enter, each bearing a coffer of some dark, exotic wood.  The servants immediately stand next to the five members of the original party and open the coffers to show each of you the contents thereof.  They are each filled with 300gp.

Lord Kyle continues, "This will be sufficient I take it, for the task that you have completed for me?"

Capizzio and Manny estimate that the coffers themselves would be worth a fair amount of coins themselves.  After showing you the contents, the sevants latch and lock the coffers with brass keys, which they also present to each of you.

OOC: I'm assuming that Francheska has remained at the Lonesome Drake during this meeting?


----------



## KerlanRayne (Mar 30, 2009)

Kerlan takes the box and thanks the servant. Looking at the box he says, "Hmm. You had 300 gp already prepared for us. It seems your memory didn't fail you after all."


----------



## Lou (Mar 30, 2009)

Leif said:


> OOC: I'm assuming that Francheska has remained at the Lonesome Drake during this meeting?




OOC:  I thought Francheska was standing quieting at the back of the group simply watching, but she can be back at the inn if that's better.


----------



## Leif (Mar 30, 2009)

KerlanRayne said:


> Kerlan takes the box and thanks the servant. Looking at the box he says, "Hmm. You had 300 gp already prepared for us. It seems your memory didn't fail you after all."



Lord Kyle smiles and gives Kerlan what _might_ have been a slight wink.



Lou said:


> OOC:  I thought Francheska was standing quieting at the back of the group simply watching, but she can be back at the inn if that's better.



OOC:  Yeah, I think that'll work better, k? (For her to be at the inn, that is.)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 30, 2009)

*Manny*

Manny looks at the box presented to him, then at his companions.  He takes off his backpack, flips it so it's face down on the ground, and carefully slides the lip of the opening under the box.  Amazingly, the box slips into the Haversack, which the diminutive Brownie then picks up and places on his back.


----------



## renau1g (Mar 30, 2009)

Xavier will hold his tongue at the exchange between Kerlan and the Lord, not wanting to draw either's ire. He accepts his reward with a simple nod, and places it in his pack, snickering slightly at the sight of Manny and his Haversack.

"My good Lord Kyle, we have a small matter to attend to in town, then we can return to deal with the orc tribe?" Xavier will say


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 30, 2009)

"and in the mean time your forest wardens may hear nes of or catch sight of these orcs and be able to map out their movements and give you a report while we are taking care of said personal matter" says capizzio, amazing himself on his vesatude of military matters.

then to amnny, "say manny, might you have room for mine in their ? i am all out of room in mine." 









*OOC:*


6 lb for 300 coins and 1 lb for boz would put capi into heavy encumberance.


----------



## Leif (Mar 30, 2009)

*Lord Kyle*

"As you wish, Good Wizards."

He continues shuffling papers on his desk, and you sense that the audience is at an end.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 31, 2009)

*Manny*

"Sure, Capp, I'll carry your money . . . it'll _probably_ all be there when you need it!"


----------



## KerlanRayne (Mar 31, 2009)

Leif said:


> "As you wish, Good Wizards." He continues shuffling papers on his desk, and you sense that the audience is at an end.



"Yes, let's go now. Lord Kyle, this should give you time to get all of your information together about the Orcs until we return. Good day your lordship." Kerlan begins to leave expecting the others to follow.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 31, 2009)

capizio  gives manny a wari eye anas he says, "thanks manny."  then follows kerlan out of the room, glad to be out of the prescense of the lord.


----------



## Leif (Mar 31, 2009)

*The Lonesome Drake Inn and Brewery*

Taking their leave of Lord Kyle with their newly acquired coins and nifty new coffers, the Wizards make their way to the south and east across Pembrose and arrive back at the Lonesome Drake in short order.  Francheska is still waiting in the Common Room where you left her, only slightly more intoxicated than you left her.

[sblock=Lou]Sorry, man, couldn't resist.  No tangible impairment is intended and you can just freely ignore this if you wish. [/sblock]


----------



## Lou (Mar 31, 2009)

*Francheska Walova*

Seeing her cousin and new acquaintances arrive, Francheska smiles as she brushes her flaming red hair away from her face and asks, "Is it time to go open the door?  This place is boring...."  With that, she gulps down the last of her ale and places the empty on top of the other five or six mugs.


----------



## renau1g (Mar 31, 2009)

"Indeed it is cousin, allow me to cover those drinks for you" Xavier says, handing the required amount to the barkeep, Boris.

He'll also say Well Boris, as promised, here we are. Shall we take a look at that door?"

[sblock=OOC]
I'll update my CS with the 300gp - this cost.
[/sblock]


----------



## KerlanRayne (Mar 31, 2009)

"Yes, we can take a look now. As to our fee, how about free room and board for a while. Does that sound acceptable? Unless you have something else in mind."

OOC: This will keep us from having to worry about the little cost of living here. I doubt he has much money.


----------



## Leif (Mar 31, 2009)

*Boris Stenker*

As Xavier reaches into his pouch, Boris holds up both hands and shakes his head.  "Nay, Sir Wizard, I'll not hear of it!  'Tis my pleasure to provide some meager diversion for your lovely cousin.  Well, then, is you are ready?"  Boris proceeds to lead you down into the cellar of the Lonesome Drake.

And, to Kerlan, Boris says, "I think that you had best see what all will be involved in the task before agreeing to any price for your services!  I have no idea how extensive the work may be."

[ooc: anything more about the door will have to wait until tonight when I have the module in front of me.]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 31, 2009)

*OOC:*


 What? you didn't sneak that in to your work place?


----------



## Leif (Apr 1, 2009)

*The Door*

The door is located in the storage cellar of the Lonesome Drake, behind a set of large shelves.  It is made of solid oak, bound with iron, and secured with a padlock of very good quality.  Boris says, "Even more disturbing to me was that it is not only locked, but also bolted.  I presume that it is thus secured to keep whatever unpleasantness lies behind it well imprisoned.  I have not fond a key for the padlock.  I fear that whatever is down there is the reason why I was able to buy this place so cheap!"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 1, 2009)

"Now this," a quick wink to manny, "this is *our* element" seeming from nowhere lock picks appear in his nimble finger tips and he goes to maticulous work on the lock

Taking 20:+11=31


----------



## Leif (Apr 1, 2009)

*Boris Stenker*

Just before Capizzio begins working on the lock, Boris says, "I'll tell you what -- if you fellows can just open that door, I'll give each of you free room and board for one year."  And, after Capizzio does his number on the lock, he says, "Well, looks like you might just be staying in Quail Valley for a little bit longer than originally anticipated, eh?"

OOC:  incidentally, Capizzio has a bear of a time with the lock, and only _just_ gets it to open.  (Open Locks DC=30)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 1, 2009)

[sblock=SD]







Scott DeWar said:


> "Now this," a quick wink to Manny, "this is *our* element."




Not any more - as of this past weekend, Manny's always been a Sorcerer/Wizard (I know, it's tough to change course mid-stream). It seemed like two rogues was a little redundant for this party, and I really didn't feel like Manny was a very effective character as I had him built so I took advantage of Leif's kind offer to make some changes. We'll see how he works out in this configuration . . .[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 1, 2009)

*OOC:*


sorry mowgli, my thick head just now absorbed what is going on about manny. D'Oh!!







ic: ccapizzio is sweating once again at the trickieness of the lock, thne suddenly *click!* He then turns around with that *ahem* ever so charming smile. "for a whole year eh? we have to stay away from the acadamy for a whole year....hmmmm."


----------



## Leif (Apr 1, 2009)

*Boris Stenker*

"Well, I couldn't ask you to stay away from your studies!  Tell you what, I'll give each of you credit for a year of days, let's see now, 12 months in a year, thirty days in a month, carry the three..... well, anyway, I'll get my wife to make up a list (she's better with figgers than I am don't you know) and whenever any of you stay here, we'll just cross off one day at a time.  Will that be acceptable?"


----------



## KerlanRayne (Apr 1, 2009)

Leif said:


> "Will that be acceptable?"



Kerlan grasps Boris's hand in a friendly handshake and smiles at him. "I think that is more than generous. Thank you. For now, however, you may want to go back upstairs before we open the door."

OOC: I'm ready to go, is everyone else?


----------



## renau1g (Apr 1, 2009)

"My thanks good sir for your generous offer good Boris. Kerlan is correct, we must ask you to return upstairs for your own safety. Once we have discovered what is down here we will return to you."  Xavier says, staring at the door and not even looking up as he speaks.

Turning to the others, Xavier says "Well my fellow wizards I have some preperations to make before we risk venturing into a potentially hostile area", with that he begins casting some arcane spells to defend himself. "Please stay close to me"

[sblock=OOC]
Cast Mage Armour (+4 AC), False Life False Life (1d10+5=11) temp hp, & right before the door is opened Invisibilty Sphere
[/sblock]
[sblock=stats]
29/29 hp (11 temp), 16 AC, F/R/W: +3/+3/+7, DR 2/cold iron

0 - Arcane Mark, Ghost Sound*, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand
1st - Mage Armour, Grease, Ray of Clumsiness, Net of Shadows*, Magic Missile
2nd - False Life, Ice Knife, PHANTASMAL ASSAILANTS*, Mirror Image*
3rd - Shadow Binding*, Acid Breath, Invisibilty Sphere*
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Apr 1, 2009)

*Boris Stenker*

Boris backs away from the door, waving to the Wizards.  When he judges that he is far enough away, he quickly turns and hotfoots it back upstairs like the Hounds of Hell are after him.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Apr 1, 2009)

After Boris leaves Kerlan casts _Mage Armor_ as well. He then waits for the others to finish their preparations.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 1, 2009)

"most definately acceptable, master boris. " he then speaks a few arcane words, a quick gesture and he anounces he is ready

[sblock=lowlight vision spell] duration: 1 hr/ caster level; caster level 5, good for 5 hours [/sblock] 

Capizzio turns his attention back to the door


----------



## Lou (Apr 1, 2009)

*Francheska Walova AC 20 HP 24/24*

Francheska leans on her long bow and looks puzzled for a moment. Then as she listens to the spells being cast, she says, "Oh! You meant to go in there NOW! I need to prepare." She then mumbles words of power and grins, ready to move out. "Ready! Oh, and I need a third level evocation of fire, if anyone knows one. I have several first and second level evocations of fire to trade."

Just as the party prepares to actually open the door, she casts a second spell.

[sblock=OOC]
First spell is _Greater Mage Armor_, AC +6 (force) for 5 hours.

Second spell is _Kaupaer's Skittish Nerves_, giving her +5 to init for 5 minutes, making her +8 init.

[sblock=Spells per Day]
0: 4 + 1 (E): Ghost Sound, Light(E), Mending, [FONT=TimesNewRoman,Italic][FONT=TimesNewRoman,Italic]Prestidigitation[/FONT][/FONT], Ray of Frost(E)
1: 3 +1 + 1 (E): Forcewave (E); Identify; _Kaupaer's Skittish Nerves_ (E); Magic Missile (E); Shield
2: 2 +1 +1 + 1 (E): _Aganazzar's Scorcher _(E); _Fireburst_ (E); _Scorching Ray_ (E); _See Invisibility; __Whirling Blade_
3: 1 + 1 + 1 (E): Greater Mage Armor; _Scintillating Sphere_ (E); _Stars of Arvandor_ (E)
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Apr 2, 2009)

*Tylara*

The elf prepares her own Mage Armor and awaits the opening of the door with bow in hand.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Apr 2, 2009)

Kerlan, seeing that everyone has finished their preparations, opens the door while making sure to stay within the area of Xavier's _Invisibility Sphere_. After opening, he and the others move in.


----------



## Leif (Apr 2, 2009)

*Behind The Mysterious Door*

The door opens to reveal a roughly hewn, earthen passage way that is  only six feet tall.  it leads to the east about 30 feet, and then it "T's" with branches going to both the north and the south.   The passage to the north is about 15 feet wide, and the passage to the south is closer to 20 feet wide.  All you can see either direction is more passageway.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Apr 2, 2009)

Kerlan looks both north and south. He then begins pointing his finger this way and that, mumbling under his breath what sounds like a children's rhyme. Seemingly settling on a direction he quietly says, "Let's go south." He then moves on with the others.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 2, 2009)

*Manny*

Manny follows along quietly with the others, trying to stay alert and separate immediately threatening danger from the sense that this place is just dangerous in general.

[sblock=Stat Block]Mánunuksó Maliit
Brownie (Tiny Fey)
Sorcerer 01/Transmuter 02
AC: 15 (Touch: 14; FF:13) _Note: Brownies cannot be surprised._
HP: 13/13

Sorcerer Spells
Level 0: 5/5
Level 1: 5/5

Wizard Spells
0 Level
Detect Magic
Message
Ray of Frost
Ray of Frost
Ray of Frost


1st Level
Fist of Stone
Dawnburst
Orb of Cold
Protection from Evil
Whelm[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 2, 2009)

KerlanRayne said:


> Kerlan looks both north and south. He then begins pointing his finger this way and that, mumbling under his breath what sounds like a children's rhyme. Seemingly settling on a direction he quietly says, "Let's go south." He then moves on with the others.












*OOC:*


 was that ieny meany neiny mo he quoted?


----------



## renau1g (Apr 2, 2009)

Xavier will follow the others trying to stay in the middle of the group to provide the most benefit for his sphere of invisibility.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Apr 2, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> was that ieny meany neiny mo he quoted?



 It was something like that.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 2, 2009)

"how far out does this spell go? " asks capizzio


----------



## renau1g (Apr 2, 2009)

"Weren't paying attention in Professor Bitterstaff's class, were we Capizzio?" Xavier whispers teasingly, "You need to stay close, within 10 feet of me."

[sblock=Leif]
http://www.enworld.org/forum/member...pell-book-professor-drummond-bitterstaff.html

I actually had this statue/figurine in my bedroom growing up. My mom used to be into ceramic painting and gave me this as part of my birthday gift one year. Oh yeah, neither of the illusionists were named in the album, so I went with this one. I hope it's ok.
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Apr 2, 2009)

[sblock=renau1g]Well, I wasn't going to say anything...but since you mention it, Professor Bitterstaff was originally intended to be an Evoker with a fondness for fire-based spells.  But that's in my/Scotley's constables of the 14th ward game, so.... can he be an illusionist here?   SURE ,WHY NOT!  Anyway, looking at our notes for that game, we don't have an illusionist specified!  Most of the professors are Conjurers, since the academy where they teach is called the Lauralie Conjurers Academy.  Makes sense,wouldn't you say?  Anyway, go with what you said! [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Apr 2, 2009)

*Behind The Mysterious Door*

As the wizards move down the southern branch of ;the passageway, they notice that it is a bit more roomy, averaging around 20 feet wide, and grwoing wider the farther south they move.  About 80 feet from the "T", however, the passage is totally blocked by a large cave-in.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Apr 2, 2009)

Surprised by this series of events, Kerlan tries not to show it. "Uh North, yes let's go north. We can take a closer look at this later." Kerlan then moves North with the others.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 3, 2009)

renau1g said:


> "Weren't paying attention in Professor Bitterstaff's class, were we Capizzio?" Xavier whispers teasingly, "You need to stay close, within 10 feet of me."




"well, ya know. there was this one girl, long black hair, dark brown eyes, beautiful lips that could make the word 'no!' sound sweet as honey."

he suddenly stops as abruptly as the tunnel does at the cave in.

"yes, north it is"


----------



## Scotley (Apr 4, 2009)

*Tylara*

"I wonder if this great mysterious door is going to lead to anything interesting at all," Tylara grouses as she changes course with the rest of the group.


----------



## Leif (Apr 4, 2009)

OOC:  What's the matter? Don't you guys and girls feel like doing some digging?


----------



## KerlanRayne (Apr 4, 2009)

Leif said:


> OOC:  What's the matter? Don't you guys and girls feel like doing some digging?



OOC: We'll get back to that later. I want to see the rest of the area first. So what's to the north?


----------



## Scotley (Apr 4, 2009)

OOC: Digging? Aren't we all wizards? Summoning diggers maybe, but digging? Ha!


----------



## Leif (Apr 4, 2009)

*Behind The Mysterious Door (to the north)*

The northern branch of the passageway is about as wide, 14-16 feet, but it is no taller, only about 6 feet.  It goes roughly northeast for about 60 feet, bending to the east all the way.  Then it completes the curve and goes pretty much due east for about another 60 feet.  At this point, it opens into a large cavern.  You find yourselves standing on a ledge at the end of the passageway,  looking into a large cavern.  The floor is about ten feet below your feet, and the ceiling is about ten feet above the floor of the passage.  The floor of the cavern is dotted with totems:  skulls on spears, necklaces of fangs draped over skeletons and so forth.  The cavern is quite large, 110 feet east-west, and 190' north-south.  You are entering in the northwest corner at the northern end of the west wall of the room.  There are three doors standing ajar, two on the east wall and one on the west wall.  There is also a 10' wide passageway exiting the middle of the south wall.  There is a great deal of debris scattered about the room, broken pieces of armor and shields, bits of leather, rusted lamps, etc.  There is also what appears to be a large cape lying in the northeast corner of the room.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 4, 2009)

*Manny*

"Well, what are we waiting for?"

Manny's whisper carries clearly to the party, but not much farther. He jumps down from the ledge, plummeting quickly almost the entire distance before slowing at the last second to a gently landing. He makes very little noise as he does so.

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Move Silently (1d20+2=17)[/sblock]

[sblock=Stat Block]Mánunuksó Maliit
Brownie (Tiny Fey)
Sorcerer 01/Transmuter 02
AC: 15 (Touch: 14; FF:13) _Note: Brownies cannot be surprised._
HP: 13/13


*Sorcerer Spells*
Level 0: 5/5
Level 1: 5/5


*Wizard Spells*
0 Level
Detect Magic
Message
Ray of Frost
Ray of Frost
Ray of Frost


1st Level
Fist of Stone
Dawnburst
Orb of Cold
Protection from Evil
Whelm[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 4, 2009)

Capizzio climbs down after manny.

take a 10 for climb 15

move silent: 1d20+7=15

rull round of move silent and climb: 15 feet


----------



## KerlanRayne (Apr 5, 2009)

Kerlan uses his _Abrupt Jaunt_ to traverse the 10' drop, arriving safely at the bottom. He then points to the first door on the far wall and quietly says, "Let's look in there first."


----------



## Scotley (Apr 5, 2009)

*Tylara*

Feeling a bit more cautious than the others, Tylara pauses to cast a detect magic and scan the area for anything interesting before moving into the room.


----------



## Leif (Apr 5, 2009)

[sblock=Tylara]Tylara senses a faint-to-moderate dweomer from a cluster of small objects near the cloak in the northeast corner.[/sblock]

Kerlan heads for the northernmost eastern door.  Nothing happens as all the wizards descend into the room and begin moving about.  I'm assuming that everybody is following Kerlan?


----------



## KerlanRayne (Apr 5, 2009)

Leif said:


> Kerlan heads for the northernmost eastern door.  *Nothing happens *as all the wizards descend into the room and begin moving about.



OOC: I don't like the sound of that. I feel like there is a big YET hanging over that statement.  Be prepared boys, (and girls).


----------



## Lou (Apr 5, 2009)

*Francheska Walova*

"Hey, wait for me!"  Francheska stumbles as she climbs down to the floor following her friends.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 5, 2009)

Cappizzio follows, but looks behind to ensure all aare following.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 5, 2009)

*Tylara*

The elf follows, maintaining her spell and moving toward the cloak and small objects.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 5, 2009)

Lou said:


> "Hey, wait for me!"  Francheska stumbles as she climbs down to the floor following her friends.



"Hurry up if wyou want to stay in the circle!" urges cappi in a shisper.


----------



## Leif (Apr 5, 2009)

Tylara seems to want to investigate the junk on the floor, among which is a large, rotting wooden shield.  Are you all heading that way with the sphere including everyone, or are you going to let her leave the sphere? 

[sblock=Tylara]As you get closer, you see a discarded shield lying on the floor.  Whatever is being detected is apparently under the shield.[/sblock]

Spot checks, everyone, please!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 5, 2009)

*Manny*

Spot Check (1d20+4=18)


----------



## Scotley (Apr 5, 2009)

*Tylara*

OOC: spot check (1d20+7=20)


----------



## KerlanRayne (Apr 6, 2009)

OOC: Spot Check (1d20+5=22).


----------



## Leif (Apr 6, 2009)

OOC:  We'll give Francheska, Capizzio, and Xavier awhile longer to chime in.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Apr 6, 2009)

Kerlan notices that Tylara is intent on another location. He stops everyone and looks over to where she is focused. "Tylara? Do you see something over there?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 6, 2009)

*chime*

Capizzio looks in the direction of where ty  is looking

1d20+4=18

^that is a spot check by the way^


----------



## renau1g (Apr 6, 2009)

Xavier will look over the edge of the pit with trepadation, hating these physical tasks which further emphasized his lack of physical strength. They always brought back memories of his youth. He knows that the climb would be difficult so Xavier lowers himself over he edge, holding onto the top of the drop, and let's go. He tries to roll with the landing to disperse the energy of the fall.

Once down there Xavier is distracted at the memories flooding back to him. He joins Tylara as she looks over the "junk on the floor".

[sblock=OOC]
Spot (1d20+1=11) 
Tumble (1d20+2=16) *Treat fall as if 10 feet shorter (DC 15)
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Apr 8, 2009)

*Tylara*

"I saw something magical over here..." Her voice trails off and she focuses on locating the item.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Apr 8, 2009)

"Really? Well then let's investigate." Kerlan goes with the others to follow Tylara to her destination.


----------



## Lou (Apr 9, 2009)

*Francheska Walova*

"Magical, you say..., down here?"  Francheska peers towards where Tylara is leading them.


----------



## Leif (Apr 9, 2009)

As the wizards draw closer to the positive magical reading that first attracted Tylara to the area, they see the aforementioned large, rotting wooden shield, and what the spell is reading is evidently beneath the shield.  When you get quite near to the shield, Kerlan and Tylara are surprised when they notice that, lying near the old rotten shield is a discarded, black robe that they would swear just moved slightly.  Instantly, Tylara halts the group of invisible wizards on a dime.

Now what?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 9, 2009)

*OOC:*


hmmm, where is a ten foot pole when you need it.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Apr 9, 2009)

Kerlan whispers to the group. "I, I think I saw that cloak move. There may be something hiding underneath it." Kerlan then looks around on the floor beneath him. He selects an object and picks it up. "Prepare yourselves in case something bad comes out." Kerlan tosses the object at the cloak. 

OOC: Kerlan is not attacking, it's just something to get it's attention. This shouldn't break the invisibility.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 9, 2009)

Xavier puts his finger to his lips, motioning for the others to stop moving and keep quiet, while he whispers the words to a spell. What sounds like a child sobbing next to the shield.

[sblock=OOC]
Cast Ghost sound next to the cloak, sounding like a child crying, if no effect switch to two people whispering, (will save DC 15 to disbelieve if interacted with.
[/sblock]
[sblock=stats]
29/29 hp (11 temp), 16 AC, F/R/W: +3/+3/+7, DR 2/cold iron

0 - Arcane Mark, Ghost Sound*, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand
1st - Mage Armour, Grease, Ray of Clumsiness, Net of Shadows*, Magic Missile
2nd - False Life, Ice Knife, PHANTASMAL ASSAILANTS*, Mirror Image*
3rd - Shadow Binding*, Acid Breath, Invisibilty Sphere*
[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## Leif (Apr 9, 2009)

KerlanRayne said:


> Kerlan whispers to the group. "I, I think I saw that cloak move. There may be something hiding underneath it." Kerlan then looks around on the floor beneath him. He selects an object and picks it up. "Prepare yourselves in case something bad comes out." Kerlan tosses the object at the cloak.
> OOC: Kerlan is not attacking, it's just something to get it's attention. This shouldn't break the invisibility.



OOC:  No worries, Kerlan remains invisible.


renau1g said:


> Xavier puts his finger to his lips, motioning for the others to stop moving and keep quiet, while he whispers the words to a spell. What sounds like a child sobbing next to the shield.
> [sblock=OOC]Cast Ghost sound next to the cloak, sounding like a child crying, if no effect switch to two people whispering, (will save DC 15 to disbelieve if interacted with.[/sblock]



Kerlan flicks a piece of junk from the floor (a bent and corroded metal candlestick) toward the "cloak" and Xavier creates an audible illusion of sobbing coming from nearby the "cloak" but away from the group of wizards.  What happens next is quite remarkable:  The sounds begin a split second before the candlestick hits its mark, and in response to the sound the "cloak" begins to tremble all over.  When the candlestick impacts the "cloak" it rises up like a striking snake.  If someone had really been standing there and sobbing, the Cloaker would have totally enveloped him.  As it happens, however, the Cloaker is quite disappointed and thrashing about on the ground.

cloaker -17 hp (Kerlan), -12 (Xavier), -10 (Francheska), -6 (Tylara),


----------



## KerlanRayne (Apr 9, 2009)

Leif said:


> When the candlestick impacts the "cloak" it rises up like a striking snake.  If someone had really been standing there and sobbing, the Cloaker would have totally enveloped him.  As it happens, however, the Cloaker is quite disappointed and thrashing about on the ground.



Kerlan's eyes grow big at the sight of the creature. "A Cloaker!" he whispers harshly. "It's amazing. I've only read about them in books. A truly fascinating camouflage." Kerlan appears to come back to the present. "We should probably all attack at once. It would never know what hit it. How does that sound?" he asks quietly.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 9, 2009)

Capizzio pulls out a crossbow bolt and whispers, "I am ready"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 10, 2009)

*Manny*

Manny readies himself to cast a spell, then nods at his companions.

[sblock=Stat Block]Mánunuksó Maliit
Brownie (Tiny Fey)
Sorcerer 01/Transmuter 02
AC: 15 (Touch: 14; FF:13) _Note: Brownies cannot be surprised._
HP: 13/13


*Sorcerer Spells*
Level 0: 5/5
Level 1: 5/5


*Wizard Spells*
0 Level
Detect Magic
Message
Ray of Frost
Ray of Frost
Ray of Frost


1st Level
Fist of Stone
Dawnburst
Orb of Cold
Protection from Evil
Whelm[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Apr 10, 2009)

*Tylara*

In a soft whisper Tylara assents knowing that nodding is useless when one is invisible. She draws the bow in her hands and takes aim at the cloaker...


----------



## Leif (Apr 10, 2009)

OOC for Scotley/Tylara -- you forget that all of the subjects of an _invisibility sphere_ spell can see each other while in the sphere.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 10, 2009)

Xavier looks to the others pulling out their mundane weapons quizzically, and incants the words to a sure fire spell, preparing to blast the creature with bolts of arcane energy.

[sblock=OOC]
Cast Magic Missile
1d4+1=5, 1d4+1=3, 1d4+1=4
Use Pearl of Power to regain the spell
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Apr 10, 2009)

OOC:  As Xavier completes his spell, the _invisibility sphere_ is cancelled as to him, so he becomes visible and can also no longer see the other wizards.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Apr 11, 2009)

Leif said:


> OOC:  As Xavier completes his spell, the _invisibility sphere_ is cancelled as to him, so he becomes visible and can also no longer see the other wizards.



Kerlan begins cursing under his breath at Xavier's impatience. In an effort to keep the element of surprise, and to keep the Cloaker from killing Xavier, Kerlan yells "Now!" and casts a spell. 

OOC: Kerlan casts _Kelgore's Fire Bolt_. Cloaker Ambush (5d6=17)


----------



## Leif (Apr 11, 2009)

OOC: Still need Tylara's bow attack.


----------



## Lou (Apr 11, 2009)

*Francheska Walova*

Still a little woozy from all the ale, at Kerlan's *Now!*, Francheska sends a _Feiry Blast_ at the edge of the square on the far side of the cloaker.

OOC: Feiry Blast 2d6 = 10


----------



## Scotley (Apr 11, 2009)

*Tylara*



Leif said:


> OOC: Still need Tylara's bow attack.




Seeing the others begins their attacks, Tylara shoots (1d20+5=19) and the arrow (1d8+2=5) (damage) streaks toward the cloaker. 

OOC: +1 to hit and damage if within 30'.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 11, 2009)

*Manny*

At Kerlan's signal, Manny tosses (1d20+2=10) an Orb of Fire at the Cloaker, narrowly missing the creature.

[sblock=Stat Block]Mánunuksó Maliit
Brownie (Tiny Fey)
Sorcerer 01/Transmuter 02
AC: 15 (Touch: 14; FF:13) _Note: Brownies cannot be surprised._
HP: 13/13


*Sorcerer Spells*
Level 0: 5/5
Level 1: 4/5


*Wizard Spells*
0 Level
Detect Magic
Message
Ray of Frost
Ray of Frost
Ray of Frost


1st Level
Fist of Stone
Dawnburst
Orb of Cold
Protection from Evil
Whelm[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Apr 12, 2009)

*Cloaker*

The quivering Cloaker is immediately struck by Xavier's _magic missiles_, Tylara's arrow, Kerlan's _Fire Bolt_, Francheska's _Fiery Blast_, and looks none too chipper (-45 hp total).  Manny's _Orb of Fire_ does not hit its mark.  Still need a crossbow bolt from Capizzio.  With some luck, that'll do the Cloaker in for good, because it's looking pretty bad as it is.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 12, 2009)

*OOC:*


 the cloaker is flatfooted, right? this being suprise and all?


----------



## KerlanRayne (Apr 12, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> the cloaker is flatfooted, right? this being suprise and all?



OOC: Yes! That is true. Creatures are denied their Dex bonus when struck by an invisible creature. That means that Manny's Fire Orb may have still hit the touch AC with a 10. Well Leif, did it hit?


----------



## Leif (Apr 12, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> the cloaker is flatfooted, right? this being suprise and all?






KerlanRayne said:


> OOC: Yes! That is true. Creatures are denied their Dex bonus when struck by an invisible creature. That means that Manny's Fire Orb may have still hit the touch AC with a 10. Well Leif, did it hit?



You guys!  Cloakers can't be flatfooted, they don't have FEET!    No, seriously, the FF AC of a Cloaker is still 16 and its Touch AC is 12, so no Manny's Orb still doesn't hit, does it?


----------



## KerlanRayne (Apr 12, 2009)

Leif said:


> You guys!  Cloakers can't be flatfooted, they don't have FEET!    No, seriously, the FF AC of a Cloaker is still 16, so no Manny's Orb still doesn't hit, does it?



OOC: Is that his flat footed AC against a TOUCH attack or a regular attack?


----------



## Leif (Apr 12, 2009)

KerlanRayne said:


> OOC: Is that his flat footed AC against a TOUCH attack or a regular attack?



I've since edited that post.  Better check it again.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Apr 12, 2009)

Leif said:


> I've since edited that post.  Better check it again.



OOC: So, is his touch AC still 12 even though he is denied his DEX bonus?


----------



## Leif (Apr 12, 2009)

KerlanRayne said:


> OOC: So, is his touch AC still 12 even though he is denied his DEX bonus?



Actually, the average cloaker does have a 16 Dex, so denial of Dex makes its Touch AC 9, and, therefore, Manny hits. Thanks, Kerlan!

Mowgli, if your Orb of Fire does at least 5hp damage to the Cloaker, it is TOAST!


----------



## KerlanRayne (Apr 12, 2009)

Leif said:


> Actually, the average cloaker does have a 16 Dex, so denial of Dex makes its AC 9, and Manny hits. Thanks, Kerlan!



OOC: Yay! He never knew what hit him! Roll for damage Manny! Yay! We still need Capizzio to attack as well in case Manny doesn't roll high enough.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 12, 2009)

*OOC:*


Cappi was the second to attack. I rolled an 8. When you roll a 3, and have a +5 mod, it sucks reguardless.
strange, my post dissappeared. it seems to hav ebeen eaten by the great and terrrible slashdot dragon!
It makes no difference. in all honesty, i did indeed roll an 8


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 12, 2009)

*Manny's Orb of Fire*

Orb of Fire Damage (1d8=6)


----------



## Scotley (Apr 12, 2009)

*Tylara*

"Well, I almost feel sorry for the thing. That was quite an impressive display of firepower." She stoops to look for the magical item.


----------



## Leif (Apr 12, 2009)

*Cloaker*

The damage from Manny's _Orb of Fire_ and Capizzio's crossbow bolt are more than enough to slay the Cloaker.  Poor critter never knew what hit it! 

Investigating to see what Tylara's spell _detected_ beneath the rotting shield, the wizard's discover 435 gp, a garnet ring worth 250 gp, and 3 magical arrows.  (I'll go ahead and tell you that they are +3 arrows, too!)  There is also an iron scroll case.  Looking inside the case, you find a note written in common that says:


			
				Note from "L.K." said:
			
		

> Roland, please wait at the Drake.  Matter to attend to in the south.  P.S. Sorry to use the map, but Myonga has a copy anyway.




On the back side of the note is a rough map that seems to show a portion of the Underdark in this area.  There is an arrow pointing to one place on the map that says "L.K. 3 'keys' "  Another arrow points to a different place with a note that says, "Orcs."  Another arrow points to something labeled "Lake."  And a last arrow points to a different place with a note that says, "Pillars?  Good resting place."

OOC:  The map is too big and involved for me to reproduce it for you just now, and maybe I won't ever do so.  Just refer to this as L.K.'s map when you use it, and I'll be able to get you where you want to go, I hope.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 12, 2009)

*Tylara*

"Anyone object to my hanging on to these?" asks Tylara holding up the magical arrows with obvious excitement. "Could 'L.K.' be that wizard we heard about Larin Karr? (Kerr?) How do you read it, was this unfortunate, LK, Myonga or Roland? The letter seems to be addressed to Roland, so it could be him. I wonder how old the map is and if it remains valid? If it is still good we might have a way to get at the orcs mentioned in the letter."


----------



## Leif (Apr 12, 2009)

*OOC reminder*

You were right the first time, it's Larin Karr.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 12, 2009)

*OOC:*





Leif said:


> OOC:  The map is too big and involved for me to reproduce it for you just now, and maybe I won't ever do so.  Just refer to this as L.K.'s map when you use it, and I'll be able to get you where you want to go, I hope.



I don't suppose you could scan it somehow and e-mail it to us could you please?







[ic]
to Tylara:
Capizzio says," I have no qualms. I use bolts for my spell."

[/ic]


----------



## Leif (Apr 12, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> 
> I don't suppose you could scan it somehow and e-mail it to us could you please?



OOC:  The thing is, the map does not actually appear in the module, even.  It just tells which areas on the larger map of the Underdark are included on the map.  So, if I scan the Underdark map and give that to you, Ill be giving you lots more map than you have.  So, uh, no, I don't think I want to do that, sorry.  Nice try, though, I was just about to do it when I cam to my senses.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Apr 13, 2009)

Scotley said:


> "Anyone object to my hanging on to these?" asks Tylara holding up the magical arrows with obvious excitement.



"You are the only one with a bow, so I see no reason to object. For now, let's explore the rest of the area. If there is anything else down here, it surely must be aware of us now." Kerlan puts their findings in his Haversack for safekeeping and then begins exploring the area with the others. 

OOC: I'm not sure how detailed the map is, but maybe you could scan it and just erase the parts we don't know about yet.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 13, 2009)

"Great work everyone."  Xavier says as he watches the creature lie still. Turning to Tylara he replies, "Go ahead , they're all yours."  

"Kerlan's right, let's keep moving and see what else could be lying in wait for us"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 13, 2009)

*Manny*

"Well, _that_ was, um, abrupt."

He turns to Tylara, and spares a glance for the arrows - each easily twice as long as he is tall. "They're all yours, as far as I'm concerned. Hmmm. I wonder if I could use one as a spear . . . What am I thinking, I don't know how to use a spear!"


----------



## Scotley (Apr 13, 2009)

*Tylara*



Mowgli said:


> "Well, _that_ was, um, abrupt."
> 
> He turns to Tylara, and spares a glance for the arrows - each easily twice as long as he is tall. "They're all yours, as far as I'm concerned. Hmmm. I wonder if I could use one as a spear . . . What am I thinking, I don't know how to use a spear!"




"Its really very simple, the pointy end goes in the monster."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 13, 2009)

"yup, just like my rapier" Cappizzio draws his rapier, making some defensive manuvers taht sends a sharp swishing noise as the pount moves in deadly arcs and makes an _['einhand-re-post'_ in an unocc=upied space of air, the poin gleaming a rather deadly sheen in the low light of the cavern.

he then give a sword saluet and re-sheaths it.

"shall we then be moving on?"


----------



## renau1g (Apr 13, 2009)

"Yes, lets. As much as I enjoy spelunking, I'd much prefer a bowl of Boris' famous Beef Barley Soup" Xavier says, his stomach growling softly.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 13, 2009)

"By the way guys, I remember some things mom and pop taught me in archeology reguarding excavation. we might be able explore beyond the cave-in just to ensure that boris' place is safe.", says Capizzio in a matter of fact tone.


----------



## Leif (Apr 13, 2009)

OOC:  Don't forget about the cave-in in the other passage, too.  But I guess it's time for Campbell'sp Boris's Beef and Barley Soup, right now?


----------



## KerlanRayne (Apr 13, 2009)

Leif said:


> OOC:  Don't forget about the cave-in in the other passage, too.  But I guess it's time for Campbell's Boris's Beef and Barley Soup, right now?



OOC: So there's nothing else down here besides the cave in? We haven't checked out the doors or the passageway to the south.


----------



## Leif (Apr 13, 2009)

OOC:  Yeah, you've still got  two little passageways doors to the east of the big cavern with the 'totems', and one little passageway door to the west.  And then there's also a passage that leads to the south from the big cavern.  THEN, the only thing that will be left is the cave-in.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Apr 13, 2009)

Kerlan and the others continue their search of the cavern. They begin at their original destination, the first door to the east. They then moves to the other doors. After that they move on to the south passage. 

OOC: Well, what do we see?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 13, 2009)

Leif said:


> OOC:  THEN, the only thing that will be left is the cave-in.




and boris' barly soup and ham sandwiches!


----------



## Lou (Apr 14, 2009)

*Francheska Walova (Evoker)*



renau1g said:


> "Yes, lets. As much as I enjoy spelunking, I'd much prefer a bowl of Boris' famous Beef Barley Soup" Xavier says, his stomach growling softly.




"Lunch already?  After one skirmish?  I think I may like adventuring with you."  Francheska twirls her hair in one hand. "I could go for another ale..."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 14, 2009)

"I wonder what is behind that cave-in" Asks Cappizzio absentmindedly


----------



## Leif (Apr 14, 2009)

OOC:  Ok, the map is ready!  What I have done is superimposed the passages in the Uderdark over the existing map of Quail Valley, to better help you gauge the relative surface locations of the features.  "A" on the map represents Boris's cellar/dungeon and it also serves as the location of Pembrose.  I've gone ahead and put the notations on the map as they appear.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Apr 14, 2009)

KerlanRayne said:


> Kerlan and the others continue their search of the cavern. They begin at their original destination, the first door to the east. They then moves to the other doors. After that they move on to the south passage.



OOC: Well, what do we see?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 14, 2009)

*OOC:*


hmmm, that just might work


----------



## Leif (Apr 14, 2009)

The 3 Doors.

Each of the three doors off the big cavern leads into a goodly-sized room that looks to have once been the tomb of a single important orc.  These three tombs have now all been thoroughly looted and desecrated.  Only the empty sarcophagi remain.  

The passage to the south quicky turns to the east, and you are soon at the beginning of an Underdark Highway, the difference being that now you have a partial roadmap!


----------



## renau1g (Apr 14, 2009)

"Well, I think we should strategically return to the surface and maybe attempt to come back to dig out the collapsed area. Capizzio can lead a group of hirelings that can do the heavy lifting, unless someone is interested in getting their hands dirty, while the rest of us can spend that time scribing scrolls or otherwise making preperations for an expedition into the Underdark" Xavier suggests to the other wizards.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 14, 2009)

*Tylara*

"Poor Boris. He's not gonna be happy to learn that his place is right on a major underdark road. Maybe he can charge admission for adventurers to come down here? Once we've plucked the choice treasures we could even give him the map to sell."


----------



## KerlanRayne (Apr 14, 2009)

"Yes, I agree that he will not like this. The good news is that the passage is very little used or the issue would have come up before this. Maybe we can get Magus Crus to help secure the door. As to the map, it looks like the passage leads to an underground lake. I wonder if the river under the Keep leads to the lake? It seems to be in the same area."
"I believe we can try to clear the cave in now. I don't mind doing it myself, but it seems some of you may not feel the same way. I'm not sure how Boris would feel about us hiring workers to go through his cellar, He may want to keep this news under wraps."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 15, 2009)

"maybe we can hire those two dwarves that we freed earlier?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 16, 2009)

*Manny*

[sblock=Scotley]As the others talk, Manny quietly approaches Tylara. "Actually, now that I think of it I believe I could manage to put the pointy end of one of those arrows where it belongs. Would you be willing to part with one? I could pay you a little if that would make it easier for you . . ."[/sblock]


----------



## KerlanRayne (Apr 16, 2009)

Kerlan sighs and begins walking toward the cave in. "I'm not very strong but growing up on a farm I'm used to hard work. I think we can do this ourselves. Capizzio can you give me some pointers on this? You said you had some experience with this did you not?" Kerlan then begins moving some of the rocks out of the way, being careful not to trigger a rock slide.


----------



## Leif (Apr 16, 2009)

Kerlan starts working while the rest of the wizards are just standing there and watching.  Kerlan begins to construct a row of rubble along each wall, leaving the center portion of the passageway unobstructed.  (Or so I assume?  Let me know if this is unsatisfactory.)  How about it, Capizzio?  Going to let this 'farm boy' show you up?


----------



## Scotley (Apr 16, 2009)

*Tylara*

While the others work, Tylara will look about for any useful tools that might be in the junk they found in the cavern or perhaps in the orc tombs thinking maybe tomb raiders abandoned some of their tools to carry off loot.


----------



## Leif (Apr 16, 2009)

*Sure, why not?*

Tylara sees a few fairly sturdy pickaxes that seem to have been discarded behind a large rock.  They will speed the rubble-clearing process considerably.   (OOC:  Good idea, Scotley!  Lazy as hell, but good!  )


----------



## renau1g (Apr 16, 2009)

Xavier will sigh audibly as the others dismiss the idea of getting help to aid their efforts. He concentrates momentarily and a softly glowing hand appears and begins lifting up and small-ish looking rocks. 

[sblock=OOC]
Cast _Mage Hand_, concentrating on it to keep it maintained as long as required.

Xavier's even lazier than Tylara 
[/sblock]

[sblock=stats]
29/29 hp (11 temp), 16 AC, F/R/W: +3/+3/+7, DR 2/cold iron

0 - Arcane Mark, Ghost Sound*, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand
1st - Mage Armour, Grease, Ray of Clumsiness, Net of Shadows*, Magic Missile
2nd - False Life, Ice Knife, PHANTASMAL ASSAILANTS*, Mirror Image*
3rd - Shadow Binding*, Acid Breath, Invisibilty Sphere*
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Apr 16, 2009)

Manny's little chest really swells when he sees that he can lift a larger rock than Xavier can! hehehehe


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 17, 2009)

*Manny*

Manny sets to work with a will, liftin' and totin', making sure to stay well clear of the feet of his larger companions (and out from under the rocks they are moving).


----------



## Leif (Apr 17, 2009)

About an hour later, the wizards have made a sizeable dent in the rubble.  By just clearing enough room to walk and pushing the rubble towards the walls, the wizards clear a passable path in about 2 hours.  Then, a door is uncovered.  Carved into the stone above the door is a single word:  "Turbish."  Anyone who speaks orc recognizes this as a proper name, probably male.  There is a lock on the door, but it does not appear to be latched.  The door, try as you might, however, will not open.  Putting their heads together, the wizards are able to determine that the door is held by an _arcane lock_.  (I won't make you roll a skill check for this, in part because it's pretty obvious, and in part because, as wizards, you can just kinda figure what's going on here.)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 17, 2009)

*OOC:*


Sorry guys, long work day. just got home about 7:30 and had to soak in epsonsalt bath immediately. and no, Cappizzio would be getting just as dirty as farm bow would be as well as directing the work to prevent a cave in







looking at the door Cappizzio stands with one hand pulling at a non-existant beard for a few minutes then says," I feel that i woul rather try to open that door after i have had a bit of time to research my spells. we need to get back to boris and relock his basement door in my opinion."


----------



## Scotley (Apr 17, 2009)

*Tylara*

"Anybody got a knock spell handy?"


----------



## KerlanRayne (Apr 17, 2009)

Scotley said:


> "Anybody got a knock spell handy?"



"I don't think any of us know that spell, unfortunately." A spark appears in Kerlan's eye as an idea comes to him. "I do have two scrolls that we found. I haven't looked them over yet, so I don't know what spells are on them. We might just gety lucky." Kerlan takes out the two scrolls found on the sorceress and casts _Read Magic_ to determine their contents.


----------



## Leif (Apr 17, 2009)

Only one of the scrolls that Uela the Goblin Sorceress had is arcane in nature.  The other one, if you'll remember, was a letter to someone named Kersux.  The arcane scroll has three spells:  _Magic Missile_ twice, and _Burning Hands_ all three spells are CL5.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Apr 17, 2009)

Kerlan finishes scanning the scroll and looks disappointed. "No, these are Magic Missile and Burning Hands. I shouldn't be surprised though, if she had a Knock scroll then she would have used it on the door instead of forcing Torbin and Korbin to dig that tunnel. I guess we'll have to talk to Magus Crus about it, if he's still in town. Unless someone has a _Dispel_ prepared?" Kerlan looks around questioningly. 

OOC: Is Crus in town?


----------



## Leif (Apr 17, 2009)

*OOC:  Magus Crus*

OOC:  The Magus was in town the last time you checked.  But that doesn't really mean anything for someone who can _fly_, _teleport_, or _plane shift_, now does it?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 17, 2009)

"I, regretfully, do not have a knock spell. we need to vist magus Crus someting soone anyway."


----------



## renau1g (Apr 17, 2009)

"Does anyone have any acidic spells ready? Maybe we can burn a hole in the door that way?" Xavier asks


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 17, 2009)

just the acid arrow spell that Doctor Melf invented.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 17, 2009)

*Manny*

"I've got nothing that will help, I'm afraid.  I suppose a visit to the Magus wouldn't hurt anything at this point."


----------



## Leif (Apr 17, 2009)

The Six Intrepid Wizards, having reached an apparent impasse, almost unanimously decide that they have gone as far as they are able to do at present, and hope that they can catch Magus Crus before he returns to Twain.  They return to the basement of the Lonesome Drake.  (Any precuations regarding the door before you go and tell Boris what you found in his basement and what your plan is now?)


----------



## KerlanRayne (Apr 18, 2009)

Kerlan beats his hand on the _Arcane Locked_ door. "It seems to be very solid. It would take a lot of damage to bring it down. I think it would be better to just remove the _Lock_." Kerlan moves back into the cellar with the others. Closing the door, he also bolts it behind them. "I think we should speak to Magus Crus first, about opening the other door, and securing this door. Boris will have to wait."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 18, 2009)

Cappizzio takes the chain that he had removed the lock from and resecures said lock in the chin links.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 18, 2009)

*Tylara*

"Perhaps we can convince Crus to teach us the spell to get the door open? Maybe the innkeep can sell us a little something to improve our odds? A fine pastry or a bottle of good wine."


----------



## Leif (Apr 18, 2009)

*The Lonesome Drake*

Having secured the mysterious door as best they can, the Wizard re-enter the Lonesome Drake proper, and are a little bit (?) surprised to see Magus Crus seated there enjoying a big plate full of fried chicken.  His back is somewhat toward you, so he doesn't seem to notice your presence.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 18, 2009)

*Manny*

Manny shoulders his spear and stalks into the Drake, Kási heeling him smartly. Matinik pokes his little hedgehog head out of the Brownie's beltpouch to see what's going on, then curls up and goes to sleep again.

He hops up onto a chair opposite the Magus and favors him with a friendly grin.


----------



## Leif (Apr 18, 2009)

*Magus Crus*

"Well, bless my soul, if it isn't our wee Manny!  I was wondering when you wizards would get here."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 18, 2009)

"We thought we'd come back here, because we seem to be having trouble being in the _other_ place we want to be right now. So we thought a bowl of Beef 'n Barley and a conversation with your esteemed self would be the best prescription."


----------



## Leif (Apr 19, 2009)

*Magus Crus*

"Yes, a big bowl of Boris's soup has untold healing properties!  It's quite filling, too.  So...what's on your mind, Manny?  Oh, is that Tylara, Capizzio, and Xavier I see over there as well?  You must introduce me to your new friend, too!"


----------



## Scotley (Apr 19, 2009)

*Tylara*

The Elf smiles at their good fortune in finding the estimable wizard so quickly. "We were just speaking of you professor and hopeful that you could help us solve a problem. But first this is Francheska Walova."


----------



## Lou (Apr 19, 2009)

*Francheska Walova*

Smiling at Tylara and the professor, Francheska says, "Prof. Crus, how lovely to meet you in person.  I am looking forward to expanding my arcane training at Whirtlestaff's."


----------



## Leif (Apr 19, 2009)

*Magus Crus*

The Magus looks flustered and has a bit of trouble getting his soup to go down the correct pipe.  "Ahem..hem..hm...ahh" he sputters, "Professor, is it now?  Why I haven't been called 'Professor' in more years than...." seeing Francheska's ears, he reconsiders, "Well...not in a very long time as humans count years, anyway."  He continues, "And, my dear elf, here it is not clear if Magus Crus is referring to Tylara, Francheska, or both of you, "my tenure as a professor at Whirtlestaff's has long since lapsed, I'm afraid.  But..... I do have some small influence over certain of the current faculty, come to think of it.  Tell you what, when you are ready to go back to the Whirtlestaff's campus, come see me, and I will write up a nice letter of introduction and recommendation for you.  Hmmm, evidently he was talking to Francheska, I guess?  "Yes, I'll do that for you all, because we can't have them thinking that you've been engaged in frivolous, flighty pursuits while you've been here in Quail Valley, can we?"


----------



## Leif (Apr 19, 2009)

*Magus Crus*

The Magus looks carefully at Francheska, seeming only now to notice the tone of her skin and hair.  "Hmmm, Fire Elf, are you now?  We don't get too many of your stripe of elf through these parts lately."  He seems to glance towards the floor, perhaps to see if Francheska is leaving a trail of ash.....

Then, turning once again to Tylara, the Magus says, "Problem?  What sort of problem, do tell?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 19, 2009)

"I was hoping for some vine as well as Magus Crus, hmmm, where is Boris?" Cappiccio wanders off to find boris to get a couple of bottles of good vitage of wine and 7 glasses.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 19, 2009)

"Greetings Magus Crus, sorry for the abruptness of our exchange, but there appears to be a door sealed by an _arcane lock_ and we find ourselves distinctly devoid of any spells to counter such a spell. We were hoping that you had either a scroll or a copy of the spell in one of your many spellbooks that we might transcribe into ours" Xavier says.


----------



## Leif (Apr 19, 2009)

*Magus Crus*

"Oh, my, that _is_ a problem.  There are at least two ways to attack the problem, either with _knock_ or _dispel magic_, and, as it so happens, I can provide either or both of these spells.  Of course, you'll have to provide your own scribing materials, and, uh.... let's just say you'll _OWE_ me one.  A sizeable one, at that,"  the Magus says with a wink.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Apr 19, 2009)

"I believe that we have _Dispel Magic_ in one of our books, but we don't have it prepared at the moment. A _Knock_ spell would be most beneficial though, as would _Dispel Ward_, an even simpler spell. We also have a related problem that we need advice on. If you would just follow us to another part of the Inn where we can speak more privately. After everyone is finished with everything they may have ordered of course." If Crus agrees, Kerlan then waits for everyone to be finished and then leads him back down to the cellar with the others.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 19, 2009)

Capi abandons his search for wine and glasses and follows kerlan and Magus Crus to the basement


----------



## Leif (Apr 19, 2009)

*Magus Crus*

The Magus follows Kerlan down the stairs to the cellar with some trepidation, "Why are you taking me down here?  Surely you know that my adventuring days are long behind me?"


----------



## KerlanRayne (Apr 20, 2009)

Kerlan takes Crus over to the locked door. "Boris discovered this door recently and asked us to look into it. We went through and found an Orc burial tomb that is also an entrance to the Underdark. It is through here that we found the _Arcane Locked_ door. We wanted help opening that door, but we also want help securing this door in order to protect Boris and his wonderful inn."

"Cappizzio, could you please go ahead and open the lock again, so that we may show Magus Crus what we have found?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 20, 2009)

Cappizzio steps forward and clears his throat in a not so subtle wway, "Ahem! that was me, not manny. he doesn't do those thing. that is my specialty."

He pulls lut the small metel tools for somewhere off his person and sets to un-locking the lock he had re-locked when they had left earlier.

*click*









*OOC:*


 figured if he un-locked it ealier, the re-locked it, he can re-unlock it...taking a 20 each time.


----------



## Leif (Apr 20, 2009)

*Magus Crus*

"Now hold on just a minute!  I thought you brought me back here to speak to me in private, not to take me into your Dungeon!  No, sir!  I'll not be going through that door!  I am R-E-T-I-R-E-D!  Understand??"  And, so saying, Magus Crus leaves you standing at the door and returns to his meal.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Apr 20, 2009)

Kerlan is surprised by the turn of events. "I'll be right back." He chases after Crus, sitting down with him at the table. "Sir, you don't understand. We don't want you to fight anything. The second door is about 50 feet from the first one. We already took care of what was down there. The _Arcane Locked_ door appears to be another tomb. We just want to see what's inside." Kerlan pulls out the note they found and shows it to him. "Here, look at this. We found this note down there. I think it's connected to the door. We just want you to take a look at it and then give us advice on keeping the other door secured. You don't have to fight. I promise."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 20, 2009)

*click* and the re-un-locked lock is re-re-locked. Cappizzio shrugs and returns to upstairs in his quest for wine and glasses


----------



## renau1g (Apr 20, 2009)

Xavier chuckles to himself at the words of the Magus and will join Capizzio in the search for a glass of wine, content that even if Kerlan cannot convince the esteemed mage to cast the spell for us, the consolation prize is an additional spell for his growing tome.


----------



## Leif (Apr 20, 2009)

*Magus Crus*



KerlanRayne said:


> Kerlan is surprised by the turn of events. "I'll be right back." He chases after Crus, sitting down with him at the table. "Sir, you don't understand. We don't want you to fight anything. The second door is about 50 feet from the first one. We already took care of what was down there. The _Arcane Locked_ door appears to be another tomb. We just want to see what's inside." Kerlan pulls out the note they found and shows it to him. "Here, look at this. We found this note down there. I think it's connected to the door. We just want you to take a look at it and then give us advice on keeping the other door secured. You don't have to fight. I promise."



" 'We don't want you to fight anything,' he says.  Sheesh, it's not as if you're asking me to walk around the corner in Pembrose, you're asking me to go into a _dungeon_ where fell and foul creatures of all sorts are known to lurk about.  Truly, you do not even know whether some new threat has slithered into your 'safe' dungeon in the short time since you left there!  I have more experience with these matters than you, Kerlan, and I am telling you that this is indubitably true, even for those passages that do not have a direct connection to the Underdark, for there are many creatures loose down there that can burrow or dig with great speed and alacrity, and there are even those who to not need to dig at all in order to pass into another tunnel.  So, no.  My answer is 'no,' and will remain, 'no,' so you're just wasting your breath and time and interrupting what _was_ a very enjoyable meal for me.  Now.....  {The Magus pauses to reflect, to swallow a spoonful of soup, and to take a bite from a roll}  ....we can discuss my providing for you a spell to accomplish your purpose.  That I can and will do from the safety of my room here at the Lonesome Drake.  All that remains is for us to come to an agreement regarding the value of the exchange, and then to do the actual scribing."


----------



## KerlanRayne (Apr 20, 2009)

Kerlan's shoulder's slump, noticeably disappointed. "I understand. I'm sorry about all the fuss. Could you look over the note while I get the others back up here? There is a map on the back as well. When we return we can discuss matters." Kerlan hands over the note and then heads off to retrieve the others.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 20, 2009)

*Tylara*

"Please forgive my over zealous cohorts. I'm sure they were only eager to impress you with their show and tell. We would not presume to drag you from your retirement. A simple scribing is all we really need. Perhaps it would be best if we learned not only a spell for opening the door, but one for resealing both doors once we have finished our exploration."


----------



## Leif (Apr 20, 2009)

*Magus Crus*

The Magus motions Tylara to silence, simply pointing to his soup bowl.  He continues dining, and the wizards all gradually drift into the room, there being so little else of interest anywhere else at the moment.  Kerlan is especially amazed at how long Magus Crus can take to eat just one bowl of soup, but he suffers in silence for the moment(s).  Then, FINALLY, Magus Crus is sufficiently fed and able to spare some attention to your difficulty.

"Ahh, much better," says Magus Crus leading the way up to his room in the Lonesome Drake.  You arrive and Magus Crus takes a seat at the table in the sitting room of his suite.  (Suite?  You didn't know that the Lonsome Drake had suites!)  Magus Crus lifts two heavy tomes onto the table.  "The spells that immediately come to mind are _Knock_ and _Dispel Magic_ would either or both of these suit your purposes?"


----------



## KerlanRayne (Apr 21, 2009)

Leif said:


> Magus Crus lifts two heavy tomes onto the table.  "The spells that immediately come to mind are _Knock_ and _Dispel Magic_ would either or both of these suit your purposes?"



"I believe that _Knock_ would be more effective than _Dispel Magic_. I think we might not be powerful enough to _Dispel_ it. The five of us don't have either of those spells. Fran do you have one of them in your spellbook?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 21, 2009)

*thunk thunk thunk* the door rattles from a disturbence on the other side of the door and cappizzio's voice is heard," hey guys, can someone open the door? my hands are full"

when the door is opened there is Cappizzio with a tray of 7 glasses and two bottle of wine, apperently chilled , in a sack on his sholder.

*POP* a cork is realeased on the first one as he speak, handing oout glasses of win to each person in the room as he does so, " ya know the opposeng energies lock the door when caast correctly, Arcane lock I believe it is called. otherwise, remove the door and replace it with stone aand cap it with iron?" he pours himself a glass and raises it in a salute to all present, the drinks it.. 

He then notices with a look of dissappointment at the fact that there is only enough wine for one more glass left int he second bottle. he finishes his glass and pours the last of the second bottle.


----------



## Lou (Apr 21, 2009)

Francheska shakes her head at Kerlan's question.  "No, my spellbook is mostly fire and lightning evocations."

Francheska takes a glass of wine from Capizzio and sips from it as spells are discussed.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 21, 2009)

"Yes, _Knock_ sounds like just the trick for this door" Xavier agrees, sipping the wine as well.


----------



## Leif (Apr 21, 2009)

*Magus Crus*

"Very well, _Knock_ it shall be then.  But are you quite certain that you would not also like to scribe _Dispel Magic_?  It is quite a handy spell to have at your disposal and can be used is a great variety of situations, whereas _Knock_ has a much more limited scope of applicability."


----------



## Scotley (Apr 21, 2009)

*Tylara*

"Having dispel magic in our books would be of great use. I know I'd like to have it. But I'm also curious about a spell to reseal the doors once we are finished. I don't think our friendly innkeep wants his guests coming from below. A spell for locking, warding or trapping the doors would be good."


----------



## Leif (Apr 21, 2009)

*Magus Crus*

"Ahhh, most excellent!  So, then, that's _Knock, Dispel Magic, and Wizard Lock,_ correct?  Two spells of the second Order and one of the third.  Will you be needing any others, do you suppose?  I might have a few of particular interest to you, Francheska, given your 'racial predeliction.' "


----------



## KerlanRayne (Apr 21, 2009)

Lou said:


> Francheska shakes her head at Kerlan's question.  "No, my spellbook is mostly fire and lightning evocations."
> 
> Francheska takes a glass of wine from Capizzio and sips from it as spells are discussed.



OOC: Umm, your character sheet lists Dispel Magic as one of the spells in your spellbook. I would like _Dispel Ward_ instead. It's a first level spell from the Spell Compendium.


----------



## Lou (Apr 21, 2009)

KerlanRayne said:


> OOC: Umm, your character sheet lists Dispel Magic as one of the spells in your spellbook. I would like _Dispel Ward_ instead. It's a first level spell from the Spell Compendium.




Francheska seems to ponder something for a moment and then reaches into her pack and pulls out her spellbook. Turning a few pages, she says, "Oops, I have Dispel Magic in my spellbook after all. I don't cast it very often, so I forgot about it." A blush spreads over her ashen cheeks. She quickly puts away her spellbook and finishes off her wine.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 21, 2009)

Leif said:


> "Ahhh, most excellent!  So, then, that's _Knock, Dispel Magic, and Wizard Lock,_ correct?  Two spells of the second Order and one of the third.  Will you be needing any others, do you suppose?  I might have a few of particular interest to you, Francheska, given your 'racial predeliction.' "




"Well, if we are taking the time to scribe into our tomes, perhaps you have some additional spells I've heard of. _Shadow Binding_ or _Cone of Dimness_, both of the third Order of Illusion?"  Xavier asks hopefully.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 21, 2009)

Cappizzio ponders for a while, even opens his spell book to refrence what he has already...

"Well, there is a spell and an item i would be interested in knowing if you have them. first is the spell...second order: Ghost touch armoor. the second is an item...it works exactly like what manny has. the back pack, but one that fits me, of course.

What is that back pack called manny? heward's handy haversack?"


----------



## Leif (Apr 22, 2009)

*Magus Crus*



renau1g said:


> "Well, if we are taking the time to scribe into our tomes, perhaps you have some additional spells I've heard of. _Shadow Binding_ or _Cone of Dimness_, both of the third Order of Illusion?"  Xavier asks hopefully.




"I do have _Shadow Binding_, but not _Cone of Dimness_, I'm afraid."



Scott DeWar said:


> Cappizzio ponders for a while, even opens his spell book to refrence what he has already...
> 
> "Well, there is a spell and an item i would be interested in knowing if you have them. first is the spell...second order: Ghost touch armoor. the second is an item...it works exactly like what manny has. the back pack, but one that fits me, of course.
> 
> What is that back pack called manny? heward's handy haversack?"



"Alas, Capizzio, I'm afraid that I don't have _Ghost Touch Armor_, and as for the other one, I'm afraid you'll have to tell me more before I can guess which spell you mean."


----------



## Scotley (Apr 22, 2009)

*Tylara*

The elf sips her wine. Thinking happy thoughts of all the mischief she could cause with a simple knock spell. A smile plays across her lips as she reaches for her spell book.


----------



## Leif (Apr 22, 2009)

*Magus Crus*

"You look decidedly mischievous, Tylara!  In my experience, when an elven lady looks that way, it seldom bodes well!"


----------



## Scotley (Apr 22, 2009)

*Tylara*

"Sounds like you've known some interesting Elven ladies in your time Magus." She winks at the old boy and has another sip of wine.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 22, 2009)

> "Alas, Capizzio, I'm afraid that I don't have _Ghost Touch Armor_, and as for the other one, I'm afraid you'll have to tell me more before I can guess which spell you mean."




"its not a spell. it is an item. you put lots of stuff in and then more stuff. I watched manny put a chest as bid as his back pack, then put my chest in as well and it harly even looks like it has any thing in it."

He walks over to manny and points to his haversack. "this is whaat i am talking about.I am guessing it works alot like the spell _familiar pocket_"









*OOC:*


fyi: familiar pocket is in the spell compendium, first level.


----------



## Leif (Apr 22, 2009)

*Magus Crus*

"Ahhh!  You mean a _handy haversack_!  I'll have to check to be certain, but I'm reasonably sure that I can craft one of those.  Surely not for free, however, but your lot seem to have lots of money to spread around, don't you?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 23, 2009)

"well, as for the scribing of a spell cost, somone seems to have slipped a quantity of the special ink in my backpack some time ago so scribing the spell is not a problem, however we may need to sell a few items to get some god distributed first."


----------



## Leif (Apr 23, 2009)

*Magus Crus*

"Slipped some ink to you, you say?  Most peculiar.  Hmm, I wonder who could have done such a thing??"


----------



## KerlanRayne (Apr 23, 2009)

Kerlan sees the others ordering up spells like side dishes and decides it couldn't hurt to ask. "How about _Dispel Ward_, _Scholar's Touch_, _Enlarge Person_, and _Rope Trick_."

OOC: _Dispel Ward_ is from SpC, _Scholar's Touch_ is from Races of Destiny.


----------



## Leif (Apr 23, 2009)

*Entire Post is OOC*

_Scholar's Touch_ is a very cool spell!  I had not seen that one before.  That would be very handy to deal with some of the stuff you just found, wouldn't it?

[BTW, Kerlan, you _really_ like the book Races of Destiny, don't you? ]

And also btw, have you guys thought about how you are going to pay for the spells???


----------



## KerlanRayne (Apr 23, 2009)

Leif said:


> _Scholar's Touch_ is a very cool spell!  I had not seen that one before.  That would be very handy to deal with some of the stuff you just found, wouldn't it?
> 
> [BTW, Kerlan, you _really_ like the book Races of Destiny, don't you? ]
> 
> And also btw, have you guys thought about how you are going to pay for the spells???



OOC: Huh? I don't remember finding any books. Were there some in the keep that I'm forgetting? It's just that Kerlan loves learning and it seems to be a perfect fit for him. As for money, we did just get 300 gp in payment. 

Races of Destiny has some really cool stuff in it, like the Able Learner feat. I like Illumians because I like multiclassing, which is their thing.


----------



## Leif (Apr 23, 2009)

Books?  What books?


----------



## KerlanRayne (Apr 23, 2009)

Leif said:


> OOC:  You found a whole room full of books in the dungeon underneath Boris's place.  You don't remember that?



OOC: We found an Orc tomb, a cloaker, an Underdark entrance, and an _Arcane Locked_ door, that we have yet to open. Are you saying that there are books behind the locked door?


----------



## Leif (Apr 23, 2009)

KerlanRayne said:


> OOC: We found an Orc tomb, a cloaker, an Underdark entrance, and an _Arcane Locked_ door, that we have yet to open. Are you saying that there are books behind the locked door?



Uhhh, I don't _remember_ saying that at all!!


----------



## Scotley (Apr 24, 2009)

*Tylara*

"I think we've found a few trinkets that might be suitable trade for the costs of scribing."


----------



## Leif (Apr 24, 2009)

*Magus Crus*

"Indeed?  I'd certainly consider that.  Just show me what you offer."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 24, 2009)

*OOC:*


 guys, i think we may want to discuss what we want to do with what in the ooc thread before we continue on. agree?







the swag list


----------



## Leif (Apr 24, 2009)

OOC:  That sounds like an excellent idea to me.   So's ye can avoid gettin' yer trousers taken down and spanked by an old man.


----------



## Leif (Apr 30, 2009)

Magus Crus begins to impatiently tap his foot.

OOC:  Any ideas yet, guys?  If it takes much longer someone is probably going to have to remind me what we were doing.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 30, 2009)

[sblock=Oops - OOC]I got nothin'. Planning for the future, I'm willing to pay a share for Manny for any spells we get (as long as his cash holds out). Nothing we get is going to help him much right now, as he can only cast first level spells, and he's got all of those he needs on scrolls for later transcribing.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 30, 2009)

I can't think of any spells that cappi would need immediately with the exception of Knock


----------



## renau1g (Apr 30, 2009)

"Master Crus, I only require that one spell from yourself. I hope we aren't holding you up, please let me purchase you a refreshment while the others finalize their thoughts. You know, us scholarly types could debate all day, but being a former professor, I'm sure you know all about that" Xavier says, hoping to be somewhat diplomatic to the elder mage.


----------



## Leif (Apr 30, 2009)

*Magus Crus*

"*Sigh* Oh, that's all right, Xavier.  You lads take your time.  After all, these _are_ your lives that are on the line in your choices of spells.  I will take you up on that Brew of Refeshment, though, thanks!"


----------



## Leif (May 3, 2009)

*Magus Crus and Boris Stenker*

Magus Crus says, "So what do you young, energetic wizards plan to look into next, eh?  Or have you had your fill and decided that it's time to head home and hit the books again?" 

Boris, passing around the table to refill drinks, says, "Well, Sir Magus, you can just bet that whatever it is that these lads decide to do they'll do very, very well, I can vouch for that, yes sir!  Ummm, you wizards did get all finished down in my cellar didn't you?  I mean, that's all fixed, safe, and secure, isn't it?  I was just about to take down that great bolt on the door....."


----------



## renau1g (May 3, 2009)

Xavier looks over at the other wizards with a bit of a guilty look on his face, here he was drinking and relaxing while the dangers still were present for poor Boris. Having his fill of Boris' deliscious stew, Xavier will request to copy from the Magus' spelbook and then grabbing some rest before they head out again. Thinking to himself _"Can't be going into the underdark without all my spells"_

[sblock=Spellcraft Check]
Spellcraft (1d20+17=24) to copy _Shadow Binding_
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 3, 2009)

"Ah. Master Boris, we have not finished yet, as we have ran into a slight problem with a cirtain door. We werre needing magus cruz to help with the need of a cirtain bit of magic, and I think we have dealt with that problem. We were just getting ready to re-enter the doorway. 

Right All?"


----------



## Leif (May 3, 2009)

*Boris Stenker and Magus Crus*

"Oh, ok, then, I'll be sure and stay for away from that place until you tell me otherwise!"

Magus Crus says, "What is it that you're needing now, Xavier?"


----------



## renau1g (May 4, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]
Weren't we going to transcribe some spells? I was hoping for Shadow Binding...
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (May 4, 2009)

*AHEM*  Yes, as I seem to recall now, the wizards were gathered in Magus's Crus's room for that very purpose.  Evidently, Boris has now stuck his head into the room to see if any of you require any refreshment, since he's just about to shut the kitchen down until suppertime.  In regard to the transcribing, as I recollect, the negotiations had come to the point where price was the only remaining issue to be decided.  Now, _what_ was the offer on the table?  Tylara had mentioned certain 'trinkets' from your adventure, but no specifics were ever named.


----------



## KerlanRayne (May 7, 2009)

"So, it seems we have settled on the following spells: Fireball(3), Shadow Binding(3), Knock(2), Arcane Lock(2), Rope Trick(2), and Scholar's Touch(1). In trade for these, we could offer you this." Kerlan reaches into his backpack and pulls out a beautiful golden scepter. "Would this do?"

OOC: The scepter is 450 gp. On the blog you asked about spells for the future. Dispel Ward(1) and Enlarge Person(1) can wait for future treasure finds. Once I reach 3rd level spells I would also like Secret Page(3) and Keen Edge(3). I also think it would be cool to find a Glowing Orb somewhere and the spell to create one. (Lvl 3, SpC)


----------



## Lou (May 7, 2009)

*Francheska Walova (Evoker)*



Leif said:


> "Ahhh, most excellent! So, then, that's _Knock, Dispel Magic, and Wizard Lock,_ correct? Two spells of the second Order and one of the third. Will you be needing any others, do you suppose? I might have a few of particular interest to you, Francheska, given your 'racial predeliction.' "




"What, praytell, other spells might you have that would interest a fire elf?" Francheska purrs, recalling the Magus' earlier remark.


----------



## Leif (May 8, 2009)

*Magus Crus*



Lou said:


> "What, praytell, other spells might you have that would interest a fire elf?" Francheska purrs, recalling the Magus' earlier remark.



"Hmm, _Fireburst_ comes immediately to mind.  Do you have that one yet?"

OOC:  Spell Compendium p. 93, fyi Lou


----------



## Leif (May 8, 2009)

*Magus Crus*

Addressing Kerlan, now, the Magus says, "A scepter?  It's a beautiful object, to be sure, but I never fancied myself a potentate who needs a scepter.  If you really want to make an impression with that bejeweled trinket, then I suggest that you at least consider making a gift of it to Lord Kyle.  Anyway, for the list of spells that you're talking about, even that object is somewhat lacking in value.  I tell you what, if I will do you this service, how about if we agree that you _OWE_ me one?  And somewhat of a _BIG_ one, at that?"


----------



## renau1g (May 8, 2009)

Xavier audibly gulps at the mention of owing a powerful mage anything, especially a big anything, but so far Magus Crus had been a fair benefactor and so the young illusionist relaxes a bit and after a moment more of deliberation, he nods to the senior mage.

"That sounds fair."


----------



## KerlanRayne (May 8, 2009)

Kerlan looks concerned about the response. "Gifts are one thing but debts are another. I don't like to be indebted to someone else, especially when I don't have to be. I have a very strong practical side." Kerlan then thinks carefully, places the scepter back in the backpack and pulls out a lovely necklace. "Maybe this will be more appropriate. If you don't want it we could also just stick to cash, if you would name a price."

OOC: The necklace is 650 gp. I calculate that to be exactly the book price on copying spells.


----------



## Leif (May 8, 2009)

OOC:  650 is book price for copying HOW MANY spells?  Francheska has asked for some, too, now.


----------



## KerlanRayne (May 8, 2009)

Leif said:


> OOC:  650 is book price for copying HOW MANY spells?  Francheska has asked for some, too, now.



OOC: Fireball(3, 150 gp), Shadow Binding(3, 150 gp), Knock(2, 100 gp), Arcane Lock(2, 100 gp), Rope Trick(2, 100 gp), and Scholar's Touch(1, 50 gp) 150+150+100+100+100+50 = 650 gp. Any spells beyond that wouldn't be covered. I did say that we could go straight cash, however. We have enough to cover it, I think.


----------



## Leif (May 8, 2009)

OOC:  But what say Capizzio, Xavier, Francheska, Tylara, and Manny?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 8, 2009)

Works for Manny - we take the cost of the spells out of party cash (reducing each of our shares by the appropriate amount) and we all have access to them for spell books. Manny can't cast any of them but Scholar's Touch yet, but it's good to be looking to the future . . .


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 8, 2009)

*OOC:*





KerlanRayne said:


> OOC: Fireball(3, 150 gp), Shadow Binding(3, 150 gp), Knock(2, 100 gp), Arcane Lock(2, 100 gp), Rope Trick(2, 100 gp), and Scholar's Touch(1, 50 gp) 150+150+100+100+100+50 = 650 gp. Any spells beyond that wouldn't be covered. I did say that we could go straight cash, however. We have enough to cover it, I think.




if Francesca orders spells, then it ewqquates to like 10 gp per person per spell level. that can be handled with cash, I wouold think. i am ok with trading the necklace for the spells for the party.


----------



## Leif (May 8, 2009)

When you get ready to proceed and give Magus Crus the necessary gold, he goes straight out and rents the old schoolhouse in Pembrose, so that you will have a quiet, comfortable place in which to do all of your transcribing.  The Magus sees you and all of the necessary spellbooks properly arranged on a large table and at various school desks about the large classroom, and then voices his assent:

"Make it so!"

(He elects to forego the starter's pistol this time. )


----------



## Scotley (May 9, 2009)

*Tylara*

Tylara sets to work scribing in a smooth hand, her letters each neatly formed. "Thank you Magus. I have not yet mastered the skills needed to cast all these, but I am eager to learn."


----------



## Leif (May 9, 2009)

*Magus Crus*

"You're all quite welcome.  Just go forth and succeed, and that will be enough thanks for me."


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 9, 2009)

Capizzio Smiles and nods. He gets to writing in his own hand of script, smoothe in delivery despite being trained ony a few years ago how to write.









*OOC:*


how much time are we going to spend writing spells? IAW pg 178/179 of PHB it takes 1 day per spell to copy.OH, and a spell craft check (DC 15 + spell level)

oh, and is francesca wanting any spells?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 9, 2009)

*Manny*

Manny props his spear on a desk, hops up on top and takes out his tiny little spellbook. In a neat hand, practiced and polished over the last 200 years or so, he begins scribing.


----------



## renau1g (May 9, 2009)

Xavier joins the others in their scribing, carefully tracing the arcane words of power into his spell book, watching the ink dry on each character before continuing to the next, knowing that even the tiniest imperfection would cause the spell to fail, or something much worse.


----------



## Leif (May 9, 2009)

OOC:  In addition to adding the new spells to your RG posts of your character's spellbooks, please make an OOC post listing the spells that your character scribes.  Magus Crus is handy, and offers any needed help, so everyone gets +4 on the Spellcraft checks for this exercise.  Also, if anyone still fails a check on a desired spell even with the +4, please make an IC post about it and ask for special help from the Magus.


----------



## KerlanRayne (May 9, 2009)

OOC: Kerlan's Spellcraft is high enough to automatically pass any of the checks. How many spells _can_ we scribe, and how long will it take?


----------



## Leif (May 9, 2009)

OOC:  You're not in any hurry to finish the scribing, so I guess you can take as long as you want.  For this time only, I'll say you can scribe 5 spell levels/day, but that's just a guess.  If someone knows what the rules say, I'd appreciate knowing (without having to look it up).  If it's normally more than I said, then we'll go with the higher number.  If It's normally less than what I said, then I guess you get a freebie this time.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 10, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> edit blah blah
> 
> 
> 
> ...




in answer to leif's question in post above as to how long it takes to write a spell in a spell book.


----------



## Scotley (May 10, 2009)

OOC: With the +4 the checks are automatic for Tylara too. She uses Read Magic to decipher all the spells.


----------



## Lou (May 10, 2009)

*Francheska Walova*

Francheska easily adds the symbols for _Fireball_ and _Knock_ to her spellbook.  "Thank you, Magus."

OOC:  Spellcraft 19+4=23; How many days are we scribing?


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 10, 2009)

Lou said:


> OOC:  Spellcraft 19+4=23; How many days are we scribing?












*OOC:*


 5 spells, at 1 day per spell = 5 days







Capizzio's spell craft checks
fireball (dc18)
1d20+12=13 (failed)
Shadow binding (dc 18)
1d20+12=19 (success)
Knock (dc=17)
1d20+12=15 (failed)
Arcane Lock (dc= 17)
1d20+12=16 (failed)
Rope trick (dc=17)
1d20+12=20 (success)
Schlor's Touch (dc=16)
1d20+12=23 (success)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 11, 2009)

Leif said:


> OOC:  You're not in any hurry to finish the scribing, so I guess you can take as long as you want.  For this time only, I'll say you can scribe 5 spell levels/day, but that's just a guess.  If someone knows what the rules say, I'd appreciate knowing (without having to look it up).  If it's normally more than I said, then we'll go with the higher number.  If It's normally less than what I said, then I guess you get a freebie this time.




13 Spell Levels/5 Spell Levels per Day = 3 Days  Happy Us!

[sblock=OOC]Just in case Leif goes with the 'Succeed at Spellcraft, Copy the Spell' ruling:

Attempting to Scribe
Fireball
Shadow Binding
Arcane Lock
Knock
Rope Trick (Failed)
Scholar's Touch

Roll Lookup

Manny succeeds at all but the Rope Trick checks.[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (May 11, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]
I guess if the others are all spending 5 days, Xavier wouldn't want to miss out.

He'll copy:
Fireball
Shadow Binding
Arcane Lock
Knock
Rope Trick 
[/sblock]


----------



## KerlanRayne (May 12, 2009)

Kerlan scribes _Scholar's Touch_, _Rope Trick_, and _Knock_. While the others are scribing more spells he uses the two days to begin work on some magic items. He creates an Artificier's Monocle (in glasses form) and a pair of Arcanist's Gloves. It will cost him 2,000 gp and 80 xp.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 12, 2009)

6 spells, 6 days

Capizzio will write 3 spells into his book, 

then attempt to scribe a scroll into his book:
bulls strength (dc 17)
1d20+12=24 (success)

then scribe a few spells
[sblock=new scrolls scribed]
5 each of instant lock smith at cl1 125 gp,(62.5 cost) 5 xp
detect secret doors at cl5 125 gp,(62.5 cost) 5 xp 
2 each bulls strength at cl3 150 gp (75 gp cost) 6 xp
2 Each cat's grace at cl 3 150 gp (75 gp cost) 6 xp
[/sblock]
then spend his last day scribing another spell into his book:
accelerated movement (dc 16)
1d20+12=29(success)


----------



## Leif (May 12, 2009)

OOC:  Ok, so that's almost everybody.  Did we get Tylara's final total?  What about Francheska's?

Everybody got RG posts for the characters up-to-date?


----------



## Scotley (May 14, 2009)

*Tylara*

OOC: I put down fireball, knock, arcane lock, scholar's touch and rope trick. RG is up to date.


----------



## Leif (May 14, 2009)

OOC:  Coolness!  So does that mean that we're ready to go?  Wow, we're going to be needing a 3rd thread before to awfully much longer....


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 14, 2009)

*OOC:*


I have seen nothing about francesca's desires for spells.


----------



## Leif (May 14, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I have seen nothing about francesca's desires for spells.



Nor have I.  Perhaps she is that rare wizard who doesn't like spells??


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 14, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I have seen nothing about francesca's desires for spells.






Leif said:


> Nor have I.  Perhaps she is that rare wizard who doesn't like spells??



let's try this again. . . 

[sblock=hey Lou!]Hey lou! does frnaceska want any special spells? I am sure you can get help from the party to get any fire spells you want.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (May 14, 2009)

We'll give Lou until tomorrow evening to catch up (about 6:00 cdt), and then please do whatever your little wizardly hearts desire.


----------



## Leif (May 15, 2009)

*Magus Crus*

Sensing, somehow, that you have questions regarding the disposition of your newfound riches, the Estimable Magus tells you, "There is a Merchant House in Pembrose that could provide you with Letters of Credit that can be spent virtuallly like currency throughout Quail Valley.  Or, there is a banking house in town where you can deposit the gold and maybe even earn a bit of interest.  Or.......," he smirks evilly, "I can always sell you more spells and goodies!"


----------



## Scotley (May 16, 2009)

*Tylara*

"Tucking it away in a banking house sounds good to me. I don't think carrying it all about as we seek adventure makes much sense." She stretches cramped fingers, "Speaking of, I for one have had enough of copying spells. Shall we get some rest and try the magically locked door come morning? After the Magus' tutelage I realize more than one of us needs to learn 'knock' as it will only allow the door to open temporarily. It would not do to trap ourselves on the other side."


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 16, 2009)

Yes, I agree on both issues. a banking house for now and if we need to travel we can transfer to a letter of credit. and I would like to have a moment or two to memorize some spells. I unfortunately could not quite understand many of the spells, inclucing the knock.


----------



## Lou (May 16, 2009)

*Francheska Walova (evoker)*

Francheska finishes up scribing _Arcane Lock_, _Rope Trick_, and _Scholar's Touch_ into her spellbook, to go with _Fireball_ and _Knock_.  "I cannot cast Illusions, so _Shadow Binding_ is of no use to me.  I have many fire spells of orders 1 to 3.  I also have some force spells."

OOC:  Francheska has most of the fire and force spells for levels 1-3.  _Fireball_ was the big hole.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 16, 2009)

*Manny*

"I got the gist of most of the spells; however, all but one are beyond my current abilities so I'll have to wait to play with them."


----------



## KerlanRayne (May 17, 2009)

"Well _Knock_ was the first spell I scribed, so I have it prepared for today. I say we go on down to the door and see what's inside." 

"Thank you Magus Crus for sharing your magical knowledge with us. It is much appreciated by us lowly students of the Arcane Arts. If we find anything interesting down there we will surely let you know."

Kerlan gives Crus a respectful bow and takes his leave, waiting for the others to follow him. He then heads down to the cellar to continue their investigation.


----------



## Leif (May 17, 2009)

*Magus Crus*

"You're most welcome, Kerlan," and he adds, "as are the rest of you less grateful magi as well."  He winks at Kerlan.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 17, 2009)

Capizzio give the magus a polite bow without a word , but gives him a crosseyed look and a big grin. he starts to leave but turns around and says, " I f you hear from my mom and dad, tell them i am doing ok and not to worry, please."


----------



## Scotley (May 17, 2009)

*Tylara*

With a wink to the Magus, Tylara joins the others.


----------



## Leif (May 17, 2009)

*Magus Crus*

"Indeed, Cappizzio, should I hear from Master or Mrs. Del Collines, I will inform them that you are well-fed, happy, and more powerful than ever." 

OOC: I thought Cappizzio was an orphan?  Have I got my pcs confused?


----------



## Lou (May 17, 2009)

*Francheska Walova (evoker)*

Francheska loads up for downstairs and gives Magus Crus a peck on the cheek as she says cheerfully, "Thank you for sharing your vast knowledge with us beginners."

[sblock=Spells Prepared Today]
Spells per Day
0: 4 + 1 (E): Acid Splash; Dancing Lights (E); Read Magic; Read Magic; Resistance; 
1: 3 +1 + 1 (E): Forcewave (E); Identify; _Kaupaer's Skittish Nerves_ (E); Magic Missile (E); Shield
2: 2 +1 +1 + 1 (E): _Aganazzar's Scorcher _(E); _Fireburst_ (E); _Scorching Ray_ (E); _See Invisibility; Knock_
3: 1 + 1 + 1 (E): Greater Mage Armor; _Fireball_ (E); _Stars of Arvandor_ (E)
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (May 17, 2009)

*Magus Crus*

The esteemed wizard blushes all the way down to his toes!  Speaking of which, you just now noticed that Magus Crus is wearing open-toed sandals!  (Must be his vacation attire or something.)


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 17, 2009)

Leif said:


> "Indeed, Cappizzio, should I hear from Master or Mrs. Del Collines, I will inform them that you are well-fed, happy, and more powerful than ever."
> 
> OOC: I thought Cappizzio was an orphan?  Have I got my pcs confused?




his is indeed an orphan, but was adopted by the Highly esteemed archeologists


----------



## Leif (May 17, 2009)

[sblock=Scott DeWar]Never mind.   Yeah, I remember about the archaeologists now.[/sblock]


----------



## KerlanRayne (May 18, 2009)

Leif said:


> "You're most welcome, Kerlan," and he adds, "as are the rest of you less grateful magi as well."  He winks at Kerlan.



Kerlan grins and winks back. 

Kerlan makes his way down to the cellar with the others. "Capizzio, would you please unlock the door? I know this is getting repetitive, but practice makes perfect." After the door is open, Kerlan heads to the _Arcane Locked_ door while watching for any new threats. "So who wants to open the door?"


----------



## Leif (May 18, 2009)

*Not so fast, Kerlan!*

Never mind.  Anything to add Capizzio?


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 18, 2009)

Cappizzio grins with pleasure at the needs of his locksmithing skills as an archologist.

"With pleasure, my friends!" He piks the lock that he has so far unlocked 3 times and locked twice. (take 20 )


----------



## Leif (May 18, 2009)

The lock falls prey to the redoubtable skills of Capizzio, and the wizards are now free to re-enter the deathrap dungeon again.  I believe it was previously stated that you are going straight back to the _wizard locked_ door again?  If so, you find it very much as you left it -- CLOSED! hehe


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 19, 2009)

*OOC:*


deaath trap? what deathtrap?






Capizzio looks to the others and grins wryly, "sorry guys, I could'n understant the words written. I dont have knock."


----------



## Lou (May 19, 2009)

*Francheska Walova (Evoker)*

Francheska looks around, "I can try to open the door with our new spell.  Are we ready?"

If everyone is ready, Francheska casts _Knock_ on the door.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 19, 2009)

Capizzio draws his rapier and a crossbow bolt and waits fo r the door to be opened...


----------



## renau1g (May 20, 2009)

"Hold, let me make us invisible first. I don't believe your _knock_ spell won't break the illusion" Xavier says, once again casting _Invisibility Sphere_ "Remember, stay close. It'll only keep them from seeing us, but we still make sounds, so be quiet" the illusionist whispers.

[sblock=OOC]
Xavier wil keep his previous spell selections...for now. He hasn't decided which spells will have the greatest benefit to him.

BTW does anyone have _Rope Trick_?
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 20, 2009)

[sblock=ooc for rope trick] scribed, but not memorized. sorry [/sblock]

move silent:
1d20+7=10


----------



## Scotley (May 20, 2009)

*Tylara*

The elf readies her bow and thinks of the wealth this long sealed tomb might hold.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 20, 2009)

*Manny*

Manny readies his spear and tries to creep along in the circle of his friends. As soon as he starts moving, he trips over the but of the long weapon and lets a pungent curse escape his mouth before he can silence himself.

[sblock=Skill Check]Move Silently (1d20+2=8)[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (May 20, 2009)

*The DOOR!!!*

The Wizards, having made their way back down the short distance from Boris's cellar to the mounds of recently-moved earth which they labored so assiduously to clear, reach the door.  Xavier makes the group invisible, and Francheska incants the spell to open the door.  As she completes it, the door shudders visibly, the dust of years is shaken from the portal, and the door squeaks loudly and swings inward.  Behind the door is a large room, some 70 feet side to side and 50 feet across.  There is a large (15' x 10') stone sarcophagus in the center of the room.  And, strangely enough, there are stacks and stacks of leather-bound books against the southern wall.


----------



## KerlanRayne (May 20, 2009)

Kerlan and the others slowly move into the room, watching for threats. If no threats are found Kerlan will begin examining the books.


----------



## Leif (May 20, 2009)

*Book Depository*

There are about 150 books in all, some written in Common, some in Undercommon, some in Elvish,, and some in dwarvish.  The ones that you can read all seem to pertain to the Underdark and its history.

[Search checks, everyone, please.]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 20, 2009)

Capizzio 'tsks tsks ' every one as he says," one should always search for traps _first_. he then starts searching for traps.

1d20+6=8, 1d20+6=9

amid the stirred dusts and clutter that has been rearranged capizzio's job is made near impossible.


----------



## Leif (May 20, 2009)

Surprise, surprise!  Capizzio finds no traps, but he does stir up a big cloud of dust that gets into EVERYTHING!


----------



## Lou (May 20, 2009)

*Francheska Walova (Evoker)*

Francheska looks for a rock to put in front of the door so it won't close. She then turns to the search of the area, but she's more concerned about the door closing, so she doesn't really see much in the room.

OOC: 11 (search d20 [5] + 4 INT + 2 race)


----------



## Leif (May 20, 2009)

Francheska's keeping the door open helps to somewhat abate the dust that Capizzio stirred up.


----------



## Scotley (May 20, 2009)

*Tylara*

Moving cautiously, Tylara joins the searching (1d20+8=16), but her eyes are constantly and nervously drawn back the sarcophagus.


----------



## renau1g (May 20, 2009)

Xavier follows suit and continues the search.

[sblock=OOC]
Search (1d20+4=17) 
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (May 20, 2009)

that's everybody's search check but Kerlan's right?  Come on 'Special K'!  Do us right!


----------



## KerlanRayne (May 20, 2009)

Leif said:


> that's everybody's search check but Kerlan's right?  Come on 'Special K'!  Do us right!



Search Check (1d20+5=20)


----------



## Leif (May 20, 2009)

tch!  You don't find anything more yet, I guess.

hehe ooops, maybe Manny can pull something out of his wee little hat.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 21, 2009)

*Manny*

OOC: I'm hurt - you forgot Manny! Take 20 on Search, resulting in a 25.


----------



## Leif (May 21, 2009)

*Manny saves the day!*

OOC: Sorry, Mowgli!  What was I thinking??

Manny strolls over to the books and begins idly looking through the titles.  Then something catches his little eye:  a volume that just says "Journal" on its spine. Opening the book, Manny sees on the first page the elaborate signature of Larin Karr.  Only the first five pages contain writing, the rest of the book is entirely blank.

OOC:  Can Manny read Drow???? (Btw, the DC for that search was 23.)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 21, 2009)

*Manny*

"Hey guys! I was getting bored so I started looking around . . . look what I found! But it's written in some foreign language I don't get. Can one of you read it?" He shows the book to the others.

[sblock=OOC]Manny speaks/reads like 9 different languages, but none of them are Drow.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (May 21, 2009)

*Question for Manny*

OOC: One of Big M's languages is Elvish, isn't it?  If so, he recognizes the alphabet as Elvish, but the words are strange to him.  If he doesn't speak Elvish, well, nevermind then.

OOC: I guess I _could_ look that up for myself, but gosh!  That seems like SOOO much trouble right now!


----------



## KerlanRayne (May 21, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> "Hey guys! I was getting bored so I started looking around . . . look what I found! But it's written in some foreign language I don't get. Can one of you read it?" He shows the book to the others.
> 
> [sblock=OOC]Manny speaks/reads like 9 different languages, but none of them are Drow.[/sblock]



"OH, I have just the thing." Kerlan takes the book, casts _Comprehend Languages_, and then reads the book.


----------



## Leif (May 22, 2009)

*The Book*

For Kerlan:  Only the first five pages have writing, and the title is Journal of Larin Karr..  The rest of the book is blank.  It seems to be a journal.  The journal talks vaguely of leaving eventually on "the mission," and Larin Karr's concern for his treasure while he is gone.  The only entry of particular interest to you is this:

"I think I could trust Tyrna, Elfass, and Ogdin with the keys while I'm on my journey.  They've done well to help me.  I have finally finished that accursed portal.  How difficult!  Must take the combination with me, though, of course; it's quite simple once you understand to alternate."


----------



## KerlanRayne (May 23, 2009)

Kerlan reads through the short journal, mumbling while he reads. "... mission, ... *treasure*, ... keys, ... portal, ... combination." After finishing, he summarizes the journal to the others and reads the important quote out loud. "This is interesting indeed. I think we should keep these books, I would like to read them and learn a little more about the Underdark." Kerlan then begins browsing through the other books while he still has the ability to read them, focusing on the languages he does not know.


----------



## Leif (May 24, 2009)

*Kerlan's Reading list*

There are 150 books in all, most of them are written in Undercommon, so Kerlan has no difficulty finding books in a language that he does not know (without the benefit of his spell).  There are also books written in Drow, Elvish, Dwarvish, and even Common.  All of the books, except for Larin Karr's journal deal with the Underdark and its history.  Kerlan feels like he could learn a great deal from these books, if he took the time to carefully study them in their entirety.  He estimates that it will take a long time:  800 hours, minus the reader's int bonus X 100, so probably 400+ hours for most of the wizards, I'm guessing.  It seems like it might be worthwhile, if you can spare the time.


----------



## Scotley (May 24, 2009)

"A very interesting collection. If we are going to spend any time down there then some reading is definitely in order. Long term we might be able to trade this lot to Whirtlestaffs."


----------



## KerlanRayne (May 24, 2009)

Leif said:


> Kerlan feels like he could learn a great deal from these books, if he took the time to carefully study them in their entirety.  He estimates that it will take a long time:  800 hours, minus the reader's int bonus X 100, so probably 400+ hours for most of the wizards, I'm guessing.



OOC: Wow, 400 hours huh? Let's see, I figure I can read all the books in ... [math] _add one, carry the two ... no that's not right ... add the two, carry the one ... divide and round down ... and the answer is_ [/math] about 6 days. [SBLOCK=Secrets to Speed Reading]If I use Comprehend Languages + Scholar's Touch while crafting a couple of 1st level Pearls of Power I can read 20 to 28 books a day and have them all done in 6 days. I can even use part of those 6 days to craft more items.

By the way Leif, thanks for the inadvertent heads up on the upcoming books. You were right, Scholar's Touch _will _help out a lot.   [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 24, 2009)

Capizzio starts carefully removeing the books to his recently aquired Haversack.


----------



## Scotley (May 24, 2009)

*Tylara*

Finally, Tylara can't stand it any more. She has to see what's in the box. As the others are packing up the books she goes over and examines the Sarcophagus to see if she can open it.


----------



## Leif (May 24, 2009)

The lid is very heavy, but Tylara finally manages to remove it.  She is disappointed to see that it is quite empty.  (Better luck next time!)


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 24, 2009)

*OOC:*


 how long does it take to load up all of the books, and can any of us deturmine how old the books are? (archeology check or appraisal?)


----------



## KerlanRayne (May 24, 2009)

Kerlan begins to pack books away in his Haversack as well, fully aware that they may have to make more than one trip. 

OOC: Can we fit all these books in one Haversack? Two? I'm not sure how much space it would take.


----------



## Leif (May 24, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> how long does it take to load up all of the books, and can any of us deturmine how old the books are? (archeology check or appraisal?)











*OOC:*



There are 150 books, so it'll take probably 15-20 minutes to fill the haversack.  They look to be a few years old, some as much as 15-20 years old, and some only a year or two old, I guess.  OOC:  I'm making this up -- the module doesn't say, but they've almost got to be a year or two old I would guess.



KerlanRayne said:


> Kerlan begins to pack books away in his Haversack as well, fully aware that they may have to make more than one trip.
> 
> OOC: Can we fit all these books in one Haversack? Two? I'm not sure how much space it would take.



OOC: There are 150 books, figure and average size of 8X10 inches and 2-3 inches thick.  You probably know more about the capacity of a _haversack_ than I do, so give me your best guess?  My estimate is that you could get them all out in two or three trips, but, like I said, someone else may know this better than I do.


----------



## KerlanRayne (May 25, 2009)

Leif said:


> OOC: There are 150 books, figure and average size of 8X10 inches and 2-3 inches thick.  You probably know more about the capacity of a _haversack_ than I do, so give me your best guess?  My estimate is that you could get them all out in two or three trips, but, like I said, someone else may know this better than I do.



OOC: OK at 8x10x3 I figure we could fit about 5 books in a cubic foot. So 150 books would take up about 30 cubic feet. A Haversack can hold 80 cubic feet according to the SRD, so there's no problem. We'll just say that Capizzio takes half and Kerlan takes half.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 25, 2009)

as my aunt vi would say" its ok by me, if it is ok bayou


----------



## Leif (May 25, 2009)

Works for me, as well.  
OOC:  Isn't the OK Bayou near the OK Corral?


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 25, 2009)

Leif said:


> Works for me, as well.
> OOC:  Isn't the OK Bayou near the OK Corral?




naw. Its down in looooo eeeezie anna, where the cajuns are!


----------



## Leif (May 25, 2009)

I've heard from some, like this Anna that you mention, that Lou is easy, but I didn't pay much attention.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 25, 2009)

*OOC:*


 ackh! that is not the direction I wanted this to go! so to show mercy for my fellow player, I am not going to respond any further.


----------



## renau1g (May 25, 2009)

Xavier is astounded at the surprise of so many tomes here, and was left momentarily speechless. Regaining his sense, the human illusionist will help the others load up the books for transport. 

"So are we going to read them now, upstairs?" Xavier asks the others once completed.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 25, 2009)

*Manny*

"I think that would be a good idea . . . more information about the underdark before we venture down can't hurt. Are we under any time constraints that I'm forgetting?"


----------



## Leif (May 25, 2009)

OOC:  If you can afford the extended stay in the inn, then, no, not that I know of.  Boris will make you a good deal for an extended stay if you pay weekly or monthly.


----------



## KerlanRayne (May 26, 2009)

Leif said:


> OOC:  If you can afford the extended stay in the inn, then, no, not that I know of.  Boris will make you a good deal for an extended stay if you pay weekly or monthly.



OOC: I don't think so.







Leif said:


> Just before Capizzio begins working on the lock, Boris says, "I'll tell you what -- if you fellows can just open that door, I'll give each of you free room and board for one year."


----------



## Leif (May 26, 2009)

KerlanRayne said:


> OOC: I don't think so.



Duh!   Did I say that???  Really??? 

Guess that kinda takes the pressure off then, doesn't it?


----------



## renau1g (May 26, 2009)

"Well, our good friend Boris has offered his services in exchange for us opening this door for him, and removing any threat that might exist to his place of business. I recommend we adjourn to the inn and thoroughly study these tomes to gain a better understanding of what threats lie before us" Xavier suggests.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 26, 2009)

Capizzio wandeers about the room, examining the walls for any Anomalies, like secret or concealed doors....

(ooc: what is needed for that?)


----------



## Leif (May 26, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> Capizzio wandeers about the room, examining the walls for any Anomalies, like secret or concealed doors....
> 
> (ooc: what is needed for that?)



I'm guessing, uh, Search skill check?


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 27, 2009)

Capi seaarches:

1d20+6=19


----------



## Scotley (May 28, 2009)

*Tylara*

The elf looks dubious at the thought of spending several days in the inn reading dusty tomes. "Couldn't we each take a stack and compose some summaries. Perhaps if two of us read each book and outlined the key points we would gain as much as reading all the books individually?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 28, 2009)

"perhaps," Capizzio's voice echos from somewhere over by the sarcofagus," as Ty suggests we split up the books in groups of two and each writs a summery and the better writer writes a synopsys of the contentso of both summeries. then we submit the final summeries as a whole documant to Magus Crus and the acadamy?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 28, 2009)

*Manny*

"Geez, guys . . . I didn't mean to spark 'the Great Debate!' I just want to be as informed as possible before we go underground. Let's haul the books out and start studying. While we're reading we can discuss interesting things we come across, which should lead to some nice crossreferencing and may or may not cut down our time. Whatever we decide to do, let's get to it - the Underdark is waiting for us!"

So saying, the diminutive Wizard starts toward the door.

"Well, anyone else ready to start being students again?"


----------



## Scotley (May 28, 2009)

*Tylara*

"I guess we can go back to being students for a little while if it might keep us alive down there."


----------



## renau1g (May 28, 2009)

"Sounds good. I wouldn't mind some quiet time enjoying a nice book by the fire. It might be a nice change from all this excitement, besides who hasn't wanted to read about the composition of Luurden or Sussur trees, or the threats of Fire Fungus or Cave Creeper?" Xavier says, excitedly.

[sblock=OOC]
Those are from the FR Underdark book.
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (May 28, 2009)

*Reading the Books*

[sblock=re-copying how long it will take]There are 150 books in all, most of them are written in Undercommon, so Kerlan has no difficulty finding books in a language that he does not know (without the benefit of his spell). There are also books written in Drow, Elvish, Dwarvish, and even Common. All of the books, except for Larin Karr's journal deal with the Underdark and its history. Kerlan feels like he could learn a great deal from these books, if he took the time to carefully study them in their entirety. He estimates that it will take a long time: 800 hours, minus the reader's int bonus X 100, so probably 400+ hours for most of the wizards, I'm guessing. It seems like it might be worthwhile, if you can spare the time.[/sblock]
Remember, you'll need to have an active _comprehend languages_ power in effect the majority of the time that you're reading, so that may well cut down the length of time that can be spent each day.  (It may be a very good thing that you have the room and board deal with Boris!)  And the time will probably vary from wizard to wizard, unless you all have identical intelligence bonuses.  There's no shortcut that will work -- you have to reaad and study all the books to get the full benefit. 

It might be a good idea to spend a few weeks brewing up a bunch of _comprehend languages_ potions before you start.


----------



## Leif (May 29, 2009)

OOC:  So what does everyone think about this thing?  Like was said earlier, knowledge of the Underdark would be a handy thing to have, if you are pretty sure that to the Underdark is where you are headed in the immediate future.  But, on the other hand, it's going to take probably at least 5 weeks, maybe closer to 10 weeks, to work your way through all of this material.  Or, you could stretch the reading out over a longer time while you continue to explore and adventure elsewhere in Quail Valley.  (Not sure if you care, or not, but if you decide to read/study the books (and I really don't care one way or the other) then you will gain a significant degree of skill in Knowledge (Underdark).  (which may or may not have any practical use to you.)


----------



## KerlanRayne (May 29, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> So saying, the diminutive Wizard starts toward the door.
> "Well, anyone else ready to start being students again?"



Kerlan smiles at Manny, "Scholar's Touch wasn't allowed at Whirtlestaff's, but it will be a big help. Let's go read some books." Kerlan then moves to follow him out the door. Once they enter the cellar again, Kerlan bars and locks the door before pausing. "Um, does anyone have Arcane Lock prepared for the door? If not, someone will need to do that tomorrow."


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 30, 2009)

*OOC:*


Leif; did you forget that i had done a search check to double check that there were no secret door or things?


----------



## Scotley (May 30, 2009)

"Had you paid attention in class you'd know that knock only temporarily bypasses the magic on the door. There is no need for us to put our own spell in place." 

"I suggest we use the inn for reading and the shop for crafting."


----------



## KerlanRayne (May 30, 2009)

Scotley said:


> "Had you paid attention in class you'd know that knock only temporarily bypasses the magic on the door. There is no need for us to put our own spell in place."



Kerlan gives Tylara an annoyed look. He points at the cellar door, "I'm talking about this door. The one that keeps what's on the other side from entering Boris's fine inn here. The door he paid us to investigate. The _Arcane Lock_ we bypassed was in there, not on this door."


----------



## Leif (May 30, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Leif; did you forget that i had done a search check to double check that there were no secret door or things?



Didn't forget, there's just nothing to find.  Sorry.


KerlanRayne said:


> Kerlan gives Tylara an annoyed look. He points at the cellar door, "I'm talking about this door. The one that keeps what's on the other side from entering Boris's fine inn here. The door he paid us to investigate. The _Arcane Lock_ we bypassed was in there, not on this door."



hehehe, ok, settle down people.  Let's all be nice to the other wizards.   (even if CERTAIN ones do happen to be insufferable bit**** sometimes!  )


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 30, 2009)

Manny speaks up to indicate his endorsement of inn to sleep and schoolroom to study. He also votes strongly for doing all of the studying now and then pushing forward to explore the Underdark.

[sblock=Leif]I'm not sure what 'significant' Knowledge: Underdark amounts to in skill ranks, but if it's more than one rank would it be possible for Manny to substitute one of those ranks as Language: Drow? Rationale would be that he's reading and studying all those books in Drow. He'd only have one rank, which would simulate the idea that his accent would be atrocious (since he's not actually hearing it spoken).[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (May 31, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> [sblock=Leif]I'm not sure what 'significant' Knowledge: Underdark amounts to in skill ranks, but if it's more than one rank would it be possible for Manny to substitute one of those ranks as Language: Drow? Rationale would be that he's reading and studying all those books in Drow. He'd only have one rank, which would simulate the idea that his accent would be atrocious (since he's not actually hearing it spoken).[/sblock]



*Mowgli/Manny, and Everyone:*  'Significant' in this case means Knowledge (Underdark) +8.  Seems pretty significant, doesn't it?  And, yes, I like your idea very much.  Since the standard way will give you 8 ranks in Knowledge (Underdark) I'll say that if you spend time studying the language more than the substance of the books, you can switch out up to 3 of the ranks for ranks in one or more of these languages: Undercommon, Drow, Elven, or Dwarven, with the understanding that your skill Knowledge (Underdark) will be decreased one rank for each rank of a language that you gain.  [And, if I'm remembering correctly, just one rank in a language skill allows a character to both speak and read the language, unless he is a barbarian of course.]  Seems fair, doesn't it?  And this applies to everone, too.  [And Scotley can wait until he gets back to make up his mind about what he wants to do about this, also.  edit: Sorry, even Scotley only has one mind! ]


----------



## renau1g (May 31, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> Manny speaks up to indicate his endorsement of inn to sleep and schoolroom to study. He also votes strongly for doing all of the studying now and then pushing forward to explore the Underdark.
> 
> [sblock=Leif]I'm not sure what 'significant' Knowledge: Underdark amounts to in skill ranks, but if it's more than one rank would it be possible for Manny to substitute one of those ranks as Language: Drow? Rationale would be that he's reading and studying all those books in Drow. He'd only have one rank, which would simulate the idea that his accent would be atrocious (since he's not actually hearing it spoken).[/sblock]




Xavier adds his voice to the agreement, voting his acceptance alongside Manny.


----------



## KerlanRayne (May 31, 2009)

Before bedding down for the night, Kerlan goes to Boris in a quiet place and explains to him what's behind the door. He also tries to comfort him about his safety and assures him that they will take additional measures to keep the door closed. After Boris calms down, Kerlan takes his leave and returns to his room.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 31, 2009)

Capizzio sleeps, dreaming of lock tumblers that keep re-locking after he successfully unlocks the lock, while voices speaking the words of the books echo within his overactive mind.

*snooorrrrXXXX*


----------



## Leif (May 31, 2009)

KerlanRayne:  Boris never does look too 'calm.'  But he finally succumbs to sleep anyway.  Kerlan will just have to hope that he is more at peace with the idea in the morning.   Good thinking, though!


----------



## Leif (May 31, 2009)

OOC:  So, with all of the spell scribing handled, for the moment, what's the plan now?


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jun 1, 2009)

OOC: Here are Kerlan's actions for now. 

[SBLOCK=Summary]Here's a summary of Kerlan's actions over the first 6 days. 
Day 1: Kerlan makes a _Headband of Intellect_, casts _Scholar's Touch_ to read 20 books, studies Drow and Undercommon. 
Day 2: Kerlan makes a _Pearl of Power_, casts _Scholar's Touch_ to read 32 books, studies Drow and Undercommon. 
Day 3: Kerlan makes a _Pearl of Power_, casts _Scholar's Touch_ to read 36 books, studies Drow and Undercommon. 
Day 4: Kerlan begins making an _Empowered Spellshard (Kelgore's Firebolt)_, casts _Scholar's Touch_ to read 36 books, studies Drow and Undercommon. 
Day 5: Kerlan Finishes making an _Empowered Spellshard (Kelgore's Firebolt)_, casts _Scholar's Touch_ to read the final 26 books, studies Drow and Undercommon. [All 150 books read]
Day 6: Kerlan makes a _Healing Belt_ with the help of Tylara who uses a charge from the Wand of _Cure Serious Wounds_. It's tricky, but he succeeds. He asks Tylara if she needs any help or needs anything made.
Spellcraft checks for Healing Belt (DC 21) (1d20+14=16, 1d20+14=33, 1d20+14=26, 1d20+14=19, 1d20+14=33)[/SBLOCK]
[SBLOCK=Boring Details][SBLOCK=Day 1]Kerlan sets up a place to work in a corner of the old schoolhouse. When he is done he begins work crafting magic items. Today he makes a _Headband of Intellect_ that takes all day to create. He uses the 2nd level spell _Fox's Cunning_ to do this. After it is complete he puts it on and settles down with the books from the tomb. He casts _Comprehend Languages_ and uses his remaining spell slots to cast _Scholar's Touch_. He uses his Arcanist's Gloves to increase the caster level of two castings by +2. Doing this he uses two 1st level spell slots to read 6 books each, he uses another 1st level spell slot to read another 4 books, and he uses a second level spell slot to read another 4 books for a total of 20 books that day. He uses the time remaining on his _Comprehend Languages_ to study the Drow and Undercommon languages in order to better understand them and possibly learn them.[/SBLOCK]
[SBLOCK=Day 2]Today, Kerlan creates a _Pearl of Power_ that will let him recall a first level spell that he has already cast. Again, it takes him all day to complete his task. At the end of the day he settles in with the books again. Using his _Arcanist's Gloves_, his new _Pearl of Power_, and an extra spell from his _Headband of Intellect_, he uses five 1st level spell slots to cast _Scholar's Touch_ and read 24 books, he also uses two 2nd level spell slots to read 8 books for a total of 32 books that day. That's a 2 day total of 52 books, over a third of them. He also studies the Drow and Undercommon languages.[/SBLOCK]
[SBLOCK=Day 3]Today, Kerlan does basically the same as yesterday. He creates another _Pearl of Power_ and uses it that day. Using _Scholar's Touch_, he reads a total of 36 books that day. His three day total is now 88 books. He also studies Drow and Undercommon.[/SBLOCK]
[SBLOCK=Day 4]Today, Kerlan begins work on an _Empowered Spellshard_ which affects the spell _Kelgore's Firebolt_. It's harder that anything he's made so far so he doesn't finish it that day. He uses _Scholar's Touch_ to read 36 books that day. This gives him a 4 day total of 124 books. He also studies Drow and Undercommon. [/SBLOCK]
[SBLOCK=Day 5]Today, Kerlan completes his work on the _Empowered Spellshard_. Using _Scholar's Touch_ he reads the final 26 books, completing all 150 books in the collection. He also studies Drow and Undercommon. [/SBLOCK]
[SBLOCK=Day 6]Today, Kerlan begins work on a _Healing Belt_. Not having access to the exact spell required, he recruits Tylara to use the Wand of _Cure Serious Wounds_. It's a tricky process for Kerlan but he succeeds. Spellcraft checks for Healing Belt (DC 21) (1d20+14=16, 1d20+14=33, 1d20+14=26, 1d20+14=19, 1d20+14=33) Thanking Tylara he asks if she has anything he could help her with or maybe create for her. He also studies Drow and Undercommon. [/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 1, 2009)

Manny spends as much of the time studying the information on the Underdark and studying the languages Underdark and Drow as he can, using Scholar's Touch and one of the Pearls as he can and as they are available. When he's not able to read he'll help the others with whatever chores will make their time doing 'off study' tasks easier or more efficient.


----------



## Leif (Jun 1, 2009)

I guess Kerlan's and Manny's sheets are up-to-date?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 1, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]I didn't want to update until I knew for sure this was to be our course of action.

I've got it changed on _my_ computer but I'm at work now and can't update the EnWorld sheet until I get home this evening.

Manny's taking 1 rank each in Speak Language: Drow and Speak Language: Underdark, and 6 ranks in Knowledge (Underdark).[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jun 1, 2009)

It's cool, I just didn't know what else to say before.   I'm happy to see that so many are taking advantage of your great language idea, Mowgli.  I think that will be a very handy thing.  You're all going to wind up with some _highly_ skilled pcs when this brief period of study is over. 

Southern Edit:
To be true to my roots, I shouldn't have said, "You're all," I _should_ have put it in true redneck parlance and said, "Y'all're."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 1, 2009)

Aw, shucks!  (Blushes Bright Red)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 2, 2009)

Capizzio's 6 days of scollery persuits:

day one: 
spend time with magus cruz to purchase 2 pearls of speach (1200 gp for the two) <-- [awaiting approval for this before actually spending this money],
try to read animate rope from a scroll
1d20+8=9
failed
read books from the secret libary
Schlor's touch: 15 books + 3 books over the 6 reamining hours: total books for the day: 18

day two
try to read scroll spontanious search
1d20+8=23 
success. write in book (all day) 100 gp spent

day three
read books with schlor's touch (15 books) actual reading of books: 3 books at 6 hours (total for the day: 18, total for time: 36 of 150 books

day four
write scroll: spontanious search 4 times for a cost of 50 gp and 2 xp

day five
read books : 
schlor's touch 
grunt reading
day six
read scroll to write in book: shield bearer
1d20+8=10
failed
reaad books 18 more books for a toatal of 54 books

recalculation note: 3 1/3 hours per book


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jun 2, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> Schlor's touch: 15 books + 3 books over the 6 reamining hours: total books for the day: 18
> 
> try to read scroll spontanious search
> 1d20+8=23
> success. write in book (all day) 100 gp spent



OOC: Hey Scott, don't forget that you can use your 2nd level spell slots to cast 1st level spells. That will help you finish the books. Also, Leif ruled that scribing spells into the spellbook will only take one hour per spell level. That will also help.


----------



## Leif (Jun 2, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> Capizzio's 6 days of scollery persuits:
> day one:
> spend time with magus cruz to purchase 2 pearls of speach (1200 gp for the two) <-- [awaiting approval for this before actually spending this money]



As previously ruled, no Pearls of Speech are available at this time.  But they can still be crafted I suppose.....


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 2, 2009)

will be  making corrections as per info from post 737 and 738 after work. Kerlin: is the second level swap a 1 for 1 or 1 second = 2 first? I don't remember it at all.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jun 2, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> Kerlan: is the second level swap a 1 for 1 or 1 second = 2 first? I don't remember it at all.



OOC: You can put one 1st level spell in a 2nd level slot. 







			
				SRD said:
			
		

> A spellcaster always has the option to fill a higher-level spell slot with a lower-level spell.



OOC: Also, you can borrow my 2 Pearls of Power after I have read all the books. I only need them for the first 4 days. In fact anyone can borrow them. Or, I could make you one. By the way, no one told me if they wanted any items made.


----------



## Leif (Jun 2, 2009)

DeWar, to answer your question a little more, putting a lower level spell in a higher level slot is a 1:1 trade.  One first level spell still fills a third level slot completely, even though it takes only one-third as much space in a spellbook to scribe.  

[sblock=Pages in SpellBook]I guess the words necessary for scribing higher level spells are inordinately long and complicated, or require complex symbols and diagrams or something.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 2, 2009)

I wasn't talking about converting scribed scrolls, i was talking about exchanging a first level spell cast in leu of a higher spell slot. Ie: Capi can cast 2 level 2 spells per day. how many level one spells could he cast in the place of those second level spells

as per  this post


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 2, 2009)

updated 6 days of work: (work in progress)



Scott DeWar said:


> Capizzio's 6 days of scollery persuits:
> 
> day one:
> [sblock]
> ...




as of right now it would take 20 days to read 500 hours of books (150 at 2.5 hours per day with comp lang.) Will put off this project und another day.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 2, 2009)

*Manny*

Manny voices the opinion that as the group is on extended leave and under express directions to explore the area and learn (sort of a long field placement) we should spend as much time as we need to get our background information straight before we proceed.

"Really, what's the hurry? These doors have been here for a while now. They'll be here for a while longer. Knowledge is a weapon, forewarned is fore-armed, and all that such stuff. And the few things I've heard about the Underdark in my years of lurking around the Academy tell me that I do _not_ want to go in there unprepared. So, pass around the Pearls of Power, use those Scholar's Touch spells we worked so hard on, hunker down and learn!"

_Oh, these short lived races . . . always in such a rush!_


----------



## Leif (Jun 3, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> Manny voices the opinion that as the group is on extended leave and under express directions to explore the area and learn (sort of a long field placement) we should spend as much time as we need to get our background information straight before we proceed.
> 
> "Really, what's the hurry? These doors have been here for a while now. They'll be here for a while longer. Knowledge is a weapon, forewarned is fore-armed, and all that such stuff. And the few things I've heard about the Underdark in my years of lurking around the Academy tell me that I do _not_ want to go in there unprepared. So, pass around the Pearls of Power, use those Scholar's Touch spells we worked so hard on, hunker down and learn!"
> 
> _Oh, these short lived races . . . always in such a rush!_



Excellent points, all! 


Scott DeWar said:


> I wasn't talking about converting scribed scrolls, i was talking about exchanging a first level spell cast in leu of a higher spell slot. Ie: Capi can cast 2 level 2 spells per day. how many level one spells could he cast in the place of those second level spells
> 
> as per  this post



As far as casting is concerned, it's just a 1 for 1 trade off, like I said before.  A second level spell slot can be used to prepare ONE first level spell, or one second level spell.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 3, 2009)

Leif said:


> As far as casting is concerned, it's just a 1 for 1 trade off, like I said before.  A second level spell slot can be used to prepare ONE first level spell, or one second level spell.












*OOC:*



Thank you. I will now take this discussion further into the Ooc thread....







updated 8 days of work: (work in progress)

Capizzio's 8 days of sKolleree persoots:

(special note: all spellcraft checks will succeed as the benevelance of the dm has far exceeded what I deserve, and I will gratefully accept his unending kindness)

day one: 
[sblock]
cast comp language and schlor's touch for 20 books to be read
3 hrs and 52 mins

take lunch

try to read animate rope from a scroll
1d20+8=9
(1 hour) 100 gp (wrote in book)

try to read scroll spontanious search
1d20+8=23 
success. write in book (1 hour) 100 gp spent

try to read Instant search from scroll
1d20+8=14
(1 hour) 100 gp (wrote in book)

try to read mage armor
1d20+8=12
(1 hour) 100 gp (wrote in book)[/sblock]

day two

[sblock]
cast comp language and schlor's touch for 20 books to be read
3 hrs and 52 mins (total read: 40 books)

take lunch

try to read Burning hands
1d20+8=15
 (1 hour)

try to read Deep breath
1d20+8=25
success (1 hour, 100 gp)

try to read scroll Ecto plasmic armor
1d20+8=9
failed (1 hour)

try to read scroll Critical strike
1d20+8=10
 (1 hour) 100 gp (wrote in book)
[/sblock]

day three

[sblock]
cast comp language and schlor's touch for 20 books to be read
3 hrs and 52 mins (total read: 60 books)

take lunch
write scroll: spontanious search 4 times for a total cost of 50 gp and 2 xp
(4 hours)
[/sblock]

day four

[sblock]
cast comp language and schlor's touch for 20 books to be read
3 hrs and 52 mins (total read: 80 books)

take lunch

write the following spells from scrolls:
Endure Elements (100 gp, 1 hour)
Fist of Stone  (100 gp, 1 hour)
Guiding shot (100 Gp, 1 hour)
Mount (100 gp, 1 hour)
[/sblock]

day five
[sblock]
cast comp language and schlor's touch for 20 books to be read
3 hrs and 52 mins (total read: 100 books)

take lunch

read scroll to write in book: shield bearer
1d20+8=10
(1 hour)

other reading done:

Night Shield (100 gp, 1 Hour)
Shocking Grasp ( 100 gp, 1 hour)
Sniper’s Shot (100 gp, 1 hour)
[/sblock]

day six
[sblock]
cast comp language and schlor's touch for 20 books to be read
3 hrs and 52 mins (total read:120 books)

take lunch

True Strike (100 gp, 1 hour)
Wings of the sea ( 100 gp, 1 hour)

Scribe scrolls:
Comp Lang X2 at cl 5 (2 hours, 250 gp)
[/sblock]

day 7 
[sblock]
cast comp language and schlor's touch for 20 books to be read
3 hrs and 52 mins 9total read: 140 books)

take lunch

Scribe Scrolls:
Identify X 3 ( 3 pearls, 75 gp, 3 hours)
1 hour of relaxation and meditation
[/sblock]


day 8
[sblock]
cast comp language and schlor's touch for 10 books to be read
3 hrs and 5x mins (total read: 150 books!!!)

take lunch
drink wine and just chat with Boris, maybe play checkers with him, or something
[/sblock]

Day 9 +: cast comp lang on manny or someone to the total of 250 minutes of comprehension

(5 castings at 50 mins each)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 4, 2009)

*Manny*

Oops - never mind.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 5, 2009)

Leif said:


> edit: Sorry, even Scotley only has one mind! ]




A rank in undercommon and one in the language of the Drow seems appropriate along with the 6 ranks in knowledge: underdark. 

It should be noted that I am often of two minds about things.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jun 5, 2009)

At some point during the downtime, Kerlan goes down into Boris's cellar and casts _Arcane Lock_ on the door to the Underdark.

OOC: Are we waiting for anything or can we move on? Are all books read, spells scribed, items crafted?


----------



## Leif (Jun 5, 2009)

OOC:  Good call, on the Arcane Lock!    I dunno about the other thing.  I've just been waiting for everybody to do all their bookkeeping and to make the necessary updates.  And.... I'm also waiting for you Wizards to tell me which challenge you are going to tackle next!  Let's see -- You've still got the White Fist Orcs that you've heard tell of, but not actually run across, a big ol' Underdark to play in that you've just been reading about, and you've found some information left behind by a mysterious wizard named Larin Karr.  And.... Oh, I'm sure you can find lots more good stuff to occupy your time, if you just put your mids to it!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 6, 2009)

When noone is looking, Capizzio sneaks down to lock the door with the chains and lock that had been down there to begin with.









*OOC:*


 not taht would keep any good wizard at bay.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jun 6, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> When noone is looking, Capizzio sneaks down to lock the door with the chains and lock that had been down there to begin with.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OOC: Well _Knock_ only takes care of two things keeping a door closed. The door is barred, locked, and _Arcane Locked_, giving us three protections.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 6, 2009)

*Tylara*

Tossing aside yet another dusty tome on the differences in strains of cave lichen found in the Underdark, Tylara laments, "I've had enough reading. I say we go chase down the White Fist Orcs. That's a credible threat to the peace of this tranquil valley."


----------



## Leif (Jun 6, 2009)

OOC:  Ahhh!  The feisty elf wench wants some action, eh??  Are we through with our studies yet, with all of the new info recorded on all of the character sheets?


----------



## Scotley (Jun 6, 2009)

OOC: Ready!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 6, 2009)

*OOC:*


 should we get some sort of charter from the duke to allow us free rein to hunt white fist orcs first?


----------



## Leif (Jun 6, 2009)

ooc:  Good thought!  There might be more gold in that course of action, too.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 8, 2009)

"Aye, let's go hunt some orcs." Xavier replies, his eyes red and strained from the days of reading, testing even his patience.


----------



## Leif (Jun 8, 2009)

OOC:  Just let me know what you're doing, where you're going, and to whom you're talking!


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jun 8, 2009)

"Yes, but first we need information. I suggest we go talk to Magus Crus and see what he knows, then go to Lord Kyle any more details that his scouts may have." Kerlan gets up and heads to wherever Crus is at the Inn, making sure the others are following.


----------



## Leif (Jun 8, 2009)

*Magus Crus*

Kerlan first checks the common room.  Seeing Kerlan looking for someone, a waitress/barmaid figures who he might be seeking, and points to the ceiling.  "He's up in his room.  Had lunch sent up about half an hour ago."

When Kerlan gets up to the Magus's room, he finds the door open, invitingly.  When he enters, he sees the Magus reclining on the settee, the remains of his recent meal on a plate on the table, and picking his teeth.  "Ah, my good Kerlan!  And what can I do you for today," he says with a wink.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 8, 2009)

Capizzio is following behind Kerlin being as stealty as possible in his steps, but not hiding at all. when Kerlin reaches the open door and the voice of Magus crus is heard, Cappi will clear his throat, just to let them know he is there.


----------



## Leif (Jun 8, 2009)

*Magus Crus*

"Yes, come in, come in, Capizzio.  No need to  be coughing up phlegm on the floor out lthere, I've known bull elephants to make quieter approaches than that." 

OOC:  Capizzio isn't too hurt, because he knows he was being pretty danged sneaky.  Hmm, maybe the old geezer has his hearing aids turned WAYYY up or something?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 8, 2009)

Capizzio steps in grinning from ear to ear.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jun 8, 2009)

Kerlan smiles back. "Good day Magus. We have just finished with the preparations for out next expedition. We plan to help Lord Kyle with the White Fist Orcs. We have scribed some spells, made some magical items, and we have read a large collection of books about the Underdark that we found behind that door in the cellar. Do you have any information about the White Fist Orcs or the area they may be in?" Kerlan also tells him everything they have learned about the orcs, including their dealings with the Hobgoblins at the keep and the Underdark entrance there.


----------



## Leif (Jun 8, 2009)

*Magus Crus*

"Ahh, that is good, Kerlan, I am sure that the people of Pembrose will be very grateful for this help. The White Fist Orcs, if my information is correct, and I have no reason to doubt that it is, make their lair fairly deep within the Gaskar Hills to the south of the Quail River, somewhere on the order of 20-25 miles to the southeast of Pembrose.  Sadly, I do not have more intelligence to give to you about these villains.  Although, I will tell you that I have heard stories that there is a wicked priest who lives in a small warren of caves not too far from the White Fist Orcs in the Gaskar Hills.  Evil little halfling he is, priest of Nergal.  Take care if you run across him, for I understand that he has a number of pet worgs.  Nasty beasts those!"


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jun 9, 2009)

Leif said:


> "Sadly, I do not have more intelligence to give to you about these villains."



"That's OK Magus. I'm sure that Lord Kyle will have more information, and when we get closer we may be able to find out more for ourselves." Kerlan reaches into his Haversack and pulls out a couple of random books from their new collection as well at the Journal. "We are not quite sure what to do with the books we found. There are 150 in all and we considered taking it back to the Academy. Also, we found this Journal that appears to have been made by Larin Karr. The collection must have been his as well." Kerlan shows the books and journal to the Magus.


----------



## Leif (Jun 9, 2009)

*Magus Crus*

The Magus perks right up when you show him the books.  "Oh, indeed!  Fascinating.  Yes, I'm sure that the faculty at Whirtlestaff's would be most grateful to receive these for the library.  Old Richard will be beside himself with glee!  I'm sure that they will give you fair compensation for the gift as well,"  the Magus winks at Kerlan.

OOC:  You know that he is referring to the Chief Librarian at Whirtlestaff's, Richard Whitewash, who is a Bard of considerable power.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jun 9, 2009)

"What do you think about the journal."


----------



## Leif (Jun 9, 2009)

*Magus Crus*

"Why nothing, yet.  I'll want to study that in more detail, if you will permit me to do so."


----------



## renau1g (Jun 9, 2009)

Xavier waits downstairs sipping an herbal tea, spiked with some _dwarven spirits_, toasting the others who are dealing with the details while he enjoys what will be his lat civilized meal in a while. The thought of battling orcs entertained the young human, after the exhiliration of the assault on the hobgoblins, who are much smarter, but weaker foes, the thought of dealing with the brutish orcs to test out his newly scribed spells made him smile evilly. They will not know what hit them, he almost felt bad for the creatures...almost.

[sblock=Leif]
Xavier is falling into the trap that's so easy for spellcasters to fall into, overconfidence. This will be fun 
[/sblock]


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jun 9, 2009)

"Of course, of course. That's not a problem. Also, if you would like to look at any of the other books we can leave them here with you." Kerlan hands over the Journal, as well as any of the books he might want, even all of them if he so desires. "I believe we shall take our leave now and go see Lord Kyle. Until later Magus." Kerlan gives his farewells to Crus and leaves to see Lord Kyle along with the others, when they are ready.


----------



## Leif (Jun 9, 2009)

renau1g said:


> [sblock=Leif]
> Xavier is falling into the trap that's so easy for spellcasters to fall into, overconfidence. This will be fun
> [/sblock]



[sblock=renau1g]You're telling me!!!  I'm going to love showing you whole new definitions of "fun"!! [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jun 9, 2009)

*Magus Crus*



KerlanRayne said:


> "Of course, of course. That's not a problem. Also, if you would like to look at any of the other books we can leave them here with you." Kerlan hands over the Journal, as well as any of the books he might want, even all of them if he so desires. "I believe we shall take our leave now and go see Lord Kyle. Until later Magus." Kerlan gives his farewells to Crus and leaves to see Lord Kyle along with the others, when they are ready.



"Thank you once again, Kerlan, but just the journal should be sufficient to occupy my time.  If you have no objection, I'll take charge of the remaining books to have them transported to Whirtlestaff's.  Oh, yes, and what do you expect to receive in return for this most generous donation?  Gold?  Tuition Waivers?  Spells?  Items of Power, perhaps?"


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jun 9, 2009)

Leif said:


> "If you have no objection, I'll take charge of the remaining books to have them transported to Whirtlestaff's.  Oh, yes, and what do you expect to receive in return for this most generous donation?  Gold?  Tuition Waivers?  Spells?  Items of Power, perhaps?"



"Sure, that would be fine. I spent many an hour in that library. Could you please send my regards to Whitewash for me? As for any kind of compensation, I think whatever the school believes is best would be fine with me." Kerlan begins emptying out the books from his Haversack and whoever else has the rest will follow suit. "Now off to Lord Kyle. Until next time." Kerlan smiles and heads out the door. Along with the others, he heads down to see Lord Kyle.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 9, 2009)

As Capizzio sees Kerlin emptyieing out his haversack of books on the underdark, he does likewise. "now magus, it is best to have a full understanding of such places like the underdark, for you never know when the denizens from such a place may issue forth and plague the lands of the sun sunlit skys.Also, I just though of this...I wonder if the writer may have some sort of secret pages in his journal?...." he then takes his leave and heads to the table where Xavier is and starts in on his last civilized meal at Boris' .


----------



## Scotley (Jun 9, 2009)

*Tylara*

Restless from her studies, Tylara lets the others talk with the Magus while she stays in the common room. She is eager to get moving and see Lord Kyle.


----------



## Leif (Jun 9, 2009)

OOC: If there are no objections, then, we'll jump ahead to to your Audience with Lord Kyle. 

IC:  The wizard's are shown into the same office as last time, and Lord Kyle says, "Good to see you Wizards again!  What can I do for you?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 9, 2009)

"It is what we can do for you mi'lord."


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jun 9, 2009)

"We have completed out preparations and have done some research. We are now ready to go after the Whitefist Orcs as we had previously discussed. What information do you have about their whereabouts, numbers, etc."


----------



## Leif (Jun 10, 2009)

*Lord Kyle*

To Capizzio, Lord Kyle simply rolls his eyes and says, "Indeed, sir?" and stifles a yawn.

To Kerlan, Lord Kyle says, "I don't believe that there are very many of the White Fist band, I would estimate maybe 3 dozen counting females and children.  They have only recently entered the Valley, I believe.  At least, that is what I surmise, because I had never heard reports of trouble concerning them before relatively recently.  Now, if you want to do some _real_ orc hunting, perhaps I can put you onto the Crushed Skull Band!"


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jun 10, 2009)

"Ah, yes. We had heard about both tribes of Orcs and I seem to have been thinking of the wrong one. Please, what information do you have about the Crushed Skull orcs?" 

OOC: Torbin said the White Fist orcs were talked about a lot at the keep but the letter was for the Crushed Skull orcs. I got them mixed up.


----------



## Leif (Jun 10, 2009)

*Lord Kyle*



KerlanRayne said:


> "Ah, yes. We had heard about both tribes of Orcs and I seem to have been thinking of the wrong one. Please, what information do you have about the Crushed Skull orcs?"
> 
> OOC: Torbin said the White Fist orcs were talked about a lot at the keep but the letter was for the Crushed Skull orcs. I got them mixed up.



"I only know that they are a larger and more fierce band of orcs than the White Fist.  As I understand it, they live in the Underdark and spend most of their time there.  We are not certain of the precise location of their lair."


----------



## renau1g (Jun 10, 2009)

"Hmmm.... maybe all that reading wasn't for nothing" Xavier whispers to Franscheska.

"Have they been threatening the valley m'lord?" Xavier asks.


----------



## Leif (Jun 10, 2009)

*Lord Kyle*



renau1g said:


> "Have they been threatening the valley m'lord?" Xavier asks.



"Oh, just about what would be expected from your average good-sized band of blood-drinking villains!  Oh, not so much, I suppose, just the occasional nighttime raid, mostly against outlying farmsteads, but over the last couple of months, the raids by the Crushed Skull Orcs have been becoming more and more frequent and the damage correspondingly greater.  Still, you might possibly do well to...um...'warm-up,' as it were, on the White Fist."


----------



## renau1g (Jun 10, 2009)

"Yes, hopefully we can determine the tactics of the brutes before we meet the larger force in combat" Xavier replies


----------



## Leif (Jun 10, 2009)

*Lord Kyle*

"That is certainly good thinking, Young Wizard."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 11, 2009)

Capizzio finds himself being insulted and simply remains silent


----------



## Scotley (Jun 12, 2009)

*Tylara*

"M'Lord, Can we presume then from your comments that we have your blessing to seek out and eliminate the threat these bands of Orcs represent? And on a related note is there any financial reward for doing so?"


----------



## Leif (Jun 12, 2009)

*Lord Kyle*

"Yes, of course you have my blessing.   Will there be anything else then, gentlemen?  If not you can show yourselves out."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 12, 2009)

Capizzio nods his head to Tylara to give his approval.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jun 12, 2009)

EDIT: Offer rescinded.


----------



## Leif (Jun 12, 2009)

KerlanRayne said:


> Kerlan give Lord Kyle a confused look. He thinks a moment before responding. "My lord, you summarily rejected such an offer when we were negotiating payment for retaking the keep. You stated that it was a bloodthirsty deed. What has changed that would have you turn to such a course of action?"
> 
> OOC: This statement is going from his precious conversation. OOC: If you want me to ignore the inconsistency, I can just edit this post.



Offending post edited. 

[sblock=Kerlan]Post 792 is HORRIBLY inconsistent now that I have edited Lord Kyle's remark.  I know you hate inconsistency, so you'd better change it![/sblock]


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jun 12, 2009)

Leif said:


> OOC:  Don't bother editing unless you just want to.  I was just trying to give you guys a bonus.  But, hey, if you want consistency instead, I can sure do that, too!  If you look a gift horse in the mouth, don't be surprised if you find a few cavities!



OOC: You don't have to change it. I just wanted you to know it wasn't unnoticed. Just give some quick explanation and we'll just move on. No problem.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 13, 2009)

"My thanks for your time today, perhaps after we summarily dispatch the offending orcs we can discuss payment upon our return." Xavier replies.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jun 13, 2009)

Leif said:


> Offending post edited.



OOC: You didn't have to edit it. It's not the deal that bothered Kerlan, he was just curious about the change of heart. If he just said something like "times are getting tougher and the monsters are getting worse" or something like that, Kerlan would have accepted it.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 13, 2009)

*Tylara*

Knowing a dismissal when she hears one, Tylara turns on her heel and makes her way out. "Shall we make plans to leave immediately?"


----------



## Leif (Jun 13, 2009)

[sblock=KerlanRayne]







KerlanRayne said:


> OOC: You didn't have to edit it. It's not the deal that bothered Kerlan, he was just curious about the change of heart. If he just said something like "times are getting tougher and the monsters are getting worse" or something like that, Kerlan would have accepted it.



I know very well what I 'don't have to do,' thank you very much.  The situation will remain as currently posted for Lord Kyle.  You are expected to edit Kerlan's posts to restore full consistency as soon as possible.  End of discussion.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 13, 2009)

Capizzio follows after Tylara


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jun 13, 2009)

[sblock=KerlanRayne]







Leif said:


> I know very well what I 'don't have to do,' thank you very much.  The situation will remain as currently posted for Lord Kyle.  You are expected to edit Kerlan's posts to restore full consistency as soon as possible.  End of discussion.



OOC: First of all, I am VERY Sorry. I seem to have annoyed and frustrated you, which was not my intention. It seemed like you were changing the post to make me feel better, but all I was trying to do was assure you that I didn't have a problem with how you were handling it. I don't hate inconsistency but I didn't know if it was intentional in order to make things easier, or you just didn't remember the initial encounter. Once again I am VERY sorry. 

I will now move on with the game. [/sblock]"Wait. As this letter indicates, the Crushed Skull Orcs are planning on raiding human settlements more aggressively soon. Will there be any kind of payment or reward associated with defeating this tribe, or the White Fist Orcs that you have pointed us towards?"


----------



## Leif (Jun 14, 2009)

*Lord Kyle*



KerlanRayne said:


> [sblock=KerlanRayne]OOC: First of all, I am VERY Sorry. I seem to have annoyed and frustrated you, which was not my intention. It seemed like you were changing the post to make me feel better, but all I was trying to do was assure you that I didn't have a problem with how you were handling it. I don't hate inconsistency but I didn't know if it was intentional in order to make things easier, or you just didn't remember the initial encounter. Once again I am VERY sorry. I will now move on with the game. [/sblock]



[sblock=KerlanRayne, OOC]Not a major deal.  Don't worry about it.[/sblock]



KerlanRayne said:


> "Wait. As this letter indicates, the Crushed Skull Orcs are planning on raiding human settlements more aggressively soon. Will there be any kind of payment or reward associated with defeating this tribe, or the White Fist Orcs that you have pointed us towards?"



Lord Kyle says, "Hmm, the White Fist Band is too far removed from Pembrose for me to offer a reward for their defeat by myself.  But, as I understand it, they are located somewhere between Pembrose and Twain.  Perhaps I can convince my younger brother, Taylor,  the Overseer of Twain and the Thorfax Mines, to make a contribution toward the defeat of the White Fist Band.  I will see if something can't be arranged, but I warn you that it may be a more modest reward than you hope for."


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jun 14, 2009)

[SBLOCK=Leif, OOC]







Leif said:


> Not a major deal.  Don't worry about it.



OOC: Well I feel like I opened my big mouth and talked our way out of a big reward. Oh well, easy come, easy go. Sorry guys. (and girls)[/SBLOCK]"Ah, your brother. We heard about him on our visit to Twain, but we were not introduced. We will have to go see him when we return there. If the White Fist Orcs are near Twain, does that mean that the Crushed Skull Orcs are in the same area?"


----------



## Leif (Jun 14, 2009)

*Lord Kyle*



KerlanRayne said:


> [SBLOCK=Leif, OOC]OOC: Well I feel like I opened my big mouth and talked our way out of a big reward. Oh well, easy come, easy go. Sorry guys. (and girls)[/SBLOCK]



[sblock=Kerlan]Nah, maybe not. [/sblock]


KerlanRayne said:


> "Ah, your brother. We heard about him on our visit to Twain, but we were not introduced. We will have to go see him when we return there. If the White Fist Orcs are near Twain, does that mean that the Crushed Skull Orcs are in the same area?"



"The White Fist Orcs are not exactly near Twain, their den is located in the Gaskar Hills somewhere between Pembrose and Twain, I believe it to be roughly in the middle.  At least these villains have been known to trouble both the outlying farmers of Pembrose and also those of Twain, on occasion.  I'm not precisely sure where the Crushed Skull Orcs make their home.  I have heard of them and their fearsome reputation.  My sources indicate that their tribal lair is secreted far below Quail Valley in the Great Underdark.  It is for that very reason that they seem, in my estimation, to be the fiercer of the two bands of monstrous villains.  I believe that something dreadful happens to an orc when he is able to live out his life always sheltered from even the merest glimpse of starlight or moonlight.  It seems to make them burn all the more with that bloodlust that is so common among their kind."


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jun 14, 2009)

"Is there anyone who might have more precise locations for the two tribes?"


----------



## Leif (Jun 14, 2009)

*Lord Kyle*



KerlanRayne said:


> "Is there anyone who might have more precise locations for the two tribes?"



"I suppose that our local erstwhile rangers, Borden and Garsen Minx, might know more that I do about that.  I'm not certain that they would know the route to the Crushed Skull Orcs, because, as rangers, they spend most of their time above ground in the Forest of Nin, but I feel relatively certain that they will also know how to locate the White Fist Orcs.  The Minx brothers are twins who live in a log cabin just north of Pembrose."


----------



## Scotley (Jun 14, 2009)

*Tylara*

Holding up near the door as the discussions continue, Tylara takes careful mental notes of the information revealed. For now she keeps her own council and awaits the others.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jun 15, 2009)

"Minx brothers. Yes, thank you very much. We will get directions from your aide and let you get back to your business. Thank you, your lordship, and have a pleasant day." Upon saying this, Kerlan gives a slight bow of farewell and takes his leave, along with the others. He gets directions from the aide and they all return to the Inn in order to prepare for the trip.


----------



## Leif (Jun 15, 2009)

*Lord Kyle's Aide*



KerlanRayne said:


> "Minx brothers. Yes, thank you very much. We will get directions from your aide and let you get back to your business. Thank you, your lordship, and have a pleasant day." Upon saying this, Kerlan gives a slight bow of farewell and takes his leave, along with the others. He gets directions from the aide and they all return to the Inn in order to prepare for the trip.



Ironically, Kerlan learns that the Minx Brother's live just a short distance  to the north of the clearing where the wizard's spent their first night in the woods, way back when they were first on their way to meet Magus Crus. (Well, relatively speaking that is, it's about 7 miles away.)


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jun 15, 2009)

Leif said:


> "Ohh, pshaw!!  That's hardly a fair price!  I'll not have you going all over town saying, 'Oh, that Tinker, he's a no good cheater, he is!  Why, he practically stole a spell from me!'  No, that will _never_ do.  I just have two items that I'd like to know a bit more about, so, how about, say, 125 gp for each of them?  Can you live with that?  Oh, all right, 150 gp each?"
> OOC: I'm turning over a new leaf!  Gone are the days of needy wizards!



While the others prepare for the trip, Kerlan goes down to the shop and identifies a couple of items for the Bard that owns the place. It only takes him a few minutes. Do you want to let me know what the items are or just give me the money?


----------



## Leif (Jun 15, 2009)

*Kerlan Rayne*

You assume that Tinker has that much cash in his possession currently, that he is willing to part with it, and that he has more items to _identify_.  These are all far from foregone conclusions.  But, I'm feeling generous just now, so Tinker will pay Kerlan 125 gp to identify one item.  It turns out to be a _Wand of Detect Secret Doors_ with fifteen charges remaining.  

Oh, and Tinker also tells Kerlan that he only has the money right now because he was able to sell a mysterious key (that appeared to be made from a diamond) to Regis Baum recently. You know that name, because it is prominently emblazoned on the sign of a nearby shop:  Regis Baum's Fine Wines.

OOC:  note that the module specifically speaks of how "greedy and self-serving" Tinker is, too, so this will probably not happen again, unless you have something to offer him in exchange.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 15, 2009)

After the conversation with lord kyle, Capizzio takes a detour to the general store to purchase some trail rations, aas the others were eventually munched into oblivion.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 15, 2009)

*Manny*

Prepared for the journey and (he hopes) for the fight against the Orcs, Manny joins his friends and fellow students as they gather.


----------



## Leif (Jun 15, 2009)

*Pembrose*

Taking their leave of Lord Kyle, the wizards move around Pembrose, just enjoying the town, picking up some needed supplies, getting a quick nosh from a street vendor of Pembrosian delicacies. (Pig's knuckle sandwiches, groat nipple salad, etc.)


----------



## renau1g (Jun 15, 2009)

"There isn't anything better than street meat is there?" Xavier says sarcastically as he inspects the dubious food.

He's anxious to embark and meet up with these rangers, the Minx brothers, and remove the orcish threat.

[sblock=OOC]
Xavier obviously hasn't drank enough to enjoy street meat 
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jun 15, 2009)

Xavier finds, to his great and pleasant surprise, that the dishes are easier on the tongue and the stomach than their names are on the ear.  [Being from Canada, I doubt whether you ever (got to see/were subjected to watching) the Beverly Hillbillies, eh, Ryan?  If you did, then you know about the extremely dubious names for granny's "vittles."  But, ask yourself, if they tasted as bad as they sounded, then how in the world did Jethro get so big?]


----------



## Scotley (Jun 15, 2009)

*Tylara*

The elf's mood improves as the leave the town behind and venture into the wild. She keeps a sharp eye out for trouble as they journey to meet the rangers.


----------



## Leif (Jun 15, 2009)

OOC:  Everybody did get all the rations, equipment, and things that are needed, right?  I fully intended to encourage that while you were in town, and I hope that you took advantage of the opportunity. 

[rations, rope, poles, ink, pens, etc.]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 16, 2009)

*OOC:*


 I did


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jun 16, 2009)

Leif said:


> You assume that Tinker has that much cash in his possession currently, that he is willing to part with it, and that he has more items to _identify_.  These are all far from foregone conclusions.



OOC: I assumed them to be true because he told me they were true. Looks like the deal fell through though. 







Leif said:


> Oh, and Tinker also tells Kerlan that he only has the money right now because he was able to sell a mysterious key (that appeared to be made from a diamond) to Regis Baum recently. You know that name, because it is prominently emblazoned on the sign of a nearby shop:  Regis Baum's Fine Wines.



Now this is very interesting. Kerlan files this away for future investigation. 

Kerlan is prepared for the journey. "Let's go."


----------



## Scotley (Jun 16, 2009)

OOC: Who needs rations when we've got pig's knuckle sandwiches?


----------



## Leif (Jun 16, 2009)

The pig's knuckle vendor favors Tylara with the most winning smile possible (considering that he only has four teeth) and holds out an enormous JUMBO sandwich for the elven lass.  "Here y'are, lassie!  With my compliments!"

OOC:  I know, I know, your comment was ooc, but evidenly this guy has taken quite a shine to Ty anyway. 

[sblock=KerlanRayne]I hope you're beginning to get the idea that Tinker the Gnome [of Tinker's Trinkets] may not be the most reliable source of information, and, in fact, may quite often be totally full of it![/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 16, 2009)

Capizzio turns down the opertunity at the food from the vendor. his days as an orphan recalling some the the more dubious meals he has dined on. Rations are the definate prefrence here.
"lets go!"


----------



## Leif (Jun 16, 2009)

*Calling Upon the Brothers Minx*

OOC:  The last time you jouneyed to the east from Pembrose, you booked passage on a boat.  What's the preferred method of travel this time?


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jun 16, 2009)

Leif said:


> OOC:  The last time you jouneyed to the east from Pembrose, you booked passage on a boat.  What's the preferred method of travel this time?



OOC: You said they were near where we fought the Ogres, right? Which was on the first night of the six day trip, right?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 17, 2009)

*OOC:*


 not to mention that they are down river from where we are now?


----------



## Leif (Jun 17, 2009)

KerlanRayne said:


> OOC: You said they were near where we fought the Ogres, right? Which was on the first night of the six day trip, right?



That is correct, yes.  Sort of -- that's the point where you must leave the river anyway and head into the woods.  But it's not too far.


Scott DeWar said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> not to mention that they are down river from where we are now?



they're upriver, actually.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 17, 2009)

OOC: Tylara votes to walk, she's needs to burn off a couple thousand calories of Pig's Knuckle sandwich to maintain her waifish figure.


----------



## Leif (Jun 17, 2009)

OOC:  Good!  I'd hate to  have to try to remember or figure out how much of a fare to charge you for the boat ride.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jun 17, 2009)

OOC: I vote walk as well. We can cover 24 miles in a day. Shouldn't take too long.


----------



## Lou (Jun 17, 2009)

*Francheska Walova (Evoker)*

"You..., you..., you expect me to walk for FIVE days?!?" *sigh* Reviewing her spells. "No fly spell, no summon air elemental spell, hmmm, I guess I'm out of luck....." Frowning. "Perhaps a couple of bottles of spirits to make the journey more forgetful....  What about magic carpets?  No?  Horses?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 17, 2009)

"Magic carpets? a myth. horses? too noisy. they tend to attract things like ogres, whick in turn feed on the horses after they kill them. we are best to walk the nice trek there. I will do us good after this much sitting around and reading."


----------



## Leif (Jun 17, 2009)

OOC:  That Capizzio!  Gotta love 'im!


----------



## renau1g (Jun 17, 2009)

"Come now cousin, surely a walk through the forest would be enjoyed by one of you background" Xavier says with a wink.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 18, 2009)

*Manny*

"I'm ready - let's light this candle!"

When the others indicate their readiness to proceed, Manny will saddle up Kási, prop his spear in the stirrup next to his foot and be ready to go.


----------



## Leif (Jun 18, 2009)

*Travel to the Minx Brothers*

Your travel this first day out from Pembrose is along the north bank of the Quail River.  The trees here are fairly sparse.  In the afternoon, as the day is getting old and the sun is beginning to hang low in the sky, you reach the campsite where you spent your first night in Quail Valley, and you are struck by the flood of memories of that night and all the nights since, which have led you to where you now find yourselves.  As you understand it, the Minx Brothers home is just a short distance to the north of here in the Forest of Nin.  You think that if you pressed onward, you could probably make it there just shortly after dark (maybe an hour?).  Or, you could camp here for the night and greet them in the morning.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 18, 2009)

*Manny*

"Let's press on - I don't see any reason to rough it when we could be enjoying the hospitality of the Minx brothers. Assuming they're hospitable, that is."


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jun 18, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> "Let's press on - I don't see any reason to rough it when we could be enjoying the hospitality of the Minx brothers. Assuming they're hospitable, that is."



"Yes, I say we press on as well. At the very worst we will have to camp near their home, which would likely be more secure than here. See Francheska, no one said it would be five days. We're almost there."


----------



## Leif (Jun 18, 2009)

OOC:  The "Five Days" was from the party's first trip from Pembrose to Twain, when they rode on a boat going upstream.  (And I think that perhaps I had some difficulty with the map scale, too.  )  But, on the good side, they had a ROUSING good time toasting marshmallows and weenies over the campfire!  (Ogre weenies, that is. hehe)


----------



## Leif (Jun 18, 2009)

Because of your familiarity with the terrain and the quality of the road, I'm going to say that you can make 35 miles per day without straining much.  But after one day's march along the river, you will need to strike off due south to get where you're going.  So, from day 2 onward, you won't be on roads and you won't be making nearly as good time.  Soon then, probably about noon on your first day heading south, you'll be entering the Gaskar Hills.  That means slower going, no roads, and increased likelihood of running into, shall we say, other factors that may well cause delays.  For the first part of your southward journey, you'll be following a stream that feeds into the Quail River.  Actually, you can follow that stream all the way to its source without going much out of your way, and, because the terrain is likely to be better along the stream, that's what a little voice tells you that you should probably do.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jun 18, 2009)

OOC: I thought the brothers lived in the forest to the north, not the hills.


----------



## Leif (Jun 18, 2009)

Yes, you're correct, Kerlan.  Unfortunately I became confused making that last post.  Ultimately, I wasn't sure which way you'd be going so I wanted to cover every eventuality.   (You're buying this, aren't you?)  I'm not sure exactly what I was thinking.  Have any ideas?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 18, 2009)

*OOC:*


I reserve the right to refrain from commenting on that statement until at a later time of my own choosing.







Cpizzo travels with nary a word the whole time , munching the rations, being stealty the whole time.(two days rations thus far, right?)


----------



## Leif (Jun 18, 2009)

OOC: 







Scott DeWar said:


> (two days rations thus far, right?)



Works for me.  Cappy may be getting a little thick around the middle if he keeps on putting them away like that! 

IC:  The Wizards disembark from the boat from Pembrose where a stream branches off of the Quail River to the south. Here, they can either strike north to find the Minx Brothers, or they can just take their chances on their own and head south in search of the orcs. 

Since all the bodies of water in this module are named for birds, we'll call this the Swallow Stream.  (Keep your off-color jokes to yourselves, please!  )  The terrain to the north of the river is clear for about half a mile and then the Forest of Nin begins.  To the south, the Gaskar hills start just a mile or two back from the river.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 18, 2009)

"It is truly relaxing being free of the trappings of civilization sometimes, don't you agree cousin? The clean, fresh air is quite enjoyable" Xavier says, as he labours along, cross-country treks not being his forte.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 19, 2009)

*Tylara*

Feeling more at home in the forest than hills, Tylara suggests, "Shall we go north and seek the Minx brothers? The more information we have the easier our mission should be."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 19, 2009)

Capizzio verbalizes complete agreement to tylara.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jun 19, 2009)

"Yes, to the Minx brothers. To see what they can tell us." Kerlan and the others follow the north path to the home of the Minx brothers. 

OOC: Before, you said that we should get there just after dark. In case you forgot.


----------



## Leif (Jun 19, 2009)

OOC-Kerlan:  Thanks!  Yes, you should! Stay tuned for unexpected delays, though!


----------



## Lou (Jun 19, 2009)

*Francheska Walova (Evoker)*



renau1g said:


> "It is truly relaxing being free of the trappings of civilization sometimes, don't you agree cousin? The clean, fresh air is quite enjoyable" Xavier says, as he labours along, cross-country treks not being his forte.




"Oh yes, cousin.  It can be quite fun to be outdoors.  Sometimes."  Francheska grins devilishly.


----------



## Leif (Jun 19, 2009)

*From the Quail River to the Minx Brothers' Place*

Disembarking from the boat on the north side of the Quail River, the wizards make their way to the north along the poorly marked, narrow footpath that they hope will lead them to the home of the Minx Brothers.  Whoever constructed this so-called 'path' evidently didn't intend for Semi-Urban, Cosmopolitan Wizards to be using it.  If there actually are hallmarks of a Ranger Pathway, then this one has them all in spades!  The path is quite frequently crossed by large tree roots that make the footing a bit treacherous to say the least.  Tylara and Francheska  seem to have no trouble at all, either spotting the path or navigating its hazards.  And Xavier is only very slightly less capable in this regard.  Capizzio, Kerlan, and Manny have a bit more trouble, but not too much.  Except when one of you has to help Manny climb over a particularly large rock or tree root!  You complete the first half of the distance from the Quail River to your destination with little difficulty, and no unforeseen ocurrences.  You just hope that the second half of the journey is a boring. 

OOC:  Incidentally, since I pretty much forced you to take this boat ride, we'll say that you found a small pile of coins along the street in Pembrose that, ironically, exactly matched the fee for the ride!  Amazing!!


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jun 20, 2009)

Kerlan continues the journey without complaint. He had been on many similar trips while living on the farm with his family. "This reminds me of searching for mushrooms back at home," he says cheerily.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 20, 2009)

*Tylara*

"Oh, do you think morels might be in season or maybe some fiddlehead ferns, so tastey." She remains wary, but seems to be enjoying her stroll in the woods.


----------



## Leif (Jun 20, 2009)

As soon as Tylara says this, all of  the wizards are taken aback by the loud noise from just up ahead (40') on the trail! A big  monstrosity with a thick coat of feathers and fur, a body and a head like a bear's, with large, round avian eyes crashes into the path, dead ahead.

[initiative please?]

OOC:  Guess I'd better read-up on the grapple rules real quick!   (there's the devil you were looking for, Scotley and DeWar!)

[sblock=DM info!  players keep out!]
Owlbear's initiative = 2
(I rolled it with my spiffy new Chessex dice!) 
[/sblock]


----------



## Lou (Jun 20, 2009)

*Francheska Walova (evoker) HP 24/24 AC 20*

init: 22

Francheska instantly remembers that she didn't cast her armor spell today and now would be a good time to cast it.

[sblock=OOC and rolls]
Casts _Greater Mage Armor = force +6 AC_

[sblock=Spells for today]
Spells per Day
0: 4 + 1 (E): Acid Splash (E); Detect Magic; Detect Magic; Prestidigitation; Read Magic
1: 3 +1 + 1 (E): Forcewave (E); Identify; _Kaupaer's Skittish Nerves_ (E); Magic Missile (E); Shield
2: 2 +1 +1 + 1 (E): _Aganazzar's Scorcher _(fire E); _Fireburst_ (fire E); _Scorching Ray_ (fire E); _See Invisibility; __Whirling Blade_
3: 1 + 1 + 1 (E): Greater Mage Armor; _Scintillating Sphere_ (elec E); _Fireball_ (fire E) 
[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 20, 2009)

1d20+7=14

Though he was expecting something, he was not expecting this monstrosity!


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jun 21, 2009)

Kerlan moves swiftly and casts _Mage Armor_. Initiative (1d20+2=21)[SBLOCK=Kerlan's Current Status]Location: ?
Initiative: 21
HP: 31/31
AC: 17, FF: 15, Touch: 12
F/R/W: +3/+3/+6

*Beguiler Spell Slots Left:*
0th (DC 15): 5
1st (DC 16): 5 4
Spell List: *0th:* Dancing Lights, Daze, Detect Magic, Ghost Sound, Message, Open/close, Read Magic. *1st:* Charm Person, Color Spray, Comprehend Languages, Detect Secret Doors, Disguise Self, Expeditious Retreat, Hypnotism, Mage Armor, Obscuring Mist, Rouse, Silent Image, Sleep, Undetectable Alignment, Whelm.

*Wizard Spells Left:*
0th (DC 15): Launch Bolt, Launch Bolt, Launch Bolt, (Caltrops), (Caltrops), (Caltrops)
1st (DC 16): Fist of Stone, Benign Transposition, Persistent Blade, Shield, (Wall of Smoke), (Kelgore's Fire Bolt), (Kelgore's Fire Bolt)
2nd (DC 17): Alter Self, Flame Dagger, (Web), (Cloud of Knives), (Glitterdust)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Scotley (Jun 21, 2009)

*Tylara*

"It seems I wasn't the only one looking down the trail and thinking 'tastey'". With a brief incantation and a gesture as if she were shaking water from her hand, Tylara calls upon her magic and sends a shard of ice (1d20+8=25) blasting toward the unnatural creature. It strikes to unleash damaging cold (2d8=14) on the creature. Tylara steps off the trail seeking to put a tree or other cover between herself and the foe. 

OOC: Initiative (1d20+2=17) Target needs to make a DC16 fort save or take 2 points  of dex damage.


----------



## Leif (Jun 21, 2009)

*Mid-round update while we wait for Xavier & Manny*

Tylara's missile of ice strikes the hideous owlbear full-force in its matted, stinky, feathery breast, and send shivers through its great bulk.  [OOC:  failed save, but it doesn't seem to have affected the creature appreciably from the dex loss, because its dex was kinda sorry anyway, *shrug*.]

[sblock=Critter/Round status]Owlbear's hp, 52-14=38.  Capizzio is still due an action as  Ty attacks, while Kerlan and Fran cast defensive spells.  Need init for Xavier and Manny.  Hmmm, who does it want to (owl)bearhug?  I guess Tylara is probably the leading candidate, but Francheska has bigger, um, charms?
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jun 21, 2009)

OOC: Yeah, but we mostly have wizard BAB progressions, every little bit of AC I can reduce helps.


----------



## Leif (Jun 21, 2009)

ooc:  true!  You did get him down to his FF AC


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 22, 2009)

*Manny*

Reacting quickly to the sight of the monster, Manny concentrates for a moment and suddenly there are four little brownies in the 'path,' each riding a dog and carrying a tiny little longspear.

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Initiative (1d20+2=21)

Using daily power _Mirror Image_ (3 Images).[/sblock]

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 13/13     AC: 15   AC(T): 14   AC(FF): 13
 Init: +02    ST(F):+02   ST(R):+09    ST(W):+11

  BAB: 01   Grapple:-10

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical
Longspear               +3        1d4+1          20/x3
Morningstar             +0        1d4-2          20/x2
Crossbow (Heavy)        +5        1d6         19-20/x2

Spell Like Abilities (1/Day, Caster Level 01)
    Continual Flame     Protection from Evil
    Dancing Lights      Ventriloquism
    [s]Mirror Image[/s]

Spells (Sorcerer):
    Cantrips (5/5)              First Level (5/5)
    * Daze                      * Mage Armor
    * Light                     * Orb of Fire, Lesser
    * Prestidigitation
    * Resistance

Spells (Wizard):
    Cantrips                    First Level
    * Detect Magic              * Dawnburst
    * Launch Bolt               * Deflect, Lesser
    * Launch Bolt               * Grease
    * Launch Bolt               * Jump
    * Message                   * Whelm
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 22, 2009)

*OOC:*


as i see every one taking an action before the creature, I am guessing that the party has inititive?







Capizzio removes a cross bolt from its quiver and speaks some very fast words. the deadly projectile sails through the air to the creature.

1d20+5=9, 1d8=8

(Probably a miss)


----------



## renau1g (Jun 22, 2009)

[sblock=Init]
Init (1d20+2=16) 
[/sblock]


----------



## Lou (Jun 22, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> as i see every one taking an action before the creature, I am guessing that the party has inititive?




OOC:  While it does look that way now, it was not necessarily so in the beginning.  The early init rolls were very high, so actions were posted to go with the rolls.


----------



## Leif (Jun 24, 2009)

OOC:  I'm back.  You do have the initiative, everyone has acted now except for Xavier and his 'cousin' Francheska.  Oh, and Mowgli, I question whether your _Mirror Image_ ability would be able to reproduce and image of your mount.  Honestly, I think it's just supposed to make copies of you, personally, but we'll let it slide this time only.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jun 24, 2009)

Francheska already acted. She cast _Greater Mage Armor_. We just need Xavier's actions.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 24, 2009)

Seeing Manny's response, Xavier nods and follows suit, conjuring up some illusory copies of himself and preparing for the conflict ahead.

[sblock=OOC]
Cast _Mirror Image_
1d4+1=4 

0 -  Arcane Mark, Ghost Sound*, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand
1st - Mage Armour, Grease, Ray of Clumsiness, Net of Shadows*, Magic Missile
2nd - False Life, Ice Knife, PHANTASMAL ASSAILANTS*, Mirror Image*
3rd - Shadow Binding*, Acid Breath, Invisibilty Sphere*
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jun 24, 2009)

*Owlbear Battle*

The disgusting, smelly creature, confused by the sudden proliferation of its opponents, chooses one of the mounted brownies confronting it to attack.  One of Manny's _mirror images_ winks out of existence.

OOC:  There's really no point in doing a map for this fight, so we'll just proceed without one, ok?


----------



## renau1g (Jun 24, 2009)

Xavier backs away from the owlbear and points his finger at the foe threatening Manny. A green crackling ray bursts forth from his outstretched hand towards the creature.

[sblock=OOC]
Cast _Ray of Clumsiness_
Ranged Touch (1d20+4=14) Dex Damage (1d6+2=6) Hits Touch AC 14, causing a -6 penalty to Dex.

0 -  Arcane Mark, Ghost Sound*, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand
1st - Mage Armour, Grease, Ray of Clumsiness, Net of Shadows*, Magic Missile
2nd - False Life, Ice Knife, PHANTASMAL ASSAILANTS*, Mirror Image*
3rd - Shadow Binding*, Acid Breath, Invisibilty Sphere*
[/sblock]


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jun 24, 2009)

Kerlan casts _Kelgore's Fire Bolt_ (Refl, DC 16) which is empowered by his Spellshard. Damage (4d6=9) x1.5 = 13 damage.

Initiative: 
Francheska: 22
Kerlan: 21
Manny: 21
Tylara: 17
Xavier: 16
Capizzio: 14

Creature: ?[SBLOCK=Kerlan's Current Status]Location: ?
Initiative: 21
HP: 31/31
AC: 17, FF: 15, Touch: 12
F/R/W: +3/+3/+6

*Beguiler Spell Slots Left:*
0th (DC 15): 5
1st (DC 16): 5 4
Spell List: *0th:* Dancing Lights, Daze, Detect Magic, Ghost Sound, Message, Open/close, Read Magic. *1st:* Charm Person, Color Spray, Comprehend Languages, Detect Secret Doors, Disguise Self, Expeditious Retreat, Hypnotism, Mage Armor, Obscuring Mist, Rouse, Silent Image, Sleep, Undetectable Alignment, Whelm.

*Wizard Spells Left:*
0th (DC 15): Launch Bolt, Launch Bolt, Launch Bolt, (Caltrops), (Caltrops), (Caltrops)
1st (DC 16): Fist of Stone, Benign Transposition, Persistent Blade, Shield, (Wall of Smoke), (Kelgore's Fire Bolt), (Kelgore's Fire Bolt)
2nd (DC 17): Alter Self, Flame Dagger, (Web), (Cloud of Knives), (Glitterdust)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 24, 2009)

*Manny*

Whirling Kási to face the lumbering foe, Manny screams a triumphant battle cry and stabs out with his longspear. The broadhead blade of the spear pierces deep into the owlbear's thigh, and blood gushes forth.

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Attack with LongSpear: (1d20+3=23) To Hit for (1d4+1=4) Damage.
(Crit Confirm was a Natural One)[/sblock]

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 13/13     AC: 15   AC(T): 14   AC(FF): 13
 Init: +02    ST(F):+02   ST(R):+09    ST(W):+11

  BAB: 01   Grapple:-10

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical
Longspear               +3        1d4+1          20/x3
Morningstar             +0        1d4-2          20/x2
Crossbow (Heavy)        +5        1d6         19-20/x2

Spell Like Abilities (1/Day, Caster Level 01)
    Continual Flame     Protection from Evil
    Dancing Lights      Ventriloquism
    [s]Mirror Image[/s]

Spells (Sorcerer):
    Cantrips (5/5)              First Level (5/5)
    * Daze                      * Mage Armor
    * Light                     * Orb of Fire, Lesser
    * Prestidigitation
    * Resistance

Spells (Wizard):
    Cantrips                    First Level
    * Detect Magic              * Dawnburst
    * Launch Bolt               * Deflect, Lesser
    * Launch Bolt               * Grease
    * Launch Bolt               * Jump
    * Message                   * Whelm
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jun 24, 2009)

Initiative:
Francheska: 22
Kerlan: 21
Manny: 21
Tylara: 17
Xavier: 16
Capizzio: 14
Owlbear: 1

[sblock=Opponent Status]
Owlbear's hp, 52-14=38-13=25-4=21
Dex now 4 (init. now = 1)
AC now 11
[/sblock]

Francheska, Capizzio, Tylara still to act this round, and the owlbear, of course.  Note, the owlbear's AC is still 14 for Fran and Ty this round because they act before Xavier.  Capizzio, however, gets to reap the full benefit of Xavier's attack this round.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 24, 2009)

Cappizio does not want to be upstaged by Manny so he taies a stab at the phisical attacks!

1d20+6=17, 1d6+2=7

Ha HA! to you oh fowel stinky beast! How dare you attack wizards of the acadamy?!


----------



## Scotley (Jun 25, 2009)

*Tylara*

Pleased with the success of her first spell, Tylara next sends a brace of magic missiles blasting (1d4+1=2, 1d4+1=4) into the Owlbear.


----------



## Leif (Jun 26, 2009)

Initiative Order
Francheska: 22
Kerlan: 21
Manny: 21
Tylara: 17
Xavier: 16
Capizzio: 14
Owlbear: 1

The Owlbear shrieks in pain!  He tries again to find that pesky little Manny, but he attacks another _mirror image_. roll to see if OB finds Manny or a mirror image. He finds Manny on 5-6 (1d6=4)  Manny now has 1 _mirror image_ remaining.

Weakened from blood loss, and made clumsy by a spell, the owlbear is beginning to look quite feeble.  It no longer presents the imposing visage that it did when the battle first began.

[sblock=owlbear status]
Owlbear's hp, 52-14=38-13=25-4=21-7=14-4=10-2=8
Dex now 4 (init. now = 1)
AC now 11
[/sblock]
All wizards to act!  Ooops, skipped Francheska, I think.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 26, 2009)

[sblock=If Xavier's Init comes back up]
The human illusionist takes aim with his crossbow, satisfied that he has slowed it down enough to where he has a shot of hitting it. The bolt strikes the owlbear between the eyes, felling the enemy with a single shot. Xavier looks around proudly, "Glad I brought this with me" he says, caressing the crossbow.

1d20+4=24, 1d8=4  haha crit!
Crit confirm (1d20+4=14) Hits for a whopping 8 damage
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 26, 2009)

*Manny*

[sblock=If No One Else Kills It First]The fearsome warrior brownie sees his opponent weakening, about to fall, and stabs out again with his spear, this time taking the brute high on the inside of it's thigh and piercing the great artery there.

To Hit (1d20+3=15)
Damage (1d4+1=5)[/sblock]

[sblock=Leif]Only one image left. The 'four' cited earlier included the real Manny.
This spell-like ability always produces three images, rather than rolling each time.[/sblock]

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 13/13     AC: 15   AC(T): 14   AC(FF): 13
 Init: +02    ST(F):+02   ST(R):+09    ST(W):+11

  BAB: 01   Grapple:-10

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical
Longspear               +3        1d4+1          20/x3
Morningstar             +0        1d4-2          20/x2
Crossbow (Heavy)        +5        1d6         19-20/x2

Spell Like Abilities (1/Day, Caster Level 01)
    Continual Flame     Protection from Evil
    Dancing Lights      Ventriloquism
    [s]Mirror Image[/s]

Spells (Sorcerer):
    Cantrips (5/5)              First Level (5/5)
    * Daze                      * Mage Armor
    * Light                     * Orb of Fire, Lesser
    * Prestidigitation
    * Resistance

Spells (Wizard):
    Cantrips                    First Level
    * Detect Magic              * Dawnburst
    * Launch Bolt               * Deflect, Lesser
    * Launch Bolt               * Grease
    * Launch Bolt               * Jump
    * Message                   * Whelm
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Lou (Jun 26, 2009)

*Francheska Walova AC 20 HP 24/24*

Moving forward a step to make sure the owlbear is in range, Francheska pulls back her hand and as she intones mystical words of fire, a small fireball appears, which she hurls towards the owlbear.

[sblock=OOC and rolls]
Opps! I thought I had already acted this round.

Fiery Burst (reserve feat CM p.43) at-will 5' burst fireball, range 30' 3d6 REF/half no SR

Touch Attack: 10 Does that hit the owlbear or the tree behind him?
Damage: 12 

[sblock=Spells for today]
Spells per Day
0: 4 + 1 (E): Acid Splash (E); Detect Magic; Detect Magic; Prestidigitation; Read Magic
1: 3 +1 + 1 (E): Forcewave (E); Identify; _Kaupaer's Skittish Nerves_ (E); Magic Missile (E); Shield
2: 2 +1 +1 + 1 (E): _Aganazzar's Scorcher _(fire E); _Fireburst_ (fire E); _Scorching Ray_ (fire E); _See Invisibility; __Whirling Blade_
3: 1 + 1 + 1 (E): Greater Mage Armor; _Scintillating Sphere_ (elec E); _Fireball_ (fire E) 
[/sblock]


[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jun 26, 2009)

OOC:   I had faith in ya, Bro!

IC:  Shaking herself out of her reverie (epileptic fit?), Francheska starts suddenly, and hurls a 'glob' of flame at the owlbear.  The falmes envelop the creature's head and shoulders and the flames seem to 'writhe' until, suddenly, the ball of fire contracts and intensifies, becoming about two-thirds of its original size, and then immediately erupts forcefully outward, blowing itself completely apart and leaving behind just a charred, ugly nub where the owlbear's head used to be.

Wizards:  100

Owlbear:  0


----------



## Scotley (Jun 27, 2009)

*Tylara*

"That's truly disgusting, but effective Francheska." She shakes her head. "Suddenly I'm no longer hungry."


----------



## Leif (Jun 27, 2009)

On the _plus_ side, the body odor of the fetid owlbear is now effectively masked by the charcoal smell from the incineration of the beast's head.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 27, 2009)

Capizzio starts wiping the charred owlbear chunks off himself when he suddenly realizes manny is unusually quet, "Hey, Where's Manny?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 27, 2009)

*Manny*

Manny and Kási squirm their way out from under the Owlbear. Manny casts a quick cantrip to clean himself, and Kási begins happily licking Owlbear Innards off his fur. Looking at his four footed friend, Manny smiles queasily.

"Best meal he's had in months," he says faintly.  "Good job, Francheska."

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 13/13     AC: 15   AC(T): 14   AC(FF): 13
 Init: +02    ST(F):+02   ST(R):+09    ST(W):+11

  BAB: 01   Grapple:-10

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical
Longspear               +3        1d4+1          20/x3
Morningstar             +0        1d4-2          20/x2
Crossbow (Heavy)        +5        1d6         19-20/x2

Spell Like Abilities (1/Day, Caster Level 01)
    Continual Flame     Protection from Evil
    Dancing Lights      Ventriloquism
    [s]Mirror Image[/s]

Spells (Sorcerer):
    Cantrips (5/5)              First Level (5/5)
    * Daze                      * Mage Armor
    * Light                     * Orb of Fire, Lesser
    * [s]Prestidigitation[/s]
    * Resistance

Spells (Wizard):
    Cantrips                    First Level
    * Detect Magic              * Dawnburst
    * Launch Bolt               * Deflect, Lesser
    * Launch Bolt               * Grease
    * Launch Bolt               * Jump
    * Message                   * Whelm
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 27, 2009)

watching manny get instantly clean, Capizzio says," lets hear it for cantrips,eh? I salut you oh great knight!" at which time he salutes manny with his rapier, then procedes to clean off his blade.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 27, 2009)

*Manny*

Manny returns Cappi's salute by turning his spear horizontal and holding the shaft to his forehead as he bows from the waist.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 27, 2009)

"So, unless this creature might have treasure  hidden somewhere, and we might have someon to find it, shall we continue to the ragers' home?"


----------



## Leif (Jun 27, 2009)

OOC:  Everyone make a DC20 Knowledge(nature) check for me, please?  Let's just see what you know about owlbears, shall we?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 27, 2009)

*Manny*

Knowledge (Nature) (1d20+7=15)


----------



## Lou (Jun 27, 2009)

*Francheska Walova (Evoker)*

OOC:  Francheska is not trained in Knowledge (nature).  I rolled an 18 on a naked d20.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jun 27, 2009)

Knowledge (Nature) vs DC20 for Owlbear (1d20+6=15)


----------



## Leif (Jun 27, 2009)

Lou said:


> OOC:  Francheska is not trained in Knowledge (nature).  I rolled an 18 on a naked d20.



We'll overlook the 'trained only' requirement, this time, unless someone else is successful.  (That will just mean that Francheska has heard rumors about owlbears but does not know the accuracy of the rumors.)  With Fran's int adjustment, that 18 becomes, what, a 22?

And you really ought to be ashamed, Bro, letting your dice cavort naked like that!


----------



## Lou (Jun 27, 2009)

OOC:  Yes, Francheska's INT bonus is +4.  People clothe their dice???  Where do you buy clothes for dice?  And how do you find the proper size?


----------



## Leif (Jun 27, 2009)

OOC:  I didn't say you should 'clothe' them. That's just weird.   No, I just said that you should be ashamed!  Not the same thing at all.  Being a good catholic now, you should be very familiar with shame.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 28, 2009)

*Knowledge Nature*

OOC: Knowledge Nature (1d20+7=14)


----------



## Leif (Jun 28, 2009)

OOC:  waiting for checks for Capizzio and Xavier


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 28, 2009)

1d20+3=9

Capizzio is clueless as usual.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 29, 2009)

Xavier wracks his brain, but then even with his fey background, the natural world classes taught in school were always amongst the driest and he struggled to stay awake during the portion on carniverous dwellers of the temperate forests.

[sblock=OOC]
Sorry Leif...
know nature (1d20+9=17) 
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jun 29, 2009)

*Xavier*

[sblock=renau1g]no sweat, man[/sblock]

Xavier remembers from his biology lessons that Owlbear young, if any can be located in a lair nearby, will fetch in the neighborhood of 3,000 gp each on the open market in a civilized area.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jun 30, 2009)

Leif said:


> Xavier remembers from his biology lessons that Owlbear young, if any can be located in a lair nearby, will fetch in the neighborhood of 3,000 gp each on the open market in a civilized area.



Kerlan looks interested in the idea at first but shakes his head upon thinking about the situation. "I don't think that's a good idea. First, this is one parent, but where is the other? Probably protecting said young. It's not a threat to us so why kill it? Second, what kind of young do they have? Are they live or eggs? Third, how would we transport them? We are not prepared for this sort of thing. I saw we just move on. There's no good reason to hunt down another one and steal it's young."


----------



## Leif (Jun 30, 2009)

KerlanRayne said:


> ...There's no good reason to hunt down another one and steal it's young."



OOC:  Unless you want some treasure for your trouble?


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jun 30, 2009)

Leif said:


> OOC:  Unless you want some treasure for your trouble?



OOC: Well if the others want to disagree, that's fine. This is a Democracy. I will go along with the majority.


----------



## Leif (Jun 30, 2009)

KerlanRayne said:


> OOC: This is a Democracy.



Oh, is that so?  Since when, I'd like to know! 
-Leif, Evil Overlord DM and Emperor for Life


----------



## renau1g (Jun 30, 2009)

Xavier will ponder the issue for a few moments, weighing the risks associated in peddling dangerous animals and the dangers associated with those willing to buy such ferocious beasts. Upon hearing Kerlan's dissent, Xavier will say "As much as I'd love the chance to experiment with these creatures and determine if their nature is learned behaviour or ingrained into their psyche, we should probably deal with the more immediate orcish threat first.....hmmm, an excellent thought for my final thesis paper for the Academy, if I do say so myself."


----------



## Leif (Jun 30, 2009)

[sblock=renau1g]







renau1g said:


> Xavier will ponder the issue for a few moments, weighing the risks associated in peddling dangerous animals and the dangers associated with those willing to buy such ferocious beasts. Upon hearing Kerlan's dissent, Xavier will say "As much as I'd love the chance to experiment with these creatures and determine if their nature is learned behaviour or ingrained into their psyche, we should probably deal with the more immediate orcish threat first.....hmmm, an excellent thought for my final thesis paper for the Academy, if I do say so myself."



Yeah, if your major is now Bumpkin Hedge Wizard.  *sigh* I had SO hoped for more ambitious proteges!

j/k  [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 30, 2009)

*Manny*

Manny listens to both Kerlan and Xavier, than says: "On the other hand, the brothers we're looking for likely work to keep the forest free of such predators. It might gain us some good will with them if we help out as we can. And it's possible that this WAS the mother and there are no other adults around.  I vote we take a look for them, but I'm really good either way."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 30, 2009)

"Personally, I think I might have missed that class or something. Reguardless, I like Manny's thinking. I vote we find these young that you guys think are around, but we do need to keep the orc threat at the front of our thoughts."


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jul 2, 2009)

Kerlan looks at Tylara and Francheska. "Well ladies, what do you two have to say about the matter?"


----------



## Leif (Jul 2, 2009)

OOC:  Very noble of you, Kerlan, but Scotley has internet connection issues up to his .....ankles..... right now, so I think we'd best just figure that Fran can vote for both of the ladies.  But, now that I've said that, it almost guarantees that Scotley will log-in within an hour and put his two cents in.  But, *sigh* I'm used to him doing that to me!


----------



## Lou (Jul 2, 2009)

KerlanRayne said:


> Kerlan looks at Tylara and Francheska. "Well ladies, what do you two have to say about the matter?"




"We just roasted either daddy or mommy, and you want to go play house with a baby owlbear? And you think I smoke too much...." With a devilish grin Francheska adds, "Sure, why not? Let's find the fine feathered cubs."


----------



## Leif (Jul 3, 2009)

OOC:  Are we looking for owlbear tracks now?  Somebody with the best survival skill give us a check, please.  Dang!  Now where did I leave those bloody rangers.....   And me stuck here with a troop of wizards!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 3, 2009)

OOC: Manny's got a +2, but do you have to have the 'Track' feat to use Survival that way?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 3, 2009)

*OOC:*


 yes you do, but not with pathfinder.


----------



## Leif (Jul 4, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> OOC: Manny's got a +2, but do you have to have the 'Track' feat to use Survival that way?





Scott DeWar said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> yes you do, but not with pathfinder.



NO, YOU DON'T!!  The PH, page 83, says that the Track Feat (or training as a Ranger) is only necessary to follow 'difficult' tracks.  Owlbears are not known for being dainty, so the tracks do not qualify as 'difficult.'


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jul 4, 2009)

Survival for tracking Owlbear (1d20+0=2)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 5, 2009)

Track the Owlbear (1d20+2=7)

(Apparantly, even Owlbear tracks are 'difficult' for Manny).


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 5, 2009)

*OOC:*


 wow, luck is with me.







1d20+1=18

[if that is a goood enough roll, then: ]
Capizzio is poking about and then suddenly says, "Is this what we are looking for?" asks the darkhaired youth.


----------



## Leif (Jul 6, 2009)

*Bloodhound Capizzio*

Yes!  That's more than good enough.  Capizzio locates the tracks.  They stay near the trail for fifty yards or so, and then delve into some incredibly thick briars and horrendous overgrowth to the left of the trail.  There is a small stream here, and the tracks follow along the bank.  Then the stream gets a bit bigger, and the bank on your side is about 8-10 feet above the water.  

[Listen and Spot checks, please?]


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jul 6, 2009)

Kerlan's keen eyes spot something nearby. "Look over there!" he calls out to the others. Listen and Spot checks (1d20+4=12, 1d20+5=24)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 6, 2009)

*Manny*

Listen, Spot (1d20+4=18, 1d20+4=19)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 6, 2009)

1d20+5=17, 1d20+4=14 

"did you heaar something guys?"


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jul 8, 2009)

OOC: So what do we see/hear? or are you waiting for everyone to post spot/listen checks first?


----------



## Lou (Jul 8, 2009)

*Francheska Walova AC 20 HP 24/24*

"Is that what we're looking for, over there?"  Francheska points.

OOC:  Listen +3/Spot +3  21/17


----------



## Leif (Jul 9, 2009)

Manny and Francheska hear a low rumbling growl coming from the bottom of the bank before you, down by the water, and Kerlan is just sure that he saw some movement down in the gulley by the water.  There is a rough pathway leading down to the stream that looks none too navigable for any non-billygoats who care to attempt to descend.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 9, 2009)

"I could probably climb down, but I am not too sure about the rest of ya."


----------



## Scotley (Jul 9, 2009)

*Tylara*

OOC: spot and listen checks (1d20+7=13, 1d20+3=8)

Tylara's usually keen elven senses are thwarted as everyone begins to chatter and shuffle about to get a look where Kerlan is pointing. She gets her bow ready in case something does come into view.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jul 10, 2009)

Leif said:


> There is a rough pathway leading down to the stream that looks none too navigable for any non-billygoats who care to attempt to descend.



OOC: How long is the path, how far to the movement?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 10, 2009)

*Manny*

Manny dismounts and walks right up to the edge of the ravine - more a canyon to him. He peers over the edge at the goat path.

"I've got rope if we need it, but I think we can make it down!"


----------



## Leif (Jul 10, 2009)

KerlanRayne said:


> OOC: How long is the path, how far to the movement?





Mowgli said:


> Manny dismounts and walks right up to the edge of the ravine - more a canyon to him. He peers over the edge at the goat path.
> "I've got rope if we need it, but I think we can make it down!"





Lou said:


> "Is that what we're looking for, over there?"  Francheska points.
> OOC:  Listen +3/Spot +3  21/17



The party is now standing reasonably close to the edge of the descent to the stream.  The drop before you is about 12 feet, you'd guess, and the slope is about a 200%(?) grade. It's about 6 feet laterally.  There are a few trees at the bottom of the bank, next to the stream, and another owlbear is grumbling and pacing along the bank.  He currently has 45% cover as he's partially behind a tree.  This one looks smaller, like it's juvenile.  (You've found JR!)  (He's trying to fgure out how to get some fish, apparently.)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 11, 2009)

*OOC:*





Leif said:


> There are a few trees at the bottom of the bank, next to the stream, and another owlbear is grumbling and pacing along the bank. **EDIT**  This one looks smaller, like it's juvenile.  (You've found JR!)  (He's trying to fgure out how to get some fish, apparently.)




Just How smal is smaller? when compared to a full grown Owlbear, human sized could be "smaller"


----------



## Leif (Jul 11, 2009)

OOC:  Think 'teenage owlbear,' so yeah, about 6'5" or 6'6" you'd guess.  It's not the easiest estimation to make since you're standing on a bluff a few feet above the creature, but you're reasonably sure that it's an accurate estimate.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jul 11, 2009)

OOC: Oh, so not young as in baby owlbear, but young as in teenager-with-a-bad-attitude-that-would-tear-your-head-off-as-soon-as-look-at-you. Greaaaaaat.


----------



## Leif (Jul 11, 2009)

KerlanRayne said:


> OOC: Oh, so not young as in baby owlbear, but young as in teenager-with-a-bad-attitude-that-would-tear-your-head-off-as-soon-as-look-at-you. Greaaaaaat.



OOC:  Now THAT'S what I'm talkin' about!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 11, 2009)

*OOC:*


 so, with the 'tude and the cover, it would be prudent to use magic missles and just pepper it to death with  automatic hitting  attacks. Right?


----------



## Leif (Jul 11, 2009)

Is there an IC action in that post somewhere, or are you just wasting thread space??


----------



## Scotley (Jul 12, 2009)

*Tylara*

Putting Capizio's thought into action, Tylara casts briefly and sends a brace of force missiles (1d4+1=3, 1d4+1=5) whizzing into the owlbear.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jul 12, 2009)

OOC: Good idea! If we piss it off maybe it'll come to us and we don't have to climb down!  *jk*


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 12, 2009)

*OOC:*


I waas going to discuss an Ic action after tactics but, someone didn't get the memo I guess. 







Capizzio shrugs and a flight of magic missles takes off from his hands:

3d4+3=15


----------



## renau1g (Jul 13, 2009)

Xavier will join in on the magical missile merrymaking and fire 3 more bolts of energy.

[sblock=OOC]
mm damage (3d4+3=10) 
[/sblock]


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jul 13, 2009)

Using his gloves to boost caster level, Kerlan casts _Kelgore's Fire Bolt_ (DC 16 Refl save) for 17*1.5 = *25 damage*. (Empowered by shard) Damage vs Owlbear Jr. (5d6=17)


----------



## Leif (Jul 13, 2009)

All the wizards except Francheska quickly hurl darts of energy at the poor baby owlbear, and reduce it to a quivering, dying heap of disgusting flesh.  [sblock=(Note for Kerlan)]you should not have rounded up when you multiplied by 1.5, at least I doubt it.  That would be the ONLY time in D&D EVER when rounding-up was permitted, so I kinda think you round down.  I can't find those gloves though.  I looked in MIC under raiment, which was where I thought they would be, but they're not there. [/sblock]


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jul 14, 2009)

Leif said:


> [sblock=(Note for Kerlan)]you should not have rounded up when you multiplied by 1.5, at least I doubt it.  That would be the ONLY time in D&D EVER when rounding-up was permitted, so I kinda think you round down.  I can't find those gloves though.  I looked in MIC under raiment, which was where I thought they would be, but they're not there. [/sblock]



[SBLOCK=OOC for DM]The gloves I used are the Arcanist's Gloves (MIC p72). It can give a +2 boost to the caster level of a 1st level spell 3/day. As for the damage, 17*1.5=25.5 and I rounded down. Any other issues? [/SBLOCK]Kerlan looks around for any other possible threats and then uses a Pearl of Power to recall _Kelgore's Fire Bolt_. Listen and Spot checks (1d20+4=12, 1d20+5=25)


----------



## Leif (Jul 14, 2009)

[sblock=Kerlan]Ok, my bad.  Sorry!  Nope, no issues. 
Didn't I tell you?  I'm math impaired sometimes, too.[/sblock]

No more threats are evident, but Kerlan does spot what seems to be the "nest" used by several owlbears in a little hollow back in the side of the 'cliff' by the streambed.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jul 14, 2009)

Leif said:


> [sblock=Kerlan]Ok, my bad.  Sorry!  Nope, no issues.
> Didn't I tell you?  I'm math impaired sometimes, too.[/sblock]No more threats are evident, but Kerlan does spot what seems to be the "nest" used by several owlbears in a little hollow back in the side of the 'cliff' by the streambed.



[SBLOCK=OOC for DM]"Math Impaired" huh? You know I was wanting to try out some "Creative Bookkeeping", what do you think?[/SBLOCK]IC: "Look, over there. I see what looks like a possible nest. It's over there by the streambed in the side of that 'cliff'. That must be what we're looking for."


----------



## Leif (Jul 14, 2009)

KerlanRayne said:


> [SBLOCK=OOC for DM]"Math Impaired" huh? You know I was wanting to try out some "Creative Bookkeeping", what do you think?[/SBLOCK]IC: "Look, over there. I see what looks like a possible nest. It's over there by the streambed in the side of that 'cliff'. That must be what we're looking for."



[sblock=Kerlan]That's just mean, dude![/sblock]
OOC:  You know, now that I think about it, "embankment" is probably a better word for it than "cliff."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 14, 2009)

*OOC:*


 or low bluff? 







Capizzio looks to see if there is a safe way down and then slowly makes his way along the embannkment below his feet.

Taking a ten for a full action on climb.  climb +5, so a 15.

Capizzio takes his time as he looks for handholds aboung the roots and dirt leading to the waters edge. He will then move toward the nest at the base of the low bluff as pointed out by Kerlin.


----------



## Leif (Jul 14, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> or low bluff?
> ...



[sblock=Capizzio]Capizzio does, indeed, see that a shallow cave has been hollowed into the embankment, and there is a nest in the shallow cave! Capi is pretty sure that he can see an egg in the nest.[/sblock]


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jul 14, 2009)

Kerlan follows Capizzio to the nest and looks at the egg. "Well, from what I understand of the magic involved, one of our magical backpacks should be able to transport the egg safely. It shouldn't be subject to the movement from the outside. What do you think?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 14, 2009)

[best imitation of profewsorial vioce] "Ahem.Indeed. I concur." [/best imitation of professorial voice] 

he then procedes to open his haversack and says, " do you wish to do the honors of placeing it in the pack?"


----------



## Leif (Jul 14, 2009)

*BUT WAIT!  That's not ALL!*

Upon getting closer to the next and having a clearer view of the situation, Capizzio and Kerlan see that there are THREE Owlbear eggs, not one as they first thought.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jul 14, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> [best imitation of profewsorial vioce] "Ahem.Indeed. I concur." [/best imitation of professorial voice]
> 
> he then procedes to open his haversack and says, " do you wish to do the honors of placeing it in the pack?"



Kerlan grins and makes a bow, saying "Thank you kindly, I believe I shall." He then delicately picks up the large egg and places it gently into the backpack.


----------



## Leif (Jul 14, 2009)

OOC:  Which one did K get?


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jul 15, 2009)

Leif said:


> OOC:  Which one did K get?



OOC: Ah, you ninja'd me and I didn't see your post that there were three. He packs up all three of them, putting one in his own haversack, and the last one in someone elses, just in case.


----------



## Leif (Jul 15, 2009)

KerlanRayne said:


> OOC: Ah, you ninja'd me and I didn't see your post that there were three. He packs up all three of them, putting one in his own haversack, and the last one in someone elses, just in case.



OOC:  Ahhh, so, Kerlan-san!  Snatch-a dis pebble from my hand, Monkey-Boy.  Too Slow!!   Canayoo be any less specific there, about the egg, Monkey-Boy?  Where youagonna putdat thing? (I got that there's one in Capizzio's and one in Kerlan's haversacks.)


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jul 15, 2009)

Leif said:


> OOC: Where youagonna putdat thing? (I got that there's one in Capizzio's and one in Kerlan's haversacks.)



OOC: Manny's. Any more questions for the Monkey-Boy?


----------



## Leif (Jul 15, 2009)

KerlanRayne said:


> OOC: Manny's. Any more questions for the Monkey-Boy?



OOC:  Hehehe, no, thanks.  And, sorry about the 'monkey-boy' business.  I had a roommate in college who called me that all the time.  In a weird way, I think maybe it was a term of endearment?  Anyway, after a year or two of grad school he ran off to Ireland with this great Irish nurse who was here on some kind of nurse-exchange (?) program.  The last time I saw him was when he came for a visit in about 1998(?).


----------



## Scotley (Jul 15, 2009)

OOC: Is that monkey-boy biz a reference to the movie, "The Adventures of Buckaroo Banzai Across the 8th Dimension"? Where the alien Dr. Lizardo was tossing it out at humans as they are related to apes?


----------



## Leif (Jul 15, 2009)

OOC: Yep, I'm almost certain that's where Steve picked it up.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 15, 2009)

*Tylara*

"Um, what are we going to do with these eggs? Make Omelets? I'm guessing owlbears don't make good pets."


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jul 15, 2009)

Leif said:


> Xavier remembers from his biology lessons that Owlbear young, if any can be located in a lair nearby, will fetch in the neighborhood of 3,000 gp each on the open market in a civilized area.





Scotley said:


> "Um, what are we going to do with these eggs? Make Omelets? I'm guessing owlbears don't make good pets."



"Evidently they do, if you know how to raise them. Xavier said they're worth about 3,000 gold. That makes this a tidy sum for us."


----------



## renau1g (Jul 16, 2009)

"That's right _some_ of us were paying attention in class rather than oggling the cute bio teacher, although owlbear omelets sounds pretty delicious as well" Xavier teases, then licks his lips thinking about the omelette


----------



## Leif (Jul 16, 2009)

Scotley said:


> OOC: Is that monkey-boy biz a reference to the movie, "The Adventures of Buckaroo Banzai Across the 8th Dimension"? Where the alien Dr. Lizardo was tossing it out at humans as they are related to apes?



OOC: Well, that, and Bill Murray as "Todd" on Saturday Night Live (with his pants pulled up into his armpits) telling Gilda Radner that she was his little "monkey woman." hehehehe  (Jane Curtin was Mrs. Looobnerrr)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 16, 2009)

Capizzio gives Xavier a very disgusted look. "yuch!" I'll take mis share as gold. i could use some new clothing for the next year of classes when this is all done.


----------



## Leif (Jul 16, 2009)

OOC:  Who is packing up owlbearlings in _haversacks_?  And, for those who are doing so, are you leaving all your other gear in there, too?  If so, I'll need lists of each item that is left in a _haversack_ with a mini-owlbear.  

Or, on the other hand, if you decide that it's not worth the risk to your precious gear, I need to know how you're going to transport the owlbearlings if not in _haversacks_.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 16, 2009)

*OOC:*


first, these are eggs, right? 
if so, then:
second capizzio will remove his flint and steel and paper from Haversack compartment 1 to compartment 3 and have the owlbear egg put in compartment 1.


----------



## Leif (Jul 16, 2009)

Uhh, yeah, they're eggs.   But it would be so much more fun for me if they were crying, whining, snot-beaked little owlbear infants!


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jul 17, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> capizzio will remove his flint and steel and paper from Haversack compartment 1 to compartment 3 and have the owlbear egg put in compartment 1.



OOC: Ditto.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 17, 2009)

KerlanRayne said:


> OOC: Ditto.




And likewise.


----------



## Leif (Jul 17, 2009)

OOC:  That little chore attended to, are the wizards ready to continue their search for Borden and Garsen Minx??

Still with us, Lou??  Francheska hasn't uttered a peep for nine days!!  Must be a world record for a female!


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jul 17, 2009)

OOC: Yes. Yes we are. 

IC: "Well now that we've found them, let's continue our journey to the Minx brothers." Kerlan and the others continue on to the home as originally intended.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 17, 2009)

*Tylara*

Tylara stays alert and continue to make her way toward the Minx brothers.


----------



## Lou (Jul 17, 2009)

Leif said:


> OOC: That little chore attended to, are the wizards ready to continue their search for Borden and Garsen Minx??
> 
> Still with us, Lou?? Francheska hasn't uttered a peep for nine days!! Must be a world record for a female!




Francheska just rolls her eyes at her cousin and her newfound friends as they haggle over giant eggs ready to hatch feathered bears.  She watches for other threats and rubs her fingertips together, as if itching to do something....

"Are we ready to proceed on?" Francheska asks.


----------



## renau1g (Jul 17, 2009)

"I am ready cousin, let's go hunt some orcs" Xavier agrees.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 17, 2009)

"well, lets get some informatin on the orcs to be hunted first."


----------



## Leif (Jul 18, 2009)

*Borden and Garsen Minx*

The Wizards collect themselves, dust themselves off, and make their way back to the original pathway.  Turning north, it is only a matter of another mile or two before the path leads directly into a large clearing with a stately-looking log cabin at its center.  There are two men on the wrap-around porch of the cabin, one is whittling and practicing bird calls, and the other is gnawing on an apple.  The wizards are taken aback after just a moment, because they realize that these two men look almost EXACTLY alike!  Clearly they must be twins.  

[Spot Checks, everyone.]


----------



## Scotley (Jul 18, 2009)

*Tylara*

The elf focuses her keen eyes on the seemingly identical fellows on the porch.

OOC: spot check (1d20+7=21)


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jul 18, 2009)

Kerlan's eyes spy the twins just as sharply as Tylara. Spot Check vs Minx brothers (1d20+5=21).


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 18, 2009)

1d20+4=8 
as usual, capizzio must be distracted by something else....who knows what thits time......


----------



## renau1g (Jul 20, 2009)

Xavier, in a rare moment of clarity, focuses on the dynamic duo in front of him.

[sblock=OOC]
Do I get a circumstance bonus because _I_ have twins 

spot (1d20+1=20) *Hmmm apparently IC decided I deserved a good roll for once 
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jul 20, 2009)

*And then there were two...*

That's everybody except Francheska (Lou) and Manny (Mowgli), isn't it?


----------



## Leif (Jul 20, 2009)

[sblock=renau1g]  I miss the Killer Kitties!!  [/sblock]


----------



## Lou (Jul 20, 2009)

Francheska is busy comparing her boots to those of Tylara.

OOC: Spot d20+3=7


----------



## Leif (Jul 20, 2009)

*ooc silliness*

"Oh, Ty!  Wherever did you find those marvelous booties?  They are THO THEKTHY!"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 21, 2009)

*Manny*

[sblock=Rolls]Spot Check (1d20+4=24)

(Another wasted natural 20 - when it counts, I'll roll a 2 I'm sure).[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jul 21, 2009)

*Borden and Garsen Minx*

Try as they might, none of the wizards can tell the Minx brothers apart.  It occurs to them that they might have to 'bell' one of the brothers so they can keep them straight.

"Hello, hello," says [you assume] Borden.  "Howdy, howdy,"  says [you also assume] Garsen.  "What brings you gents here?" say both of the the twins in perfect unison.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jul 21, 2009)

"Hello. I assume that you are the Minx brothers. My name is Kerlan and we were hoping that you had some information about Orcs in the area. Specifically the White Fist or Crushed Skull orcs. We have been sent by Lord Kyle to deal with the threat that they pose. Can you help us?"


----------



## Leif (Jul 21, 2009)

*Borden (blue) and Garsen (green) Minx*

"Yes, we most" "certainly are! What may" "we do for you, specificallly?" "The White Fist Orcs make their home across the River Wren down in the Gaskar Hills" "while the Crushed Skull Orcs seldom show their" "ugly faces on the surface in Quail Valley." "Yes, the" "Crushed Skull band" "live in the" "Underdark!"

Or was that Gordon and Barsen Minx???


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jul 21, 2009)

"Ah, very good. Could you possibly give us directions to the areas that the two tribes occupy? As close as you can, please."

"Also, on a side note: do you happen to know anyone who would be interested in buying an Owlbear egg?"


----------



## Leif (Jul 21, 2009)

*Borden (blue) and Garsen (green) Minx*

"We can tell you how to find the White Fist orcs but we don't know a reliable route to the Crushed Skull orcs, because the Underdark always changes, and we don't go down there if we can possibly avoid it!


----------



## renau1g (Jul 21, 2009)

"That is a wise decision. The perils of such a place are well known and well avoided by all but the most foolhardy adventurers"  Xavier replies.

"Now would you be able to show us the route? Perhaps even lead us there? Xavier adds.


----------



## Leif (Jul 21, 2009)

*Borden (blue) and Garsen (green) Minx*

The two rangers exchange a glance and a smirk and say, "What part of 'we don't know the route' do you suppose that they fail to grasp?"


----------



## Lou (Jul 21, 2009)

"Please, the route to the White Fist orcs?"  Francheska steps forward.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 21, 2009)

*Tylara*

The elf unconsciously rubs the back of her neck which is getting stiff from trying to follow the verbal back and forth delivery of the brothers. "I do understand that you can't be certain of the route within in the Underdark, but we have more than a passing familiarity with the landmarks down there. Whatever information you could give us would help us reduce the time we spend searching about down there. As you might image we would appreciate any information that would speed our quest even if you don't have the full directions."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 22, 2009)

Leif said:


> "Yes, we most" "certainly are! What may" "we do for you, specificallly?" "The White Fist Orcs make their home across the River Wren down in the Gaskar Hills" "while the Crushed Skull Orcs seldom show their" "ugly faces on the surface in Quail Valley." "Yes, the" "Crushed Skull band" "live in the" "Underdark!"
> 
> Or was that Gordon and Barsen Minx???




By the squint of his eyes and the hand rubbing his head between his eyes it is very apperent that capizzio is getting a very serious headach from the twins antics.



renau1g said:


> "That is a wise decision. The perils of such a place are well known and well avoided by all but the most foolhardy adventurers"  Xavier replies.
> 
> "Now would you be able to show us the route? Perhaps even lead us there? Xavier adds.




Capizzio stops rubbing his head and gives Xavier a dubious look of disbelief, " riiiiight. only the most fool heardy."

he then returns to his previoulsy unscheduled headache.


----------



## Leif (Jul 22, 2009)

*Borden (blue) and Garsen (green) Minx*

"There are numerous entrances into the Underdark scattered about Quail Valley.  And once you enter the Underdark, you'll find that Quail Valley is absolutely rife with tunnels leading to and fro!"

"Now, to find the White Fist Orcs, what you want to do is to go south of the Quail River into the Gaskar Hills. In fact, just about 15-20 miles to the east of where we are now should put you very nearly directly north of their home. So, then, from this position, if you travel about 12-15 more miles to the east and then turn due south, you should be on a heading that will take you right to them in about, oh, say,  35 or 40 miles south of the Quail River. But, mind you, that's right smack in the heart of the Gaskar Hills, which is not exactly what you'd call an inviting place for travelers."


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jul 22, 2009)

"What kind if creatures might we run into while traveling in that area?"


----------



## Leif (Jul 22, 2009)

*Borden (blue) and Garsen (green) Minx*

Borden busies himself with eating a sandwich, and so removes himself from the conversation.  (whew!)  Garsen answers Kerlan, "There are a number of creatures that roam the Gaskar Hills, the White Fist Orcs, numerous ogres, hobgoblins from the keep, I have even seen sign left by some kind of draconic beast, probably either a wyrmling or a wyvern.  There are also a few giants that roam the hills, manticores, and the usual assortment of wolves and bears.  Every now and again, something truly fearsome is seen, like a gorgon or a pack of wights."


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jul 22, 2009)

"*Well*, that's quite an assortment of nasties out there. We better be prepared. It's approaching night so if you don't mind, we could make camp around here and leave in the morning."

"Also, as I mentioned before, do you happen to know anyone interested in buying an Owlbear egg?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 22, 2009)

"actually 3 owlbear eggs."


----------



## Leif (Jul 22, 2009)

*Borden (blue) and Garsen (green) Minx*

Borden continues chewing while Garsen answers Kerlan (and Capizzio):

"Yes, you are perfectly welcome to share our hospitality tonight.  Borden sears a pretty mean roe steak, too, and we had a particularly successful hunt recently.  As to the Owlbear eggs, we might be convinced to act as your agent/salesmen in Pembrose while you are gone.  We will hold out for the best price that they can fetch, while being sure to be well rid of them before the hatch date.  We will, then take our 35% commission from the price and hold the rest for you here until your return.  Is that acceptable?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 22, 2009)

Capizzio looks to Kerlin and says, "I don't know, what do you think, 20%?"


----------



## Lou (Jul 22, 2009)

Francheska speaks up and asks, "What do owlbear eggs typically sell for these days?"


----------



## Leif (Jul 23, 2009)

*Borden (blue) and Garsen (green) Minx*

Garsen says, "Young typically fetch in the neighborhood of $3,000 gp each.  Eggs could command an even higher price than that, but there is much more danger of damaging or destroying an egg during transport, thus, the higher price for our services.  It's not going to be an easy thing to carry even ONE egg all the way to Pembrose without damaging it, let alone THREE, like you fellows have there.  Of course, in Pembrose, Borden and I can probably get more for them than a mob of magicians can, so even after our fee is paid, you'll still be getting more money than you would if you tried to sell them yourselves."


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jul 23, 2009)

Leif said:


> "Yes, you are perfectly welcome to share our hospitality tonight. Borden sears a pretty mean roe steak, too, and we had a particularly successful hunt recently.



"Why thank you for your hospitality."


Leif said:


> As to the Owlbear eggs, we might be convinced to act as your agent/salesmen in Pembrose while you are gone. ... We will, then take our 35% commission from the price"





> Of course, in Pembrose, Borden and I can probably get more for them than a mob of magicians can, so even after our fee is paid, you'll still be getting more money than you would if you tried to sell them yourselves."



"I think you underestimate us."


Scott DeWar said:


> Capizzio looks to Kerlin and says, "I don't know, what do you think, 20%?"



"Yes, I agrere. 20% sounds more fair to me."


----------



## renau1g (Jul 23, 2009)

Xavier taps his feet impatiently. Bartering was not his forte and he was more apt to just take their offer, but he knew better than to argue with Kerlan or Capizzio so he waited for their discussion to end.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 23, 2009)

Capizzio now lets Kerlan and the twins contiue the batering as he has nothing to add  to the ability...as a child, he simply stole the food he needed! but that is another life in times past....


----------



## Leif (Jul 23, 2009)

*Borden (blue) and Garsen (green) Minx*

Garsen says, "We are not about to haggle over the price with you.  You have apparently mistaken us for common merchants, which, I assure you, we are not.  If you wish to obtain the service for less gold, then I recommend that you do it yourselves, but then you will be without our contacts in Pembrose and our expertise in these matters."

[sblock=DM's eyes only]ate L L S[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jul 26, 2009)

*Tylara*

After impatiently tapping her foot for most of the negotiations, Tylara finally explodes. "Gods! Give them the bloody eggs. We have important work to do. I'll not waste a week playing egg-maid to those aberrant mis-begotten things. Just take the offer and be done with it."


----------



## Leif (Jul 26, 2009)

*Borden (blue) and Garsen (green) Minx*

"Now, we'll get to Pembrose and take care of the matter as soon as we're able, but, tell us, what is the purpose of your arrival at our door?  Are you just fledgling egg merchants, or was there some other matter that required a ranger's expertise?f" says Garsen.

Borden, having finished his bite of food, responds to his brother, "Oh, Garsen, they didn't want anything!  Theyre just out picking wild herbs and berries, the way wizard-folk do, you know.  Why, look at these two lovely elven maidens!  The rest of them could not be up to any serious manly business with those two along to get in the way!"


----------



## Scotley (Jul 28, 2009)

*Tylara*

The elf controls her fury at being dismissed so lightly with considerable effort of will. Her fingers involuntarily spasm into the first few gestures required for burning hands. "Our purpose in visiting you rustics was to garner information about the location and disposition of local humanoid tribes in preparation for our dealing with the threat they represent. I am beginning to suspect that wild herbs and berries are more abundant than intelligence in these environs."


----------



## Leif (Jul 28, 2009)

*Borden (blue) and Garsen (green) Minx*

"Careful there, Borden!  These are not the usual run of split-tails that you deal with!  Now, in light of these new facts, allow us to reconsider the egg deal, please?  As far as humanoids, well, that's right up our street!  We know of at least one orc tribe on the surface in the valley, and at least one other that lives below the surface.   Those on the surface are the White Fist band, a fairly small tribe, and not so threatening.  We have allowed them to remain here, thinking that if they occupy the space then that will encourage more troublesome orcs to just keep on traveling and settle elsewhere."

Borden, wisely, keeps his mouth shut for once.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jul 29, 2009)

OOC: Didn't we already cover this stuff? 







KerlanRayne said:


> "Hello. I assume that you are the Minx brothers. My name is Kerlan and we were hoping that you had some information about Orcs in the area. Specifically the White Fist or Crushed Skull orcs. We have been sent by Lord Kyle to deal with the threat that they pose. Can you help us?"





Leif said:


> "Now, to find the White Fist Orcs, what you want to do is to go south of the Quail River into the Gaskar Hills. In fact, just about 15-20 miles to the east of where we are now should put you very nearly directly north of their home. So, then, from this position, if you travel about 12-15 more miles to the east and then turn due south, you should be on a heading that will take you right to them in about, oh, say,  35 or 40 miles south of the Quail River."[/color]



OOC: I think they are repeating themselves. 



Leif said:


> "Now, in light of these new facts, allow us to reconsider the egg deal, please?"



"Reconsider? Sure, what did you have in mind?"

"As I said before, we have been sent by Lord Kyle to deal with both of the tribes. Your directions to the White Fist Orcs are very much appreciated. If you could maybe narrow down where the Crushed Skull orcs have been sighted, it would also be very helpful. In the forest? North, South, East or West?"


----------



## Leif (Jul 29, 2009)

*Garsen Minx*

"We are prepared to accept your offer of 20% of the total price that we obtain for selling the eggs.  And, about the Crushed Skull orcs, they are not often seen on the surface, and when they are it is generally only for a short time during a raid against outlying settlements.  These generally are near Pembrose, since that's where the choicest pickings are, but now and then we have heard of forays by the Crushed Skull band as far as the next settlement to the north."

[ooc:  if they repeated themselves it's because their questioner repeated himself. ]


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jul 30, 2009)

Leif said:


> "We are prepared to accept your offer of 20% of the total price that we obtain for selling the eggs.  And, about the Crushed Skull orcs, they are not often seen on the surface, and when they are it is generally only for a short time during a raid against outlying settlements.  These generally are near Pembrose, since that's where the choicest pickings are, but now and then we have heard of forays by the Crushed Skull band as far as the next settlement to the north."



"Settlement to the North? I assume that you mean Bostwick. We have heard about it but not visited it yet."

"Well, since everything is settled we shall begin setting up camp for the night. It's getting late. Would you care to join us for dinner? I have other minor things to talk about."

Kerlan begins setting up camp. During dinner, he asks about a few of the rumors they heard after defeating the Ogres. He asks about Larin Karr, the "Birds of Prey," The Wyrm of Quail Valley aka Larentiss, and a witch living in the forest. 

You can just summarize the info instead of having the two brothers bounce back and forth while talking.


----------



## Leif (Jul 30, 2009)

*Borden (blue) and Garsen (green) Minx*



KerlanRayne said:


> "Settlement to the North? I assume that you mean Bostwick. We have heard about it but not visited it yet."
> 
> "Well, since everything is settled we shall begin setting up camp for the night. It's getting late. Would you care to join us for dinner? I have other minor things to talk about."
> 
> ...



"Yes, yes, Bostwick is the name of the town, thank you!" [OOC:  DM's Brain Cramp] "Larin Karr, now there's a name I've not heard for a long time.  Last I heard he was dead.  He was a wizard like you fellows.  Well, not like you fellows, because his heart was as black as his skin -- he was Drow, you know.  Yes, the world is much better off without Mr. Larin Karr."

Then Borden speaks up, "I'm not so sure that I'd take the news of his death to heart so easily.  Villains with as much power as Larin Karr had, HAS, are bound to have a few tricks up their sleeve to cheat death at least once."

Garsen then continues, "Yes, well, I guess you're right, Borden, but I've heard several times that he was dead, and I certainly haven't seen him around lately, have you??  Anyway, back to your questions:  The Birds of Prey are a band of adventurers like yourselves in the Valley.  I have not seen them for some time, either.  Larentiss is real.  A witch, a witch, I don't know.  Borden, do you suppose they mean Old Sascha??"

THREAD CLOSED!  Post replies here:
http://www.enworld.org/forum/playin...rds-academy-revisited-ic-3-a.html#post4877247
(Don't worry, this post is re-copied there, too, minus Kerlan's quote, that is.)


----------

